# PoPP: Souls For Smuggler's Shiv [01]



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

After a week of rest and recreation, re-affirmations of faith and equipping yourselves, you make your way back to the Pinnace at the appointed time. Venture-Captain Pelligrew paces anxiously as you file in and find your seats. The normally gruff man seems somewhat on edge as he bustles about, offering you tea or other beverage and seeing you settled. Once everyone’s comfortable, the big man clears his throat and begins.

“Well, lads, I think . . . that is . . . you’re ready for your first serious assignment. You’ve acquitted yourselves well in that business with the Black Echelon . . . in fact, that by itself might be enough to assure you a place in the _Chronicles_ . . . thereby proving that you can be trusted with an even more weighty matter.

  “Some of you, those particularly diligent in your studies, may have heard of a former Pathfinder named Eando Kline. Pathfinder Kline gained a bit of infamy a few years back when he discovered an ancient city of the Serpentfolk in Avistan’s Darklands. He became quite strident in his predictions and warnings about the rise of a new Serpentfolk empire, and the long and short of it is that he managed to step on more than a few toes. When he couldn’t get the Decemvirate to heed his warnings, he quit the Society and headed off on his own.”

  Pelligrew pauses for a moment and a slight look of embarrassment flits across his features before he adjusts his stance and goes into what you all remember from your Academy classes as his ‘lecture mode.’

“Well, some rumors have begun to surface that give a little more credence to Kline’s cautionary stance. You may or may not remember from your classes that in the time before the Starfall our world was ruled by two empires. The domination of the Serpentfolk lasted for millennia, and was eventually ended when the Azlanti waged – and won – a war against them that lasted for hundreds of years. The final battle of that war supposedly took place on Garund somewhere deep in what is now known as the Mwangi Expanse. Legend says that the Serpentfolk were crushed when an Azlanti champion slew the Serpent God Ydersius, beheading him in single combat. The Azlanti were rumored to have founded a city over the site of that battle; this city, Saventh-Yi, was to serve as a bulwark against any future uprising of the Serpentfolk should they manage to recover from their defeat.

  “A Pathfinder agent in Eleder has gotten word to us that Kline’s been poking around down there, and there are rumors of the discovery of clues to the location of the ruins of Saventh-Yi. If these rumors are true (which I doubt), the exploration of these ruins could lead to the acquisition of priceless knowledge and artifacts about one of the most dimly remembered times in Golarion’s history.

  “After speaking with the Decemvirate and with your instructors at the academy, I’ve been granted permission to task you with the investigation of these rumors. Your exemplary performance in stopping the Black Echelon proved your mettle and tenacity. You’re to put these qualities to work in Mwangi. Investigate the rumors to their conclusion, including tracking down the ruins and exploring them to their fullest.

  “No doubt you’ve got some questions. I’ve made your travel arrangements, and will give you the details once I’ve satisfied your curiosity as best I can.”

At  this point, Pelligrew heaves a sigh as he sinks his great bulk into the remaining chair at your table and waits for your questions.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2010)

"Do you currently have any other agents in the area?  Also do you have any idea of the types of foes we may encounter there?  What exactly was the Azlanti champion...creature or human?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2010)

The Venture-Captain looks approvingly at Lerissa. "The details of the conflict have been lost in the mists of time, but the Azlanti champion was almost certainly Azlanti . . . human, that is to say.

"As to having agents in the area, that would depend on where in the expanse your quest takes you. In any case, that brings me to the next item I wished to discuss with you. By tradition almost as strong as law, we are bound to render aid to our fellow Pathfinders, whether we agree wholeheartedly with their individual methods and ideologies. However, there have been some disturbing rumors recently of a 'Shadow Lodge' of Pathfinders . . . dissidents even to our own cause. Sargava and some other regions of the Expanse are one of the places this 'problem' has been rumored to exist. If you meet any Pathfinders there, you'll need to make your own determination of their allegiance before deciding whether or not to trust them.

"You will almost certainly need to gather allies at some point in your quest. Exploration in the Mwangi Expanse is dangerous, and your best hope will be to either hire, or hire on with, an existing expeditionary force. There are many competing factions down there, any of which could provide you with the means to accomplish your goals. Once you're in Eleder, you'll have autonomous discretion regarding which of these factions you enlist for aid . . . there are Pathfinders there, I'm certain, but there are also the Sargavan government, the Aspis Consortium, and the Shackles Pirates to consider. Any of these could render the aid you require if you play your cards right, and there may be others as well."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

"I'm sorry Venture-Captian, you said Pathfinder Kline quit the Society and went his own way. Do you think he had anything to do with the forming of this 'Shadow Lodge'?" Leaf asks setting his empty tea cup down. "I ask only because if former Pathfinder Kline is exploring the ruins as you believe, would we have a common goal? Or perhaps he wants to restore this Serpent Empire to it's former power to prove a point?"

The big holy warrior shrugs at his own comments before Pelligrew can answer, "I guess the only people we can really trust is each other. I do wish Mustapha were coming along."

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

"Hmmm. I suppose it's possible," Pelligrew says pensively. "I'd say not likely, but you should keep your wits about you with him for certain sure.

"I also wish Mustapha could join you in this venture, as his skills could prove quite useful. Venture-Captain Shaine had another mission which called for his specialized knowledge of Osirion, however, and pulled rank on me. You will need a full crew for this mission, though, so you'll be joined on the ship by another newly commissioned field agent named Auron. He's a spirit-warrior of some sort, a Shoanti."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

Abraxis has been quiet, as if lost in thought. He speaks up though, when the subject of dangers comes up. "You say that the Mwangi is dangerous...what sorts of dangers will we be facing? Is there information on the Expanse available for study before we leave?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Update sometime today (I hope).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Abraxis has been quiet, as if lost in thought. He speaks up though, when the subject of dangers comes up. "You say that the Mwangi is dangerous...what sorts of dangers will we be facing? Is there information on the Expanse available for study before we leave?"




"I have a few notes about Mwangi, Sargava and Eleder here somewhere . . . I'll hunt them down for you and give you what I have. I'm afraid the information I have is fairly basic but it should give you an idea about what you're in for."

[sblock=OOC]Links to OP Information:
Map: The Inner Sea
(Absalom is the island center-East on the map. You'll be traveling by ship to the large inlet/cove due south of the massive permanent hurricane (The Eye of Abendigo) on the SouthWest corner.)
Map: The Mwangi Expanse
(A zoomed view of your destination. Your destination is Eleder, the city on the southern coast of Desperation Bay).
The Mwangi Expanse
Sargava
Eleder[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2010)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> "Hmmm. I suppose it's possible," Pelligrew says pensively. "I'd say not likely, but you should keep your wits about you with him for certain sure.
> 
> "I also wish Mustapha could join you in this venture, as his skills could prove quite useful. Venture-Captain Shaine had another mission which called for his specialized knowledge of Osirion, however, and pulled rank on me. You will need a full crew for this mission, though, so you'll be joined on the ship by another newly commissioned field agent named Auron. He's a spirit-warrior of some sort, a Shoanti."




Lerissa looks up at the mention of a new member to their group.  Looking to Pelligrew, "Seriously?  You are sending us on a voyage with an unproven pathfinder?"  She makes no attempt to hide her displeasure and finishes her drink and motions for the barkeep to bring her another.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2010)

"Auron is unproven to us, it's true, but he received high marks from his instructors and is no more green than you lot were just a short week ago!"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

"As Pathfinders we are all brothers... or sisters, to one another Lerissa." Leaf says in a tone of one giving a lecture, perhaps he is just reciting what he had learned during his training.

"I will welcome this Auron as a brother, and hope he will as well of me." 

The huge goliath seems to look inward and everyone remembers that all Leaf's family is dead and gone. And now he has a new one full of brothers, sisters, and Venture-Captain "uncles".

[sblock=OOC] Leaf has no further questions as Leaf is not an ask about his orders soldier but one who will follow them to the best of his ability. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2010)

Abraxis nods. "Well said, Leif. I'm sure our new brother will prove a valuable ally."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2010)

The four of you sit companionably and sip your tea. After a moment, Pelligrew speaks up. "Well then, if there are no other questions I'll leave you to your discussions and preparations. You'll be boarding the _Jenivere_ at dock seven tomorrow morning. She sails with the tide at eighth hour." He stands and turns to leave. "Good luck to you all. Please send missives whenever you get a chance to keep me appraised of your progress. I don't expect I'll actually see you again for several months at least."

[sblock=OOC]Any questions for me? Final preparations? If not, I'll move this along in the next day or so. I'll likely make an extensive post that will cover quite a bit of time to move the story forward.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

"I have no questions, and am excited for what the morrow may bring." Leaf says, his gaze distant as if he can already see the lost city and what advetures it might hold.

[sblock=OOC] I also have no questions and am excited for what the morrow might bring. -HM[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2010)

Abraxis smiles. "A ship named after a woman? I sense great peril."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa finishes her final drink and takes leave of the others, heading to her room.

She heads to her room to gather her weapon and loot and will leave the back way so that her party members do not see her leave.

First, she'd like to stop at her temple again to pray before leaving and make a donation.

Then, she'd like to find a local apothecary and see if she might find any deals on potions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2010)

As this is Absalom, Lerissa is easily able to find an apothecary who's doors are still open. The small man behind the counter is plainly from one of the Eastern countries - Ossirion or Katapesh, most likely. He watches politely for a moment as Lerissa browses through the bottles, then approaches. "May I help you, madam?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*

"I'm going on an extended sea voyage and I often don't do well with these types of trips.  Do you have anything that will prevent sea sickness?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

"Aye, there's some Soothe Syrup 'round here somewhere. It's pricey, though . . . 25 Measure for a day's dose. I've got enough for 10 days of constant dosing."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Aye, there's some Soothe Syrup 'round here somewhere. It's pricey, though . . . 25 Measure for a day's dose. I've got enough for 10 days of constant dosing."




OOC - Sorry...I don't remember what a Measure is equivalent to.  She would like to buy up all he has if she can afford it.  Does this price seem exorbitant?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

OOC: A Measure is a GP. Book price is 25 GP for a one hour dose, so he's cutting you a GREAT deal (maybe too good?).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

"Well, I suppose we had best prepare for the trip ahead, eh?" says Abraxis, finishing his own drink some minutes after Lerissa's departure.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Having just enough money to buy all the doses, she hands over 250 measures.

"Thank you very much."

She heads back to the inn for a last night's sleep in a bed that doesn't move to and fro.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2010)

OOC: Any other business before we jump in?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

OOC: Ready to roll crash!
_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC: I think I'm ready, though Abraxis may want to buy something. It will probably be Sunday night or Monday before I have a chance to decide.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2010)

*Feast on the Beach*

[sblock=Abraxis]Spinning, spinning, the world is spinning. What’s that rushing noise? Whooshing closer, whooshing away in time with the spinning. You open your eyes to crystalline blue and fluffy white, spinning. Clickety-clack . . . clickety-clack . . . gradually the sound intrudes on your consciousness through the whooshing sound and you struggle to full awareness . . . you struggle to a sitting position, vomit the saltwater from your lungs and as your vision resolves and the world rights itself you finally identify the source of that most disturbing sound.

You jerk your foot away as some sort of cross between giant scorpion and crab is about to latch on with a claw the size of a dinner plate. You scramble away and to your feet . . . looking around desperately you see a pile of gear – armor and weapons included – about 10 feet away. Some distant part of your mind is aware of your friends and shipmates sprawled unconscious along the surf.

Need an initiative roll. If you beat a 17 go ahead and post an action.

Note that you are sickened, which imparts a -2 penalty to most rolls (not to initiative)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   HP   Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Abraxis            12/12/10   00   Sickened*
Lerissa            12/12/10   00   Unconscious
Auron              14/14/10   00   Unconscious
Leaf               10/10/09   00   Unconscious

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

[sblock=For Mowgli]

Not even close: 05.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2010)

*End of Round 01 (Abraxis) Start of Round 02 (Eurypterids or Lerissa)*

Emboldened by Abraxis' lack of response to its gentle nip, the odd creature has apparently decided that a little snack is in order. It strikes quickly; the Iomedae's holy warrior is able to avoid one of the claws, but the other takes a small divot from his unarmored thigh and the thing plants it's stinger deep in his side.

[sblock=Abraxis][MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]
2 points of damage (1 Claw and 1 Stinger), Make a DC10 Fortitude save or lose 1 pt of DEX.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lerissa][MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]
_What's that sound? Waves on the beach? Am I back in Absalom? Sarenrae's mercy, would you be quiet already? God's above I'm trying to get some sleep and I don't feel so good . . . Holy crap, what's going on!?_

Lerissa snaps awake to see the strangest sight. If the gods crossed a scorpion with a lobster and then made it big as a mastiff, it would look something like the thing scampering around on the beach. Right after she finishes a quick puke (_Why do I feel so crappy?_) she scrambles to her feet and squares off against the one coming toward her.

OOC: Roll initiative. If you beat a 17 go ahead and post your actions.

I'll put you in your proper place in the Combat Block once you've rolled.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   HP   Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13   00   
Abraxis            12/12/10   02   Sickened*
Lerissa            12/12/10   00   Sickened*
Auron              14/14/10   00   Unconscious
Leaf               10/10/09   00   Unconscious

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2010)

*Lerissa*

initiative roll (1d20+2=7)

OOC - Nice descriptive post upon waking, Mikey!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2010)

[sblock=For Mowgli]Fort Save vrs DC10 = 11 (SUCCESS! YAY!)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2010)

[sblock=Rhun]I shorted Abraxis an attack - maybe his TH roll will be even better than his saving throw! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

[sblock=For Mowgli]Abraxis backs away from the strange clawing creature attempting to eat him, and invokes the words of an incantation to shroud his body in protective magic.


*Move to D07. Cast mage armor.*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2010)

[MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]
OOC: Just need an action for Lerissa now and I'll move us along.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]
> OOC: Just need an action for Lerissa now and I'll move us along.




I rolled crap for initiative.  I thought the crab thing would go first.  You already gave me an action of standing, do you want me to go again?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2010)

Abraxis scrambles backward, casting a quick spell to bolster his defenses. The 'crab' follows, trying to strike with claws and stinger but is unable to find a weakness.

Lerissa rises shakily to her feet and squares off against her attacker. The creature makes a grab for her, getting in a pinch with a claw.

[sblock=Auron]_What is that gods awful racket? Will whoever's making it PLEASE stop screeching? Oh, sweet spirits what did I drink last night? I think I'm gonna *OUCH! WHAT THE HELLS?*_

Sharp pain lancing through his feet and thigh jerks Auron rudely awake, though he still has a hard time getting his bearings due to lingering nausea. His eyes snap open and focus blearily on a huge . . . something . . . that's apparently decided he's breakfast.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat/Rolls]Auron's Initiative (1d20+4=14)

To Hit vs. Auron (Claw/Claw/Sting) (1d20=14, 1d20=8, 1d20=14)
Takes 3 Damage; Make a Fortitude Save (DC 10)
To Hit vs. Lerissa (Claw/Claw/Sting) (1d20=12, 1d20=3, 1d20=1)
Takes 1 Damage
To Hit vs. Abraxis (Claw/Claw/Sting) (1d20=11, 1d20=13, 1d20=1)
Takes 0 Damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Auron, Lerissa and Abraxis are up!


```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP   Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00   
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00   
Auron              14/14/10    03   Sickened*/Prone
Abraxis            16/12/14    02   Sickened*/Prone
Lerissa            12/12/10    01   Sickened*
Leaf               10/10/09    00   Unconscious/Prone

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC/MikeL] Sorry about that. I'm having trouble keeping track. Round summary coming up.

Good Morning![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2010)

*Lerissa*

to hit (1d20+1=20)

crit check (1d20+1=18)

Regaining her bearings quickly, Lerissa slashes at the giant crab thingy.

crit check (1d6-1=3, 1d6-1=0)  - oops...these are damage rolls

OOC - Good morning to you too, my early rising friend.  All rolls are adjusted to reflect the (-2) for being sickened.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2010)

*OOC - Important*

[sblock=OOC]I need to clarify a point from my first post. Unfortunately I didn't word it clearly, and put it in a spoiler block for Abraxis as well.

All of your gear is lying in a heap on the beach (marked on the map). You are without armor or weapons (that's why your ACs are so low in the block). So you'll either need to get to the pile and grab a weapon - drawing an AoO from any adjacent crab - or attack bare handed.

Very sorry for the confusion!

Mikey, I'll take those rolls as your TH roll was plenty good enough to hit (though you won't crit). Cutting your d6 roll in half gives you 1 point of NL damage (minimum damage is always one).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2010)

OOC - You suck!  

OK, checked the map but I don't see any Eurypterids near Lerissa, so not sure why she's being attacked or who she's attacking.  If there is one near her, she will attack and then use her move action to head toward the gear.  If there is not one attacking her, she will run to her gear.  If there is more than one, please update the map and I will decide from there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2010)

*OOC: Are we back to PC actions? I'm kinda confused as to where we stand.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2010)

OOC: Well of course you're confused, what with the mess I've been making of this fight and the unusual nature of it to start with. And an updated map would surely help you figure out where you stand. 

Abraxis and Auron are up (Lerissa's already gone this round).


----------



## renau1g (Dec 8, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Auron]_What is that gods awful racket? Will whoever's making it PLEASE stop screeching? Oh, sweet spirits what did I drink last night? I think I'm gonna *OUCH! WHAT THE HELLS?*_
> 
> Sharp pain lancing through his feet and thigh jerks Auron rudely awake, though he still has a hard time getting his bearings due to lingering nausea. His eyes snap open and focus blearily on a huge . . . something . . . that's apparently decided he's breakfast.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




The large man stirs, it takes him a few moments to catch his breath as he holds his head up. Some sort of crablike creature is chomping on his legs with its claws. "Ahhh! What in the name of all the spirits is this thing." he shouts, standing up, more scrambling as he feels sick and numb from something. 

The man looks around, apparently there's others in his situation, but these creatures are between him and his beloved weapon, the large hammer lying amongst a pile of gear strewn on the beach. With a roar of anger, the man shouts *"I'll teach you to battle with a warrior of the Shiikirri-Quah!"* the man bellows, as he kicks the creature as hard as he can, a powerful blow from his heavy booted feet.

[sblock=Image of rage]
Awesome picture I saw of a raging barbarian 






 [/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]
fort save DC10 (1d20+3=5) Nope. Failure... 

Move: Stand
Free: Rage (+4 morale bonus to her Strength and Constitution, as well as a +2 morale bonus on Will saves. In addition, she takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class.) So...+2 hp, +2 to hit and damage, -2 AC? So I think AC 12 now. 
Standard: Punch E7 crab-thing. - unarmed strike on E7; non-lethal damage (1d20+6=25, 1d3+5=8) ha! Hits for 8 non-lethal damage. That'll teach you!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/18     AC: 17   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +04    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Earth Smasher           +3        2d6+4         20/x3     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3         20/x2     
Dagger                  +4        1d4+3      19-20/x2
Light Hammer            +3        1d6+3         20/x2

Spells:
    Cantrips(4 known)                     First Level (2, 1/day)
    * Message                             * Rejuvenate Eidolon (lesser)
    * Detect Magic                        * Grease
    * Light                               
    * Mending                             
                                          
Summon Monster I - 5/5
Rage - 5/6 rounds

Eidolon (Bipedal)
   HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +01    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+01    ST(W):+02
  Per: +00                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Claws (2)               +3        1d6+3          20/x2

Evolutions:
Improved Damage (Claw) - 1 point
Climb - 1 point
Improved Natural Armor - 1 point

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2      1               1     
Perception              1      1               0     
Survival                1      1               1     
Climb                   12     1               3      +8 (climb speed) 

Feat:
Toughness
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2010)

Abraxis continues his slow, cautious retreat. As he does so, he calls upon his magical talents to conjure a small ball of silvery-gold fire, and hurls it at the nearest enemy.


*5' step to C08. Heavenly fire (Ranged Touch) vrs enemy in E07.

(FYI, Attack should be a 21...I just noticed that Abraxis' ranged attacks should be at +3, since he has a +2 DEX modifier.)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 16/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 16 ([i]Mage Armor[/i]) Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +3 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4 daily

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (3/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pathfinders are Up!*

Auron stirs; it takes him a few moments to catch his breath as he holds his head up. Some sort of crablike creature is chomping on his legs with its claws. "Ahhh! What in the name of all the spirits is this thing?" he shouts, standing up, more scrambling as he feels sick and numb from something.

The creature nibbling on his toes takes advantage of the barbarian's position as he stands, taking another nip with a large pincer.

The man looks around, apparently there are others in his situation, but these creatures are between him and his beloved weapon, the large hammer lying amongst a pile of gear strewn on the beach. With a roar of anger, the man shouts *"I'll teach you to battle with a warrior of the Shiikirri-Quah!"* the man bellows, as he kicks the creature as hard as he can, a powerful blow from his heavy booted feet. The thing goes flying across the beach, landing on its back with legs curled up. It's not moving.

[sblock=Auron]AoO (Claw) (1d20=18), Damage = 1. You take 1 point of DEX damage from the poison, and I'll need another Fort Save (DC10) this round.

Very cool pic![/sblock]

Lerissa lashes out at the monstrosity attacking her as she makes for the pile of gear. Her fist thuds solidly into the spiny side and its carapace cracks, but it's still got some fight left in it. It takes a stab at her as she passes but she dodges deftly, and the long stinger embeds itself in a driftwood log. The eurypterid struggles briefly, and pulls the stinger free in time to chase after Lerissa as she runs to the gear.

The thing is faster than it looks, and it catches up to her as she scoops her scimitar from the pile. Pincers and tail fly all around, and the Tiefling feels the sharp pain as she's pinched and stung.

[sblock=Lerissa]AoO (1d20=1) (Critical Miss Threat)
AoO (1d20=15) (Critical Miss Confirm: No Critical Miss)
TH (Claw, Claw, Tail) (1d20=3, 1d20=19, 1d20=15).
Take 2 points damage, and I need a Fortitude Save (DC 10).[/sblock]

Abraxis scoots back cautiously and takes the opportunity to stand. The creature attacking takes the opportunity to try for a pinch of flesh, but the pincer clacks shut on air. The Sorcerer calls upon his magical talents to conjure a small ball of silvery-gold fire, and hurls it at the nearest enemy. The flame flies true, but splashes harmlessly over the spiny carapace. With a short lunge, the thing goes into full attack mode but Abraxis bobs and weaves his way through the flurry without harm.

[sblock=Abraxis]AoO (1d20=11)
To Hit (Pincer, Pincer, Tail) (1d20=9, 1d20=6, 1d20=6)
Heavenly Fire has no effect against Neutral creatures.[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    08 NL   Dead
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    02 NL      
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00      
Auron              12/12/08    04      Sickened*/-1 DEX
Abraxis            16/12/14    02      Sickened*
Lerissa            12/12/10    03      Sickened*
Leaf               10/10/09    00      Unconscious/Prone

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Think I got it all right this time. But probably not . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Fort save (1d20+3=22)

actually a 20 (forgot the -2 for being sickened.  How long does that last?


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2010)

Auron grimaces and clutches his stomach as the beast's poison creeps through his veins. He steps back towards the water to get some breathing room from the crab. 

He concentrates on his ties to the spirit world and draws on a rather meek spirit friend whom he's contacted before. "Hasufane, please heed my call" he whispers to the air, and suddenly a form coalesces next to the goliath and crab. A pony glowing with a soft, spectral blue light appears, it paws at the ground, apparently unsure of its surroundings.

[sblock=ooc]
fort (1d20+3=7) Nope. Failure... again, oh forgot +2 from raging, but still only Fort save 9...jeez, who knew I'd be playing a glass cannon 

Move: shift to F9
Standard: Cast Summon Monster I as a SLA, summon a Pony @ D6 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/18     AC: 17   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +04    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Earth Smasher           +3        2d6+4         20/x3     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3         20/x2     
Dagger                  +4        1d4+3      19-20/x2
Light Hammer            +3        1d6+3         20/x2

Spells:
    Cantrips(4 known)                     First Level (2, 1/day)
    * Message                             * Rejuvenate Eidolon (lesser)
    * Detect Magic                        * Grease
    * Light                               
    * Mending                             
                                          
Summon Monster I - 4/5
Rage - 4/6 rounds

Eidolon (Bipedal)
   HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +01    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+01    ST(W):+02
  Per: +00                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Claws (2)               +3        1d6+3          20/x2

Evolutions:
Improved Damage (Claw) - 1 point
Climb - 1 point
Improved Natural Armor - 1 point

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2      1               1     
Perception              1      1               0     
Survival                1      1               1     
Climb                   12     1               3      +8 (climb speed) 

Feat:
Toughness
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Heavenly Fire has no effect against Neutral creatures.[/sblock]




*OOC: Well, chalk that one up to me not fully reading the entry for Heavenly Fire! :lol*


"Damnations," says Abraxis, continuing away from the creature. Now on his feet, he makes his move closer to the pile of gear.

*Move to B04.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 16/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 16 ([i]Mage Armor[/i]) Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +3 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4 daily

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (3/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just need an action for Lerissa (now with scimitar in hand ) and I can resolve the round. You're not sure how long you'll remain sickened, or what caused it . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*

I'm confused.  I thought Lerissa attacked and then moved already this round.  Picking up her weapon is a free action.  Are you wanting actions fir the next round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Lerissa attacked and moved on her turn, the crab thing took an AoO when she left the threatened square. Then it followed her and attacked as she picked up her weapon (a move action in this case; since it was in a pile of gear she had to locate it first). She's up.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC - Mike,  If your status block is base on initiative order, Lerissa will be going near the end.  If she's had two move actions already, I think some of the other party members might be up.  

Are we still doing the group initiative or back to the individual?


Also, how long does the sickened condition last, is it still in effect?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Individual initiative again - I like it better and it keeps the value of feats like improved initiative.
Answered the question about sickened in post 48. It is still in effect.
Lerissa attacked and moved last round. This round she picked up her scimitar (move action) and still has a standard action left.
Everyone else has already gone this round. Abraxis was attacked, then moved closer to the gear (though he's still got a move action left, I think he's waiting to move the rest of the way in for tactical reasons). Auron killed his foe last round; this round he stepped back and summoned a pony. The crab thing left close to him is the one that attacked Abraxis, so it's already acted this round.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Mike,

OOC - My bad...I was a little confused about move action terminology.  But I get it now.  Also, I've been trying really hard not to read boxes that aren't for me so if you want me to read it, just label it for all or some such so I'll know to take a peek.

Lerissa loves the familiar feeling of her weapon in her hand, it's a little euphoric infact.  She spins it once and then lashes out at the weird creature that has followed her. But in up her haste to retrieve her weapon, she hurries her attack and her swing is not long enough as the creature easily dodges.

attack (1d20+1=6)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2010)

Auron grimaces and clutches his stomach as the beast's poison creeps through his veins. He steps back towards the water to get some breathing room from the crab. 

He concentrates on his ties to the spirit world and draws on a rather meek spirit friend whom he's contacted before. "Hasufane, please heed my call" he whispers to the air, and suddenly a form coalesces next to the goliath and crab. A pony glowing with a soft, spectral blue light appears, it paws at the ground, apparently unsure of its surroundings.

The ploy works like a charm . . . driven by hunger and the desire for an easy meal, the creature immediately turns its attentions on the hapless pony. Pincer's snap, pulling out divots of horseflesh, and the pony screams its anguish.

[sblock=Auron]Need another Fort Save (DC 10) please, oh mighty glass cannon! Dex is now at -2, so AC drops.[/sblock]

"Damnations," says Abraxis, continuing away from the creature. Now on his feet, he makes his move closer to the pile of gear.

Lerissa loves the familiar feeling of her weapon in her hand; it's a little euphoric in fact. She spins it once and then lashes out at the weird creature that has followed her. But in up her haste to retrieve her weapon, she hurries her attack and her swing is not long enough as the creature easily dodges.

The lobster-thing seems a little hesitant now that it's facing an armed opponent. It's reticence costs, as only one pincer finds its mark.

[sblock=Lerissa]One point of damage.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Pathfinders are up!     

[sblock=Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    08 NL   Dead
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    02 NL      
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00      
Auron              11/11/08    04      Sickened*/-2 DEX
Abraxis            16/12/14    02      Sickened*
Lerissa            12/12/10    04      Sickened*
Leaf               10/10/09    00      Unconscious/Prone

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC - Mikey]NP - it's a confusing fight. We'll just say life is imitating art and your confusion mirrors Lerissa's (it's gotta be tough waking up with a hangover and no memory of how you got where you are, only to find yourself being eaten by a scorpion/lobster the size of a really big dog!).

It's awesome that you're not reading other folks boxes! I personally think it makes the game a little more enjoyable. In general, unless I tag the box with a specific name you can consider it fair game.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2010)

Feeling another pinch from the strange creature and getting a little pissed that her bearings are still not quite right, she picks up a shield from the pile or something she can use in her off hand as a shield.

attack roll (1d20+1=3)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

Seeing that the crab-like thing is still blocking his access to his gear, and noting Lerissa's trouble in finding a weak spot in its shell, Abraxis calls upon his sorcerer's talents to coat the ground beneath the foe in thick, slick grease.


*Cast grease at nearest crab-thing (the one fighting Lerissa). Reflex save DC13.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 16/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 16 ([i]Mage Armor[/i]) Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +3 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4 daily

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (3/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Any change to the map from last round? Didn't see one in your update [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]That is very weird. I have a very clear memory of attaching the map to that post, but it sure wasn't there when I looked this morning! It's (re)attached now.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally having a moment to breathe without any crustaceans chewing on his leg Auron fights off whatever sickness he was suffering from. 

He then moves next to the lone female battling a crab, "Don't worry, Auron here to help" he says with a wide grin as he picks up a large hammer, the crude metal head ends in multiple blunt spikes.

[sblock=ooc]
fort save dc 10 (1d20+5=19)

Move: jog to G5
Standard:  Pick up Earthsmasher


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/18     AC: 17   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +04    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Earth Smasher           +3        2d6+4         20/x3     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3         20/x2     
Dagger                  +4        1d4+3      19-20/x2
Light Hammer            +3        1d6+3         20/x2

Spells:
    Cantrips(4 known)                     First Level (2, 1/day)
    * Message                             * Rejuvenate Eidolon (lesser)
    * Detect Magic                        * Grease
    * Light                               
    * Mending                             
                                          
Summon Monster I - 4/5
Rage - 3/6 rounds

Eidolon (Bipedal)
   HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +01    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+01    ST(W):+02
  Per: +00                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Claws (2)               +3        1d6+3          20/x2

Evolutions:
Improved Damage (Claw) - 1 point
Climb - 1 point
Improved Natural Armor - 1 point

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2      1               1     
Perception              1      1               0     
Survival                1      1               1     
Climb                   12     1               3      +8 (climb speed) 

Feat:
Toughness
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2010)

Auron shakes off the effect of the poisoned sting and takes note of the wider field of combat. Deciding that he needs a weapon, he jogs over to the pile of gear. "Don't worry, Auron here to help" he says with a wide grin as he arrives at Lerissa's side and picks up a large hammer, the crude metal head ends in multiple blunt spikes.

[sblock=Auron]Still sickened, just not poisoned any more so not taking DEX damage.[/sblock]

Feeling another pinch from the strange creature and getting a little pissed that her bearings are still not quite right, she picks up a shield from the pile or something she can use in her off hand as a shield. The crab darts in and tries to sting her as she stoops, but the stinger goes wide. The Inquisitor makes a looping swing as she rises - holding the greave of Leaf's oversized Crocodile hide armor as a makeshift shield - but she's off balance and misses as well. Three more quick attacks put her on the defensive, the long tail distracting her and the pincers darting in behind her guard.

[sblock=Lerissa]The greave grants you a +1 AC, but you'll be -1 TH while using it.
Two more points of damage from the pincers.[/sblock]

Seeing that the crab-like thing is still blocking his access to his gear, and noting Lerissa's trouble in finding a weak spot in its shell, Abraxis calls upon his sorcerer's talents to coat the ground beneath the foe in thick, slick grease. The crustacean's legs slip and slide as it tries to stay on its feet, to no avail.

The Spirit Warrior's summoned pony rears and lashes out, but both hooves miss. The things pincers and tail clack and clatter as it dances around the pony, but all of it's attacks miss.

        *GM:*  Pathfinders Up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    08 NL   Dead
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    02 NL   Prone
Ochre Eurypterid   14/12/13    00      
Auron              11/11/08    04      Sickened*/-2 DEX
Abraxis            16/12/14    02      Sickened*
Lerissa            13/12/11    06      Sickened*
Leaf               10/10/09    00      Unconscious/Prone

*-2 to all rolls
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2010)

Auron rushes around the far side of the crab, but his hammer slams into the sand as he still fights off the sickness in his body.

The adrenaline flees his large frame after the assault.

[sblock=ooc]

Move: jog to D3 (taking the long way to avoid OA's)
Standard:    attack   attack on crab (with rage bonus & flank); damage (2h with power attack and rage bonus) (1d20+3+2+2=8, 2d6+4+2+3=16) nat 1, forgot -2 for sickened but no matter.

End Rage - fatigued for 6 rounds

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/18     AC: 17   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +04    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Earth Smasher           +3        2d6+4         20/x3     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3         20/x2     
Dagger                  +4        1d4+3      19-20/x2
Light Hammer            +3        1d6+3         20/x2

Spells:
    Cantrips(4 known)                     First Level (2, 1/day)
    * Message                             * Rejuvenate Eidolon (lesser)
    * Detect Magic                        * Grease
    * Light                               
    * Mending                             
                                          
Summon Monster I - 4/5
Rage - 2/6 rounds

Eidolon (Bipedal)
   HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +01    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+01    ST(W):+02
  Per: +00                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Claws (2)               +3        1d6+3          20/x2

Evolutions:
Improved Damage (Claw) - 1 point
Climb - 1 point
Improved Natural Armor - 1 point

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2      1               1     
Perception              1      1               0     
Survival                1      1               1     
Climb                   12     1               3      +8 (climb speed) 

Feat:
Toughness
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=Ryan]Go ahead and roll your Critical Miss confirm . . . [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
1d20+3+2+2=9 hehe, I sure showed that roll. I hope it doesn't mean my hammer's broke...so I've got a 1,2,2,4,14, and 19... averaging a 7 right now... poor Auron [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Maybe you're just getting the bad rolls (for the whole game?) out o' the way early . . .

It _would_ suck to break your hammer in the first fight on a small(ish) island on which you're marooned!   No worries, Earthsmasher is whole and hearty. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 18, 2010)

OOC - Is the crab done?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Nope - Auron had a critical miss. It's alive but prone.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 19, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa can barely keep her composure as she doubles over in laughter.  "The big man here to save the helpless woman."  She buries her blade into the creature 1d20+1=13 1d6+3=8  (forgot to add my minus for the shield but it should still hit since it's prone)

"That's how it's done!" she pulls her blade and cleans a side on Auron's sleeve.  She smirks as she does so.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2010)

(Assuming Lerissa kills the crab, Abraxis will retrieve his glaive. Dispelling or moving around the greased area, of course.)


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 20, 2010)

_*groan*_

Leaf's fingers twitch a little, and one of his legs slide up a little in the sand. The mighty goliath looks in pretty bad shape.

[sblock=OOC] Ready when you are Mike  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2010)

Auron races around the thing to get a better angle of attack, but ends up slamming his huge hammer into the beach; the sand kicked up by the hammer flies into the big man's eyes, blinding him temporarily.

Lerissa laughs as she slips her scimitar neatly between two of the bony plates protecting the creature . . . it shudders once and is still. The tiefling leans over to clean the goo from her scimitar on Auron's sleeve.

Abraxis is moving to retrieve his glaive when all three of you hear a groan from up the beach. You turn just in time to see Auron's summoned pony smash it's hooves into the remaining creature, cracking its carapace and sending it to its death. Leaf groans and stirs; he sits up weakly, then rolls over to vomit violently into the sand.

[sblock=All]Combat's over. None of the others (the NPCs) are stirring as yet.

As you slow your breathing and begin to take stock, you realize that your last clear memory before waking on the beach is of sitting down to dinner aboard the _Jenivere_. After that, there’s nothing but a confusing jumble of images, remembered as if in a dream—feelings of nausea, panic, fear, and drowning.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lerissa]You note that your gear - that of the Pathfinders as well as more that you conclude belongs to the other castaways - is stacked neatly rather than strewn along the beach as though it washed up.[/sblock]

[sblock=Auron]As you clear the sand from your eyes and take stock of your surroundings in the aftermath of the fight, you notice footprints back and forth between your current location and the water's edge. There are several furrows in the sand as well, each leading to an unconscious castaway or to the location one of you awakened.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leaf]You immediately recognize your nausea and fuzzy memories as the aftereffects of poisoning - most likely by Oil of Taggit.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2010)

Abraxis plants the butt of his glaive into the sand, and leans heavily on the polearm. The aasimar was clearly still feeling the aftereffects of...well, whatever had happened. "What in the Nine Hells happened? And who stripped us of our gear, and left us to die on this crab-infested beach?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Leaf sits on the beach both his large hands in the sand, his head bowed while he empties every meal he has ever eaten from his stomach.

Feeling very weary he watches the water lap up from the ocean to cleanse the beach of his vomit. He shivers at the fevered like dreams he remembers just before awaking. 

Taking the back of his hand across his mouth in an attempt to wipe it off he finally notices the blackish cast to the bile that came from his stomach.

"Poison?" he declares shocked. "We were poisoned!"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 28, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Trying very hard to keep her temper in check for letting her guard down and being taken advantage of, she sees Leaf struggling and she quickly goes to his side to give him what aid she can.  When she arrives, she takes the big man's arm and places it over her shoulder and attempts to stand, struggling with the incredible weight.

Softly to Leaf, Lerissa speaks.  "I think we are here for someone's amusement.  Our gear seems to be stacked so that we might use it...I'm not happy about it but I think we are being toyed with."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Trying not to put to much weight on Larissa, Leaf is still thankful for the help. "But why?" he asks as they move towards their equipment.

"And where is the ship?" He asks looking about.
_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2010)

"Poison?" mutters Abraxis. That would make sense. It would be the only way he and his companions could be overcome so easily, and with no memory of the situation. At Leaf's question about the ship, Abraxis turns his head seaward, scanning the horizon for any sign of their conveyance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2010)

It takes only a moment for Abraxis' keen gaze to spot the _Jenivere_; she's listing hard to port and half submerged, her hull chewed to a gaping ruin by the rocks on which she's lodged. This ridge of rock, about 150 yards off-shore from the cliff face, is all that keeps the ship from sinking completely. As it is, only the ship’s stern seems to have survived the wreck. This portion is wedged at an angle between the cliff and the rocks, and each wave shakes and tosses the wreck alarmingly. It won’t be long before the constant pounding of the waves dislodges the wreck and allows the hungry sea to claim the last of this once-fine ship. Each time the surf rushes out Abraxis is able to make out scattered peaks of sharp rock in a line from the cliff-face out to the wreck of the ship.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2010)

Abraxis shakes his head and sighs. "Well, we certainly won't be going home on the _Jenivere_. So I guess we will have to find another way off this island."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2010)

As Leaf and Lerissa reach the spot where the equipment is he looks to see if it has been placed there or just "happen" to end up all in the same place. (Which he seriously doubts.)

"Thank you," he says to the slight tiefling. It seems to the goliath that she is alot stronger than he took her for. He is just glad she is Pathfinder like himself.

He hefts his trident as Abraxis starts to speak. Turning his head to the ocean his jaw drops and he looks chagrined. "What happened here? They drug us and set us on the beach and then what? Got caught in the rocks before they could escape? What of our mission and why were we all chosen?" Leaf asks the last question looking about to see who all is present. 

A few of the people he remembers from the voyage, but he never truly befriended any of the _Jenivere's_ crew. They were mostly human and thought him a monster. And for his part Leaf could only look at them and remember what monsters humans could become if they wished it.

[sblock=OOC] Closest _Jenivere_ castaway Leaf would even think of talking to during the voyage would be Jask. But again I don't think he did so to start Leaf has zero repore with the NPC's [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2011)

*Lerissa*

With her pathfinder comrades up and about, Lerissa takes stock in her surrounds.

OOC - Mike,  


how many other ship members are here?
how much beach is here before other terrain starts or is it all beach?
other than the footprints, are there any signs others have been here?
Did anything else wash up here yet (assuming we washed up?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> how many other ship members are here?
> how much beach is here before other terrain starts or is it all beach?
> other than the footprints, are there any signs others have been here?
> Did anything else wash up here yet (assuming we washed up?)





Five: Aerys Mavato, Gelik Aberwhinge, Ishirou, Jask Derindi, & Sasha Nevah. All were passengers on the _Jenivere_, not crew.
The main part of the island is hilly/mountainous jungle, with a fairly narrow strip of beach broken by cliffs jutting all the way to the water.
Lerissa noticed that the gear is stacked neatly rather than strewn about, and all of it seems to be there. (Auron noted some signs that everyone here was dragged up to their current positions rather than being washed up by the tide, but he hasn't shared that yet).
Just you, the passengers and everyone's gear.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Leaf continues to retrieve all his equipment, donning his armor (but not his boots) and checking his pack.

When he is finished he notes to everyone else. "Only the passengers here and none of the crew. That's very interesting."

He pauses looking around. And looks like he decides on something. "I think we might find a few answers there," he says pointing at the _Jenivere _with his trident. "Or at least we should see what we can scavenge from the ship."

"Whose up for going with me for a swim?" he asks with a grin, eyeballing the water like he is itching to dive in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like those rocks might provide a walkway - somewhat treacherous - out to the ship at low tide. Any other tide and it's a swim. Doable, but damned hard and dangerous.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

"Or a stroll? When the tide is right." Leaf says with a smile noticing the terrain.

[sblock=OOC] How long till the tide is low enough that may decide it. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2011)

Leaf casts an experienced eye on the surf and judges that the tide is on its way out; you should be able to make your way to the wreck of the _Jenivere_ in about 30 minutes. His experience with ships also tells him that the wreck won't survive too many more turnings of the tide.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 4, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks to the other ship members still unconscious on the beach.  In the She will don her armor and as she does so, she sees Ishirou's sword.  She picks it up and walks over to the man.  She will wake him and once he's had time to get his bearings, she will present him with it.

She then wakes the others and asks them to come over to where the gear is stacked.

OOC - waiting for DM to allow all NPC's to gather with PC's


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2011)

Lerissa soon has all of the other passengers awake and gathered around the stack of gear. Ishirou thanks her gravely for the return of his sword. They're all groggy and nauseated, though as they move around sorting through the gear this begins to pass. As they begin to recover they ask the expected questions: where are we, how did we get here, why are we sick, etc.  Even after they begin to recover, the other castaways are shaky and insecure and have the somewhat disconnected air that Leaf associates with shock.

By the time they're awake and have their kits back on, the tide is out to the point you could probably cross to the _Jenivere_ without swimming.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2011)

"To who do I owe a life-debt?" the large man says, finally coming to terms with what happened. It is the most he has spoken to any of you, he kept to himself on the ship and rebuffed any attempts at conversation. 

He points out the tracks from the water's edge to where people had been laying at any questions about what the man means. 

[sblock=ooc]
Auron
As you clear the sand from your eyes and take stock of your surroundings in the aftermath of the fight, you notice footprints back and forth between your current location and the water's edge. There are several furrows in the sand as well, each leading to an unconscious castaway or to the location one of you awakened.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

"No one saved your life _human_," Leaf states flatly. "They left you here to die, along with the rest of us."

Leaf shakes his head a slightly disgusted look on his face. This new Pathfinder was not at all what the goliath had pictured. He knew there were many humans in the Society, but none of them reminded him of the ones who killed his family and burnt his village to the ground.

None save for this Auron that is.

[sblock=OOC] Glad you took human I need someone to use for character development.  Leaf's favored enemy is human btw. So this will be a long road indeed. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2011)

"That is where you are wrong tall one. Someone, or something, dragged us away from the water, probably saving us from drowning. I wish to know who. Both you and the girl were standing when I woke up"  the man replies, ignoring any slight from the giant.

[sblock=ooc]
Good thing Auron's got thick skin then eh? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

"We know little at this point," says Abraxis, finishing up donning the last of his gear. His golden eyes hover on Auron as he speaks. "Perhaps we were rescued from the shipwreck, or the water? But we were poisoned first, which in my mind is the more important incident. We should find out why." The aasimar turns to Leaf, and gestures out to the ship with his glaive. "The tide looks to be about as low as it is going to get. We should head out to the _Jenivere_ now."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Leaving his boots on the beach, Leaf nods to Abraxis's words.

"Right then," he says turning to Lerissa. "I'll take the point."

 "Please watch my back." he whispers to the teifling and hoisting his trident in one hand starts towards the water barefooted. 

"The rest of you stay here and be on your guard," he says to the confused passengers.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3          


  BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', 
                                                         Touch Attack Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60'   


Spells Available:
* 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Guidance            * Sanctuary
      * Mending             * Detect Evil
      * Purify Food&Water   * Obscuring Mist (D)

Abilities:
Channel Energy (1d6): 3/3
Wooden Fist (1d6 +3): 6/6
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

Abraxis follows Leif, glaive at the ready. There might be more of those crab-like creatures about, and this time he was determined to be ready for them.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 5, 2011)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> Leaving his boots on the beach, Leaf nods to Abraxis's words.
> 
> "Right then," he says turning to Lerissa. "I'll take the point."
> 
> ...




Undecided on how to take being told what to do Lerissa is unsure whether to revolt or just let it go.   She approaches Ishirou and asks if he would mind watching over those staying here on the beach.  Then, deciding the big man had no ill intent she will fall in but before going she remarks, "I wouldn't mind having the healer come with us."  she says gesturing toward Jask.  "Who knows if there are others on the ship that were not washed or brought ashore."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

"And are my skills so inept, little-sister?" Leaf asks a mock look of chagrin on his face.

"Better if there is trouble that one healer stay out of it." he says watching where he puts each foot as he starts across.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2011)

The rocks are navigable, but slippery (everyone can Take 10 and make it). Ishirou looks somewhat dazed but replies to Lerissa's inquiry: "I'll try." It's plain to see that none of the passengers other than the Pathfinders are reacting as well to their situation, and would likely be more of a hindrance than a help on the mission to the wreck.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 5, 2011)

"Before you go risking yourself on the rocks big guy, maybe I can call on a friend to help out? Oh, by the by, name's Auron." the human says, then closes his eyes mumbling something incomprehensible. His form convulses as if in seizure and a foul wind howls through the area, a flash of near blinding white light and suddenly, a bipedal ...thing stands in front of the barbarian. 

Auron bows to the hawk-man, it's beady eyes scan the area, it's clawed "hands" open and close, but it's wings appear unable to open completely and are non-functioning. *"Why have you called me Auron? Where are the Shoanti?"* it asks, seeming confused at the location.

"Great spirit, these are dark times, I was sent on a spirit quest and our boat ran into trouble. We (gestures to the survivors) are stuck here and could use your aid, once I am back with the tribe I will make the necessary offerings. Please don't turn your back on us" Auron asks. 

The spirit considers for a moment, then nods, *"Direct me as you need Auron."* it says.

Auron turns back to the others, Gennisheyo can go check out the ship if we need." the barbarian declares. 

[sblock=Eidolon]






[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
The eidolan has a climb speed, and a +12 modifier on the skill, it should be easy (and less risky) if it goes [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2011)

Abraxis raises an eyebrow at the hawkman's appearance. "It might do well to have your friend ensure no hidden dangers lurk within the ship, but will he recognize any subtle clues that might tell us what happened here?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Leaf frowns when Auron introduces himself, it's not like he wanted to know the mans name after all. He watches in slight wonderment at the summoning of the hawk being.

Shaking his head he mumbles something about being slaves to humans and then says out loud. "We all go it might be dangerous and everyone here has useful skills also."

Speaking to the eidolon he says, "My name is Leaf, come we will go first and see what has happened here."

[sblock=OOC] This is great I can be friends with the eidolon adding a great twist to this relationship.  I is so happy. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> "And are my skills so inept, little-sister?" Leaf asks a mock look of chagrin on his face.
> 
> "Better if there is trouble that one healer stay out of it." he says watching where he puts each foot as he starts across.




Lerissa ignores Leaf's comment, it's her opinion that the healer should go with them and his that he should stay.  Since none of the other pathfinders chimed in, she will let the matter drop eager to take a look at the ship.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*

see above post


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> Leaf frowns when Auron introduces himself, it's not like he wanted to know the mans name after all. He watches in slight wonderment at the summoning of the hawk being.
> 
> Shaking his head he mumbles something about being slaves to humans and then says out loud. "We all go it might be dangerous and everyone here has useful skills also."
> 
> ...




Lerissa can hold her tongue no longer!

"We are a team and as such we all have an equal say.  None of us has appointed you as a leader so quit acting as if we need to be led!"

With this, Lerissa will look to the ship and begin navigating the rocky path.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2011)

The rocks are treacherous and slippery, and the pounding surf poses quite a distraction for you as you make the difficult trek out to the wreck. Several times you are in peril of falling into the surf, but in each instance one of your comrades manages to catch or stabilize you, preventing a potentially disastrous fall.

The _Jenivere_, once a fine ship, is now missing much of her bow. As you approach you note that she is also missing much of her lower deck. All that survives are about half of the upper and mid decks, including the Captain's cabin, the larder, a supply room (partly collapsed), the brig and the galley.

You also make note that someone's been using the lifeboat; part of its bow is still attached to a protruding timber by a thick rope, but the rest was plainly caught between the ship and the cliffs and crushed by the surf.

There's a terrible racket coming from the mid-deck; something's clawing and scratching at the wood there, though you'll actually have to enter the deck to see what's causing the commotion.

[sblock=OOC (All)]Due to the motion of the ship in the pounding waves and the awkward angle of the decks, any area on the wreck counts as difficult terrain for purposes of movement, and all attack rolls take a -2 penalty.

It's a very small area, and I honestly couldn't figure out a way to map it that makes sense so we're going to do the single combat here - once you find it - without a map and just assume that everyone can get into the fray. Hope that's OK with y'all!

My understanding is that the entire party of Pathfinders (plus Auron's Eidolon) are making the trip out; all of the NPCs are in too sad a shape to do you any good - they'd be more hindrance than help actually.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

With a shocked look on his face Leaf watches Lerissa walk up the path.

"But I didn't..." he starts to say but stops since the teifling is getting farther ahead.

The ship truly is in quite a state and Leaf wonders at what is making the noise. He is about to make another suggestion when he sees Lerissa's determined look as if she to is wondering about the noise.

Leaf remains silent and readies his trident.

[sblock=OOC] I like Lerissa's take on Leaf's actions wish to play this out as we adventure also. This is going to be a great game. 

Actions:
Standard-Ready action to attack any enemy that comes in range. 
Move- Move aborad ship, somewhere.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

Abraxis claps Leaf on the back as he stammers, and watches Lerissa lead the way out to the ship. "Pay her no heed, friend. Our situation has left her in a foul mood." With that, he gestures for the Goliath to lead the way, and then follows after.

------------

Abraxis is thankful for the years of combat training and his natural agility as he crosses the rocks out to the wreck of the Jenivere. Without it, the assimar is most certain he would have ended up in the ocean.

Reaching the ship, he appraises the situation with golden eyes as he listens to the clawing and rending sounds. "Well, something is certainly in there. What say we go find some answers?" He nods to his companions to lead the way, as his glaive is most effective from the second rank.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

perception (1d20+6=19)

Lerissa overhears Abraxis' comment to Leaf but pretends to ignore it.

OOC - Did we not hear anything from this area during on time on board?  Seems hard to believe we missed this.

To the others, "Don't know about you guys but I'm none to eager to get into a fight if this beast is unfriendly.  I think I'd like to step back a ways and break the ship to release whatever it is."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The _Jenivere_ isn't that big and you were on board for weeks - if there were something aboard as big as this thing sounds you'd have known about it. And if she breaks any more, the entire ship's gonna be splintered into the surf and anything of use or value aboard will likely be beyond recovery.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

OOC - Ahh, I didn't understand...but get it now.

IC

"Hmmm, what say you boys?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

"It could be someone who got trapped, but just in case it' s not, we should be ready." Leaf says hefting his trident and proceeding inside. 

[sblock=OOC] Same actions.

Standard: ready vs. being attacked
Move: move towards the sound[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2011)

"Aye, let's see what's making all that noise" Auron declares, hefting his huge hammer with ease. 

[sblock=ooc]
I figure the eidolon and Auron will work together, but it's going to be tough with 4 melee people, especially on a small ship. Ah well...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2011)

Abraxis spins his glaive in hand, and nods at his companions. "I've got your back."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2011)

The deck rocks back and forth, then stops jarringly as it slams into the rocks before starting its rocking motion again. The decks are slick with water and canted at awkward angles as you duck under the main deck to the mid-deck to investigate the racket.

You just have time to glimpse the single sea scorpion on the mid-deck clawing and prying at a jammed door before the creature feels your presence and whirls to face you. Where the eurypterids that attacked you on the beach so recently were the size of large dogs, this one is the size of a large man - almost Leaf's size, in fact. It clacks its pincers menacingly as it advances to attack.

Initiative (Lerissa (1d20+2=20), Abraxis (1d20+2=15),  Auron (1d20+4=13)*, Eurypterid (1d20+4=12), Leaf (1d20-1=7))

*Gennisheyo will go on Auron's initiative

        *GM:*  Lerissa's Up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF   -HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            16/12/14    06      None
Abraxis            12/12/10    02      None
Auron              16/13/13    04      -2 DEX
Eurypterid         14/10/14    00      None
Leaf               14/11/13    00      None

*-2 to attack rolls due to the motion of the ship
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2011)

*Lerissa*

OOC - Is there any part of the deck that is higher than another?  Maybe a portion that this critter would not be able to climb up on?  Or maybe the rear of the ship is elevated?

If not, that's fine.  Was just thinking of something it that is the case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2011)

The deck is canted (though the angle changes with each surge of the surf), but the Eurypterid is making its way easily - its six legs are clawed and grip the deck well.

OOC: Nice thought, though!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2011)

*Lerissa*

As Lerissa tries to steady her attack the ship begins to roll the other way and causes her swing to go wide.

attack roll (1d20+3=9)

OOC - Mike,

I don't think you have Lerissa's AC right in your combat block.  I think Obsidian portal is correct though.  I also have her down 5 HP (See OP), but I could have missed one here or there.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2011)

Abraxis strikes at the creature from the second rank, slashing at one of the beast's many limbs.


*Glaive vrs Eurypterid: +3 Attack, 1d10+2 damage, 10' reach

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	




		Code:
	

   HP: 16/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 16  AC(FF): 16 ([i]Mage Armor[/i]) Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1         
Ref:             03     0     +2    +1   
Will:            03     2     +1         

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                   +3       1d10+2         20/x3     
Gauntlet, spiked         +2       1d04+1         20/x2     
Warhammer                +2       1d08+1(2)      20/x3     
Heavenly Fire            +3 [RT]  1d04+1         20/x3     Ranged Touch, 30' range, 3/4 daily

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level (At will, DC12)
    * 1st Level (2/4 Daily, DC13)

[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike,
> 
> I don't think you have Lerissa's AC right in your combat block.  I think Obsidian portal is correct though.  I also have her down 5 HP (See OP), but I could have missed one here or there.




You are correct on the AC - I just used what I had from the beach fight, but that had been adjusted down for the circumstances there. It's fixed now. I think my HP are correct as I also used that stat block - I didn't miss some healing as well, did I? [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> You are correct on the AC - I just used what I had from the beach fight, but that had been adjusted down for the circumstances there. It's fixed now. I think my HP are correct as I also used that stat block - I didn't miss some healing as well, did I? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC Mike]
No healing took place... though she does have accelerated healing but i assume this is like the regular overnight healing just get two points back rather than 1.  Is that correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC Mike]
> No healing took place... though she does have accelerated healing but i assume this is like the regular overnight healing just get two points back rather than 1.  Is that correct?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC MikeL]That's correct - she'll heal twice her level in HP with 8 hours sleep. For a full 24 hours of complete bed rest she'll heal 4 times her level.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] Just need actions for Auron and Gennisheyo and I can move forward.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 13, 2011)

Auron attempts to crack open the monstrous scorpion's armored carapace, but the unfamiliar creature, the lingering effect of the crash, and the crashing of the waves combine and the barbarian's attack is off.

The eidolon moves quickly forward, claw slashing out as it attempts to find a chink in the armor.

[sblock=oooc]
Is there enough room for Auron and Gennisheyo to get into melee? 

If so:
Gennisheyo attacks, and so does Auron (using full power attack) - hammer; dmg; claw; dmg (1d20+3=13, 2d6+7=9, 1d20+3=19, 1d6+3=5). 

If not: Auron would throw a light hammer (same roll, except AC 14) - dmg (1d6+3=5)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 14/18     AC: 17   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +04    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+04
  Per: +06                       HERO Points: 01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 18

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Earth Smasher           +3        2d6+4         20/x3     
Javelin                 +3        1d6+3         20/x2     
Dagger                  +4        1d4+3      19-20/x2
Light Hammer            +3        1d6+3         20/x2

Spells:
    Cantrips(4 known)                     First Level (2, 1/day)
    * Message                             * Rejuvenate Eidolon (lesser)
    * Detect Magic                        * Grease
    * Light                               
    * Mending                             
                                          
Summon Monster I - 4/5
Rage - 2/6 rounds

Eidolon (Bipedal)
   HP: 14/14     AC: 15   AC(T): 11   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +01    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+01    ST(W):+02
  Per: +00                        

  BAB: 01       CMB: 04     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Claws (2)               +3        1d6+3          20/x2

Evolutions:
Improved Damage (Claw) - 1 point
Climb - 1 point
Improved Natural Armor - 1 point

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2      1               1     
Perception              1      1               0     
Survival                1      1               1     
Climb                   12     1               3      +8 (climb speed) 

Feat:
Toughness
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2011)

Lerissa moves to attack the monstrosity as it leaves off its clawing and turns toward you. Her attack misses, but without missing a beat Abraxis reaches in with his long handled weapon and slashes through a leg joint. A loud 'CRACK' sounds in the chamber as Auron's thrown hammer smashes into the carapace, and his odd companion exploits the chink in the armor with rending claws.

And almost before it knew it was in danger, the life leaves the odd creatures body and it collapses to the deck. The only noises apparent to you now are the crashing of the waves and the pounding and creaking of the distressed ship.

[sblock=OOC]Fight's over - that was quick!

Ryan, I think you've got your attack bonuses wrong on your OP page - it doesn't look like you've put your +1 BAB in. And it looks like the ones in your stat block are calculated from the ones on the OP page after the -2 DEX, so they should be adjusted as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

"Well done, friends," says Abraxis, wiping some of the creature's ichor off of his blade and onto the deck. "Now we should make a search of the place, and quickly. I'd say we start with that jammed door..."


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 15, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa sheaths her weapon, disgusted with herself for not landing her blow.

Without responding to Abraxis' words, Lerissa moves to the jammed door to help open it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2011)

Due to the warping of the ship the door is stubborn, but eventually yields to the combined efforts of the Aasimar and Tiefling.

As you finally wrench it open, a body washes out on the foot or so of water sloshing around on the deck. It is (or was) Alton Devers, the _Jenivere's_ first mate. He's been through the ringer - a quick examination of the body reveals bruises and scrapes as well as several puncture wounds, _some_ of which are enflamed and an angry red color.

[sblock=OOC (My SOP, and Check Results)]In order to move things along my plan is to go ahead and assume that experienced Pathfinders such as yourselves will typically investigate obvious things (like the dead bodies of first mates ) for clues as to what's going on. I'll go ahead and make the rolls and post the information you're able to glean from them. If you're interested you can usually find the rolls on IC, under the campaign name 'PoPP: Souls for Smuggler's Shiv' (or whatever installment we're in as we move on through the AP). No guarantees they'll be clearly labeled other than the campaign name, though, as I'm sometimes not very methodical - the following rolls, for instance, were made first for Abraxis (named Pathfinders), then the other three are all grouped under one roll (also named Pathfinders) and your bonuses aren't included in any of them. But I did factor your bonuses into the totals when handing out information.

In the case of traps and such, unless you specify that you are looking for them I'll use your 'passive' perception scores (taking 10).
[sblock=Abraxis]You can determine nothing else about the body.[/sblock]
[sblock=Auron]You can determine nothing else about the body.[/sblock]
[sblock=Leaf]The inflamed wounds are much like those inflicted on the party by the attack on the beach, only much more severe - likely they were made by the creature you just killed or one of similar size. The other wounds look like they were made by a stiletto, rapier, or other slender piercing weapon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lerissa]The inflamed wounds are much like those inflicted on the party by the attack on the beach, only much more severe - likely they were made by the creature you just killed or one of similar size. The other wounds look like they were made by a stiletto, rapier, or other slender piercing weapon.[/sblock][/sblock]

Among the flotsam and jetsam in the room you also find some intact equipment that might prove useful for survival on the island:


1 block & tackle
3 large canvas sheets
2 fishing nets
1 grappling hook
2 bullseye lanterns
12 flasks of lantern oil
150' of hempen rope
5 shovels


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2011)

*Lerissa*

No stranger to dead bodies, Lerissa rolls the body over and carefully examines the puncture marks trying to remember if she saw anyone on board that might have had something that could have produces these marks.

She will look around the room further to see if anything else might be suspect.  
perception roll (1d20+6=22)
From what she sees here, she thinks the ship crashed because the capt and first mate may have been killed (OOC -correct me if this does not seem to be the case)

If nothing else draws her attention she will gather up as many of the listed supplies as she can carry and begin heading back.



[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 12/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          


  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (weapon focus)
Secondary               +0        0d0         00-00/x0     
Missile                 +0        0d0         00-00/x0     


Judgments: 0/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Purify Food            * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

Lerissa finds nothing else of use or value in the supply room.

[sblock=OOC]I only present the facts . . . it's up to you how you interpret them .

I will say that you've not seen any sign of the captain's body, nor have you investigated the entire wreck (though there's quite a lot to carry, and you'll likely want to either take it to shore and make a second trip out here or leave it here as you explore further and collect it on your way off the boat).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa eyes the goods she would like to take ashore and looks to Leaf,  "How long do we have before the tide comes in again?  I'd like to explore a little more of the ship before we need to leave, if we have time."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM/Leaf]You judge it's about 45 minutes before the journey back will be swimming rather than walking. 30 to be safe.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2011)

"Let's hurry and investigate the rest of the wreck. We can grab the equipment here and haul it back to shore on our way out."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

"Agreed," Leaf says slinging most of the rope over his shoulder. "It would be best to find the captain's quarters. It might hold the answers we seek."

[sblock=OOC] Will tell everyone what Leaf discovered once we are RPing back on the beach. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "Agreed," Leaf says slinging most of the rope over his shoulder. "It would be best to find the captain's quarters. It might hold the answers we seek."
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Will tell everyone what Leaf discovered once we are RPing back on the beach. [/sblock]




"Lead on."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 19, 2011)

"Maybe Gennisheyo can start carrying the gear back while we finish exploring?" the barbarian suggests


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 19, 2011)

*Lerissa*



renau1g said:


> "Maybe Gennisheyo can start carrying the gear back while we finish exploring?" the barbarian suggests




"Now that is an excellent idea!  That will give us the maximum amount of time here."  With that, Lerissa begins moving to another area of the ship that might give them some clues.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

"Humans," Leaf mumbles to himself. He then starts to load himself down on purpose as the others look on. 

"I will not make anyone do more than I am willing to do." he states looking pointedly at Auron. "Will you make slaves of us all before this is all done?" he asks an edge of anger in his voice, his trident gripped in one hand the other holding one of the lanterns.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, but I have been thinking up something for the above post from renau1g (and take no offense plz, I hope to play through this and have Leaf and Auron the best of friends at the end). Three sheets writin but I should save all of that to come out as we progress, but I can say a lot of his background is done. Leaf will load himself down and have a -6 ACP till we get back to the beach, just to make a point. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

Leaf's easy familiarity with shipboard life suggests to him that the most likely place to find some idea about what's happened would be the captains cabin. He quickly leads you to the upper deck and back to the stern. The cabin is a wreck - a jagged hole in the side has allowed most of its contents to wash out to sea. However, his desk was too large to fit through the hole. A quick search through the drawers of the overturned desk reveals a set of keys (likely to Jask Derindi's manacles), a set of sea charts and maps, and the Captain's Log. The largest drawer is still locked tight.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Leaf's easy familiarity with shipboard life suggests to him that the most likely place to find some idea about what's happened would be the captains cabin. He quickly leads you to the upper deck and back to the stern. The cabin is a wreck - a jagged hole in the side has allowed most of its contents to wash out to sea. However, his desk was too large to fit through the hole. A quick search through the drawers of the overturned desk reveals a set of keys (likely to Jask Derindi's manacles), a set of sea charts and maps, and the Captain's Log. The largest drawer is still locked tight.




Lerissa grabs the keys, charts and maps (providing she can carry them all) and will look to Leaf, "Do you think you can smash this desk?  I don't think the captain will much mind now."


OOC - I'm assuming there is still no sign of the captain?  Did he dine with us during that last meal?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I'm assuming there is still no sign of the captain?  Did he dine with us during that last meal?




OOC: Correct, no sign of him. He was not with you at the last meal. (You didn't specify you were grabbing his log, but I'm assuming you're taking that as well).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Correct, no sign of him. He was not with you at the last meal. (You didn't specify you were grabbing his log, but I'm assuming you're taking that as well).




OOC - Yep, forgot to mention that.  As long as she feels she can carry it all.  A bag has probably washed out the hole as well, but if there is one nearby, it should prove helpful.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC: Yeah, she can easily carry all of it. The papers are folded neatly and wrapped in a soft leather case. The Captains Log is the size of a traveling spellbook.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2011)

"Smashing the desk may ruin the contents of the locked drawer," notes Abraxis. "Do you perhaps have the ability to pick the lock instead?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

"I wish Mustapha were here," Leaf says eyeing Auron with a sidelong glance. "He would possible have something that could burn away the lock or the cover to the drawer." 

He looks out at the rising tide. "Best we decide to either risk it or leave it, we haven't much time."

[sblock=OOC] That is assuming we took a little time to search and figuring in a 20' speed.  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Before doing anything else, Lerissa will take a look at the lock on the desk drawer and see if she might be able to open it without other assistance.  (She has been known to pick a lock or two).

disable device check (1d20+6=16)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

Lerissa's apparently feeling somewhat audacious today. She deftly slips the oversized dagger from its sheath at Leaf's hip and goes to work on the lock; alas, her efforts fall somewhat short and the stubborn contraption doesn't yield to her efforts.

[sblock=Lock]Disable DC 25, Break DC 23. It's entirely possible you could break the lock without damaging the drawer or it's contents. Trying to smash through the drawer will possibly damage whatever is inside - depending on what it is and how fragile.[/sblock]

[sblock=MikeL]Took a liberty with Lerissa - hope you don't mind. She doesn't really have anything in her equipment list with which to try and pick the lock.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa's apparently feeling somewhat audacious today. She deftly slips the oversized dagger from its sheath at Leaf's hip and goes to work on the lock; alas, her efforts fall somewhat short and the stubborn contraption doesn't yield to her efforts.
> 
> [sblock=Lock]Disable DC 25, Break DC 23. It's entirely possible you could break the lock without damaging the drawer or it's contents. Trying to smash through the drawer will possibly damage whatever is inside - depending on what it is and how fragile.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=MikeL]Took a liberty with Lerissa - hope you don't mind. She doesn't really have anything in her equipment list with which to try and pick the lock.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Of course I don't mind.  Nice humor in this case.[/sblock]

As Lerissa works at the lock, she has a difficult time hiding her frustration and those close to her swear they hear her say something to the effect "Freaking lock...humans are so much easier to manipulate."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2011)

Abraxis frowns, and turns to the goliath. "Well Leaf, I guess we try your mighty fist to break the door open."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

"Yes I could try breaking it open," Leaf says drawing his short sword sized dagger. Taking the blade he works it around the front of the drawer. He tries various areas to get the blade wedged in. Once he finds a good purchase for the thick cold steel he pulls hard and then moves the blade to a new spot to pull again.

After a minute... OOC: I have no idea, lol

[sblock=OOC] So roll ten damage rolls for breaking the face of the drawer off? 
DMG = 1d6+3 Leaf just looks big and strong at 7'-2" really he is not overly strong. (STR 14)[/sblock]

__________________

 Leaf


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

Lerissa stands aside and hands Leaf his dagger back (OOC: See previous post by me - Lerissa took the dagger from him for use picking the lock). The big man goes to work on the drawer . . . after about 10 minutes of prying and pulling he's able to pop the front off of the drawer and expose the contents:


A bottle of fine Brandy
A "Ship in a Bottle" model of the Jenivere
A long leather satchel containing 12 potion bottles (all full)
A leather pouch containing 350 GP

Another quick look around the room reveals a sturdy footlocker, inside which is a suit of leather armor, a masterwork dagger, two potion bottles, a holy symbol of Nethys and a spell component pouch. (OOC: This is Jask Derindi's confiscated gear - I forgot to put in that he asked you to be on the lookout for it).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa stands aside and hands Leaf his dagger back OOC: See previous post by me - Lerissa took the dagger from him for use picking the lock). The big man goes to work on the drawer . . . after about 10 minutes of prying and pulling he's able to pop the front off of the drawer and expose the contents:
> 
> 
> A bottle of fine Brandy
> ...




Lerissa's eyes get big when she she sees all the stuff.

OOC - Im sure we have more places to explore here but I'd hate to have to come back. 

IC - "What do you guys think?  Wanna gather it up now so we don't have to come back here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2011)

By the time you've made your way to this area, worked on the drawer and gone through the footlocker, the tide's come in to the point that delaying any longer will make for a _very_ interesting trip back to shore . . .

[sblock=OOC]Added an additional item to the list of swag from the desk, as well - missed it when I was transferring from the module to the post.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

OOC: remember it is a large weapon, I picture it like Rambo's knife. 

"No we should go," Leaf says resigned. "At least I should start over. I would like to take a swim but not with all this." He says indicating the coils of rope and the other items he carries or wears.

"I can carry on last thing," he says grabbing the footlocker. "I will see you on the beach." 

OOC: I assume Leaf is traveling at max weight allowance, still 20'.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

OOC: Assuming you all head back to the beach . . .

You make your way back over the treacherous rocks - even worse now with the water lapping around your calves in many places - and to the beach. Leaf deposits his great load wearily and sits down to rest for a moment. The other castaways make their way over to you, their movements still somewhat deliberate but gaining purpose as they see that you're somewhat better equipped to survive your stay on the isle.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 26, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa makes her way slowly along the rocky path, watching her footing as she goes.  She drops her "loot" when she reaches the beach, but immediately picks up the captain's log and flips through to the last entry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Lerissa]The final entry in the Captain's Log is somewhat disturbing. In it the Captain writes about changing course and steering for Smuggler's Shiv at Ieana's request. He hopes that the two of them can make a home there on the island, but notes also that the crew are growing more agitated at the _Jenivere's_ new course, and that something "may have to be done about them" if their suspicions grow any worse.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

It takes Leaf a few moments to catch his breathe and as he does he unloads all the gear he gathered into a pile. Seeing the other castaways he calls to Jask.

"I believe we found your belongings, Master Jask." he calls out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

Jask perks up somewhat at this, though he still appears somewhat 'disconnected.' "And the keys?" he asks, holding up manacled hands.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

"Umm...."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2011)

Abraxis looks up from where he had dropped his share of the gear carried back from the shipwreck. "I didn't see any keys. I do have the ability to conjure a slick, magical grease...perhaps that would aid you in slipping off those manacles?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 27, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Thinking we should have spoke of this before coming back, Lerissa holds up the keys to the shackles.

"I think we need a little more information from you before we go releasing you though.  I am inclined to free you because we are going to need everyone's help here to make figure a way off this island but it would be nice to know you are not going to have us for dinner of something."  Lerissa says half-jokingly,


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2011)

As Lerissa voices her concern, Abraxis gazes intently at the shackled man, calling upon his divine blessings to "see" the man's aura.



*OOC: Detect Evil.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

Jask looks longingly at the keys dangled before him, his middle-aged face taking on an expression of hope. "What information would you like? I am a priest of Nethys, once employed by the government of Sargava. I uncovered evidence of corruption, but before I could bring it to light I was framed for those same crimes. I am accused of nothing resembling the eating of human flesh."

[sblock=Abraxis]Jask is not evil, nor are any of the other passengers cast ashore with you.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

"What of goliath?" Leaf asks solemnly. He should have thought this through more, but his willingness to help over-rode is caution once more.

_{{Like it did the day Hek-ath died.__}}_

Shaking off the thought before it can reform and play before his eyes once more he asks Lerissa, "What would we do with him, should no one believe him?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2011)

A slight smile touches the man's lips, the first sign Leaf has seen that he may be shaking off his shock. "Nor Goliath . . . though there's enough meat on you to feed an entire host." His tone remains mostly flat, but there is just enough inflection to convey the feeble attempt at humor.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 28, 2011)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> "What of goliath?" Leaf asks solemnly. He should have thought this through more, but his willingness to help over-rode is caution once more.
> 
> _{{Like it did the day Hek-ath died.__}}_
> 
> Shaking off the thought before it can reform and play before his eyes once more he asks Lerissa, "What would we do with him, should no one believe him?"




To Leaf's question, "I do do believe him and would have released him if it were up to me only but there are others here whom this decision affects.  My feeling is we are going to need everyone's talents here to make it back and he will need to be freed to utilize those talents."

To Jask, "Do you have any questions of us?  We still need to sort through all the materials we brought back to have a hint as to what happened but from first glance it seems the captain betrayed us all."  Looking to the group, "Does anyone have any information relating to the captain that might be helpful?"

When Jask responds Lerissa will try and determine motive.

sense motive check (1d20+8=13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

The other castaways look somewhat puzzled at Lerissa's question, but finally begin pulling themselves from their shock enough to shake their heads in denial of having any such knowledge. Aerys and Sasha look somewhat angry, though reasons for anger abound here so no conclusions about them can really be drawn from this.

[sblock=OOC]I need a Diplomacy Check for Lerissa, w/ an Aid Another (Diplomacy) check from Leaf, please.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC: Aiding...

__________________

Leaf
__________________


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC: Diplomacy Check (1d20+2=12) for Lerissa, including Leaf's Aid Another.

[sblock=OOC (All)]Metagame alert! This is going to be a little difficult for me to carry off without you knowing a little bit about how it's supposed to work. Since I know I can trust you to play your characters this becomes easy to fix - I'll just tell you what's up!

The other castaways are a varied collection of individuals, not a finely honed team of Pathfinders like yourselves. They'll fall quickly into bickering amongst themselves if left to their own devices. They can be helpful to you in the day to day struggle for survival - each of them can function in a couple of ways (hunting for food, entertaining to keep morale up, keeping things sanitary to help ward off the various diseases you'll be prone to catch, etc.) to smooth the path. But they'll take some wooing. They each start off with an attitude of 'Unfriendly,' meaning they won't really do much to help. The further you shift their attitude the more helpful they'll be. Their attitude can also be lowered one place (to Hostile), usually meaning that they'll run off on their own at the least.

Those of you familiar with this portion of the rules will recall that the most you can shift an NPCs attitude via diplomacy/intimidation is 2 places (making these NPCs first Indifferent, then Friendly). Each of them has a little something connected with the story that - if you can figure out what it is and accomplish it - will move them that extra step to max out their attitude at Helpful.

Lesson ends. [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 30, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa moves to the bound man and begins to remove his shackles.  Quietly so that only he may hear, she says, "You have done nothing to me or any of us here so I see no need to have you further restrained.  I also understand you have many talents that might be helpful here to us so I hope you decide to take a leadership role with the others.  They definitely need some and we could certainly use the help."

As she finishes her whisper, the last lock is removed and he is now a free man.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2011)

Content that the man is not evil, and thinking that anyone bound by shackles is more a liability to the group than a threat, Abraxis remains quiet as his companion unlocks the man's shackles.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

A tiny tear wells at the corner of Jask's eye as he feels the shackles fall from his wrists. He takes a moment to gather himself before speaking. "I thank you, my friend. My skills are meager enough, but I am a fair hunter for small game, or I could tend to the general health of the group."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2011)

"We are all going to have to contribute if we seek to survive and find a way off of this island," says Abraxis. "We need to find shelter, and identify what sorts of threats we may encounter here. We should also find food and fresh water." The aasimar kicks the body of one of the dead crab-like creatures. "Perhaps these beast are edible, if well cooked."

*OOC: What time of day is it? And whereabouts on the Smuggler's Shiv map are we?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]It's late morning, maybe noon. A quick reckoning tells you that the coast here runs E-W, and that the sea is to your North. (Pay no attention to the scale bar on the OP map - Paizo got it wrong in their map pack and I haven't gotten around to replacing it. The actual scale bar is a little shorter than that one and reads 2 miles. So the Shiv is almost seven times the size it would be with the scale bar on the current map. To get more information you'll need to take a look at the papers you got from the _Jenivere_.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "We are all going to have to contribute if we seek to survive and find a way off of this island," says Abraxis. "We need to find shelter, and identify what sorts of threats we may encounter here. We should also find food and fresh water." The aasimar kicks the body of one of the dead crab-like creatures. "Perhaps these beast are edible, if well cooked."
> 
> *OOC: What time of day is it? And whereabouts on the Smuggler's Shiv map are we?*




"Abraxis is right, first things first.  Freshwater is probably our greatest need, we wont last long without it.  I think we should find a shady spot and look through some of these papers we retrieved from the ship and see if they have any clues about this island before we go scouting."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

"Maybe we should scout out a suitable base camp. While we look for water and food." Leaf says after finishing piling up all the equipment he carried over.

"I wish we would have found a map or two and at the least know where we are and how close civilization is."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2011)

"There doesn't happen to be a map of this island in the captain's papers, does there?" asks Abraxis, looking at Lerissa. "Probably a long shot, but if we can get an idea of the terrain, it would be a boon."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2011)

*Lerissa*

At the prompt, Lerissa will open the map container and present the maps to the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

You take out the map and pore over it, eagerly comparing the map to the details of the coastline you're able to see from here. Jask comes into the circle and looks on, and the others are beginning to look a little interested.

It appears that you're on the north coast of the island, tucked into the largish cove at the northernmost point.

Smuggler's Shiv


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Here?? (see map "X" marks the spot) and does this mean we have in addition to the other gear an:

Area Map: 50gp/2lb - A geographically relevant map that grants a user a +1 circumstance bonus on Survival checks made to navigate in the wilderness. It also can be used to grant the same bonus on Knowledge(dungeoneering) checks made to navigate underground. (AA pg.5)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 4, 2011)

OOC: Was trying to encourage folks to use the wiki   Yes, this map will grant you the bonus to navigate the wilderness. Of course since there are no underground details . . . um . . . detailed, it won't be helpful to you unless you find a network of tunnels that would take you from one area of the island to another.

Also, the scale bar on the map is incorrect. Rather than 2000 feet it should be a little over 2 miles.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2011)

*Lerissa*

"There seems to be several streams that go through the island.  I'd like to explorer them to see if any are freshwater, though I'm a little concerned because they all seem to have access to the sea.  The nearest seems to be less than 2 miles SE of us.  Shall we all go?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2011)

Abraxis nods. "I agree. We should gather the gear and head south to the stream. Once we have fresh water, we can work on finding food and shelter."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Leaf just grunts as he will once again have to "gear up". After he loads as much as he can carry he just nods. "Ready," he says.

[sblock=OOC] Don't know if we need a marching order but those loaded down should be in the middle I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2011)

Leaf shoulders the bulk of the gear found on the _Jenivere_, Abraxis rounds up the other castaways, and Lerissa and Auron consult the map found in the Captain's papers. Once you've established a basic direction, the group sets out wearily in search of the nearest marked river and, hopefully, a sheltered place to establish a base camp. The afternoon sun beats down mercilessly on the canopy, quickly heating the muggy air underneath to near unbearable temperatures. The terrain is very rugged, limiting your progress to about a mile every two hours and making it difficult to keep your bearings. To top it all off, biting flies and gnats are making a merry feast of your blood.

About mid-afternoon, a torrential rain begins thundering down, bringing the heat down to a more bearable level but making it quite difficult to see and hear.

The other castaways are quickly broken down by the heat, slowing your progress even further - only Gelik and Sasha are able to press on even at your crawling pace.

[sblock=OOC (All)]I'll need you each to make a Fortitude Save (everyone except Abraxis will be at -4) to resist becoming fatigued from traveling in the heat.

It will take you about 5 hours to find the river, putting you there early evening. I'll need Survival checks once you're there to locate a suitable site for a base camp and to get it set up. (One check for each of you will serve for both finding the site and setting up the camp - let me know which one of you is actually making the check; the others' Survival rolls will be 'Aid Anothers.'[/sblock]

[sblock=Leaf]As you trudge through the heat and the subsequent rain, your mind falls into the endless routing of placing one foot in front of the other. Outside distractions are tuned out, and you recall a bit of sailor's lore about the island that the map indicates you've landed on:

Smuggler’s Shiv is a notorious island north of Eleder. It’s not shown on most  maps, but is rightfully feared by those who ply the waters of Desperation Bay. The island is named not only for the knife-like shape of its coastline, but for its uncanny habit of wrecking ships that draw too near—mostly smugglers eager to avoid detection by Sargava’s navy.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

As they walk Leaf seems unaffected by the heat of the jungle like island. Perhaps it's because he is ignoring it to work something out in his head. The bugs truly pain him like everyone else, but when they are washed away by the rain he again can concentrate on the glimpse off the map he saw and the name listed for the island. 

Hours go by and the group starts looking more for a good place to set a base came and are concerned less for moving much further. While looking Leaf suddenly cries out. *"Aha! I remember!"* he says aloud to anyone who will listen.

"Smuggler's Shiv it is in Desperation Bay," Leaf says and catching a few perplexed looks he adds. "Desperation Bay is were Eleder makes it's port o' call. We were bound for Eleder and if we can find a way off this island we can still complete are mission." Leaf says a small smile on his face as he realizes the fact that the group is not in as dire straits as they could be.

[sblock=OOC]I say who every has the highest total roll the Survival the rest aid. And in case of a tie use higher stat.[/sblock]

__________________

Leaf
__________________


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2011)

Abraxis marches along quietly, keenly feeling the effects of the heat and oppressive mugginess in the air. And his knowledge of the jungle wasn't enough to help his companions, either. So the aasimar struggles along, quietly enduring the trials of their hike.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Leaf shoulders the bulk of the gear found on the _Jenivere_, Abraxis rounds up the other castaways, and Lerissa and Auron consult the map found in the Captain's papers. Once you've established a basic direction, the group sets out wearily in search of the nearest marked river and, hopefully, a sheltered place to establish a base camp. The afternoon sun beats down mercilessly on the canopy, quickly heating the muggy air underneath to near unbearable temperatures. The terrain is very rugged, limiting your progress to about a mile every two hours and making it difficult to keep your bearings. To top it all off, biting flies and gnats are making a merry feast of your blood.
> 
> About mid-afternoon, a torrential rain begins thundering down, bringing the heat down to a more bearable level but making it quite difficult to see and hear.
> 
> ...





Displaying surprising sympathy, Lerissa calls for a break when those of the group that are having a tough time keeping up begin to falter. She takes some mud and smears it on exposed skin of those that are not able to go on any further. If they need further rest, she will offer to stay while the others move on to the river (if the others want to press on).  As she smears the mud onto their skin she says, "I know this is hard and not what any of us envisioned when we boarded but we will need all of your talents if we are to get through this.  This mud should help keep the biting bugs off our skin and once we make it to the river, we can take a nice freshwater bath.  I don't think we have much further to go."

[sblock=Mike]Lerissa is working hard to keep the other's spirits up and hopefully have them begin to trust us.  She should be pretty good at faking such things as this is what she does.   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

OOC: Just need the checks for Auron and I'll be ready to roll.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2011)

*Is [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] still with us? It doesn't look like he has posted here for several weeks.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2011)

OOC: He is. I just PM'd him this morning - somehow this thread slipped off his subscription list. He's probably catching up on the reading before making a post.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2011)

Auron has not said a word in some time, his stare blank as he follows the others orders and suggestions with little comment other than a grunt in the affirmative, or nod of acknowledgment.  The large man bears his share of the gear, and moves with the others. Whatever is affecting the man also seems to be protecting him from the heat and other hazards of the jungle. Sweat pours down. even into his unblinking eyes, but Auron marches on without showing and signs of distress. 

At the sight of the river ahead Auron stops abruptly, he shakes his head and the large man blinks quickly a few times. He looks at his allies "Uh...sorry about that. I was attempting to contact the spirits to see if there was any friendly locals, but I was stuck for longer in their world than I would have liked. This place is a dangerous place. Ok, so have any of you spent time out in the wilds? If not, follow my lead. My people spend much time on the hunt and I'll see what I can do to help find the best location" Auron says.

[sblock=ooc]
fort. survival (1d20+4-4=15, 1d20+6=18) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

"Yes, I'm sure you are a great hunter," Leaf mumbles where no one can really hear. "But my people are prey no longer, slaver."

As Auron speaks everyone will notice Leaf grumbling and the dark looks he gives the barbarian.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

Weary and footsore, you finally make it to the river marked on your map. Following Auron's very capable lead you manage to hack out a clearing and establish a base camp in fairly short order, finishing just before full dark.

[sblock=OOC (All)]If you would be so kind as to set an SOP for night activities (watches, precautions, etc)? Note that at this point Jask is the only NPC you've brought around to the point he's willing to help.

(Mike, I've noted Lerissa's efforts to help the others and they'll be taken into account when you (or anyone else in the party) makes individual attempts to bring them 'into the fold.')[/sblock]

[sblock=Lerissa]As you struggle to establish a solid base camp before you sleep, Jask finds a moment to approach you and speaks quietly.

"I could use your help with something . . . your's and your friends'. One of the men who framed me, my superior in the Sargavan government, had a contact named Avret Kinkarian. Kinkarian's ship, the _Brine Demon_, is supposed to have wrecked here on Smuggler's Shiv. I think it is fate that brought me to these shores; I know it's not likely, but while we're here I would love to try to find and explore the wreckage of the _Demon_; Kinkarian may well have had proof of my innocence on board!"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

*GM:*  There'll be quite a bit of stuff popping up throughout this AP that will be worth keeping track of. Some of it will only be relevant short term, but some will have consequences through the entire story-arc. I've set up notes pages for each of your characters on the OP Wiki; you'll find the links for them in the side bar under the links to your individual character sheets.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Abraxis, despite being fatigued, sore and dirty, helps the others establish the camp site, remaining mostly silent throughout the process. With a sigh and a nod that set-up is finished, he walks down to river's edge. Stripping off his clothes, he enters the river to bathe, keeping an eye peeled for any possible dangers in the water or along the shore. The darkness didn't bother him; his celestial eyes could see well enough. Abraxis takes the time to wash his clothes as well, as best he can in the river's waters. It is all too apparent that the aasimar does not really like to be dirty.

Finishing his ablutions, the aasimar dons just enough wet clothing to be modest, hanging the rest to dry. He smiles at his companions and brushes his wet hair out of his eyes. "So, what's for dinner?"



*OOC: With only 4 PCs, we'll have to do a 1-person watch. If we do 2-hours each, it ensures everyone gets 6 hours rest. Or we can go with closer to 3-hour shifts to ensure everyone gets 8 hours rest. Also, we should have an NPC stand watch with each of us, just for an extra set of eyes.*


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> Abraxis, despite being fatigued, sore and dirty, helps the others establish the camp site, remaining mostly silent throughout the process. With a sigh and a nod that set-up is finished, he walks down to river's edge. Stripping off his clothes, he enters the river to bathe, keeping an eye peeled for any possible dangers in the water or along the shore. The darkness didn't bother him; his celestial eyes could see well enough. Abraxis takes the time to wash his clothes as well, as best he can in the river's waters. It is all too apparent that the aasimar does not really like to be dirty.
> 
> Finishing his ablutions, the aasimar dons just enough wet clothing to be modest, hanging the rest to dry. He smiles at his companions and brushes his wet hair out of his eyes. "So, what's for dinner?"
> 
> ...






Mowgli said:


> Weary and footsore, you finally make it to the river marked on your map. Following Auron's very capable lead you manage to hack out a clearing and establish a base camp in fairly short order, finishing just before full dark.
> 
> [sblock=OOC (All)]If you would be so kind as to set an SOP for night activities (watches, precautions, etc)? Note that at this point Jask is the only NPC you've brought around to the point he's willing to help.
> 
> ...




When the group reaches the river, Lerissa will be the first to test the water to see if it is indeed fresh before they begin to setup camp.

Providing the water is good to the lips, Lerissa will pull her own weight with what needs to be done to spend the night (gathering brush for a fire) and as she does, she will approach Ishirou.  "You've been pretty quiet during our trek.  You seem like a very capable fighter and I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to stand watch with me tonight?"

When Jask approches Lerissa, she will speak freely hoping to ease his mind,  "As I see it, you are now a free man and will be able to start over anywhere you desire.  I understand though if you desire to go back to your homeland and not have this hanging over you.  You are certainly free to search about the island for the Brine Demon.  If you or we come across it we will most certainly help you explore it."  With a chuckle and easy smile not seen often on her face, "It's not like time is pressing us."  For those eavesdropping, it almost seems Lerissa is enjoying being stranded.

After Abraxis has exited the stream and again assuming the water is fresh, Lerissa will take her turn bathing.  She fully removes her clothes and though the night is dark, she feels the men's (and maybe some of the female's) eyes on her as the moonlight glistens off the water clinging to her curves.  She smiles a little to herself at the thought of how easily men are distracted.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC: Bump*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Providing the water is good to the lips, Lerissa will pull her own weight with what needs to be done to spend the night (gathering brush for a fire) and as she does, she will approach Ishirou.  "You've been pretty quiet during our trek.  You seem like a very capable fighter and I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to stand watch with me tonight?"




The water is indeed fresh, though only time will tell whether or not it's hosting any parasites (unless you _Purify_ it first).

Ishirou sighs wearily as Lerissa makes her request. "I suppose I should do something to 'carry my weight.' Though I'm exhausted, so I make no guarantees I'll be of use to you."



mleibrock said:


> When Jask approches Lerissa, she will speak freely hoping to ease his mind,  "As I see it, you are now a free man and will be able to start over anywhere you desire.  I understand though if you desire to go back to your homeland and not have this hanging over you.  You are certainly free to search about the island for the Brine Demon.  If you or we come across it we will most certainly help you explore it."  With a chuckle and easy smile not seen often on her face, "It's not like time is pressing us."  For those eavesdropping, it almost seems Lerissa is enjoying being stranded.




"I thank you. Though I'm free in your eyes, the magistrates of Sargava will likely not see it that way once we reach Eleder."

Camp is established in short order, and a (rather bland) meal made from the rations scavenged from the wreck. As you cook it becomes apparent that the rations won't last long among the nine of you.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2011)

At the man's words, "I would worry more about getting off this island rather than the laws of men." Auron says simply.

As the rations are cooked, a frown crosses Auron's face. He is quiet for a moment before speaking. "We don't have enough food to keep us all fed for long. If this was my homeland I could likely provide for us all, but in this unfamiliar place, it may be more difficult to hunt. Gennisheyo and I will do what we can, but has anyone else spent any time outdoors hunting game?" the man says, eyes dancing across the group.

[sblock=ooc]
Did we establish watch order BTW? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

Abraxis shakes his head. "Unfortunately, I'm not much of a hunter. But perhaps if we follow this stream in the morning to where it empties into the sea, we may find food. Perhaps we can snare some fish with Leaf's net? Or find some crabs and such on the beach that may be edible."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

"I will happily go fishing in the morning, while he _hunts_." Leaf says poking the logs of the fire with a stick. "Maybe we should stay here a day or two and see about smoking some fish before we travel on. It is strange that there is no... presence here on this island. I saw no mention of village, town or fort."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

"The island is large, and we've seen little of it. We could certainly stay here and rest for a couple of days. But it seems to me if there is a way to escape this place, we will find it along the coast."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 16, 2011)

I will admit that I have spent little time near any coasts, my people's lands were not on any waters. This was my first time aboard a boat, it seems the spirits had other plans for me, or us." Auron says.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The water is indeed fresh, though only time will tell whether or not it's hosting any parasites (unless you _Purify_ it first).
> 
> Lerissa does not have purify water, she has create water.  She will create water for herself to drink and watch the others for any signs that the stream is not good.
> 
> ...





When the others begin speaking of hunting, Lerissa speaks up, "I've never had the occasion to hunt prey but would not be opposed to giving it a try." As far as the way off the island, "I think we should not make any big assumptions of how we are going to get off this blasted island yet.  The shore is obviously the most logical but if we encounter any magic, all logic is out the window."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

Abraxis nods. "Of course. With magic, anything is possible. My thought was if there happens to be a salvageable vessel, it would be along the coast. Also, I'm not sure if any shipping traffic passes close to this island, but if so we could possibly try to signal a ship."


*How about some music?

"So this is the tale of the castways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb."*


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2011)

*How about some music?

"So this is the tale of the castways, 
They're here for a long, long time, 
They'll have to make the best of things, 
It's an uphill climb."*[/QUOTE]

Nice...loved that show.  I should post my pic with Bob Denver


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> Abraxis nods. "Of course. With magic, anything is possible. My thought was if there happens to be a salvageable vessel, it would be along the coast. Also, I'm not sure if any shipping traffic passes close to this island, but if so we could possibly try to signal a ship."
> 
> 
> *How about some music?
> ...




"You are right, we might well indeed be able to signal a passing ship.  I however am more of a believer in the God's or some would call it fate.  I feel we are here for a reason and we would be best served if we discover that reason before moving on.  That said, I will do whatever the group thinks is best."

[sblock=OOC]Mike,  This was said more for the NPC's so that they feel more comfortable here>  Lerissa believes no such thing,  she is very much a control freak and believes she should be in control of her own destiny.  So I'm gonna add a bluff roll for the other comment.  Ahhh, a natural one..gotta love how most see right through her.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

"Well thank you Lerissa that was... motivational." Leaf says sounding somewhat confused. "We should turn in and spend tomorrow gathering what supplies we can from the wilds. I have first watch, and since most creatures come out with the setting of the sun I think it best we have more eyes than normal."

Leaf looks over the group of castaways p) and then says, "Jask, Gelix how about taking first watch with me? It normally means you don't have to cook breakfast." the big goliath adds with a smile.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

Abraxis nods. "Well then, wake me when it is time for my watch." With that, he heads to bed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I gotta spread some more XP love around! I'd have given some for both Lerissa and Leaf's posting recently, but I haven't given enough out to other folks to be able to give to you again. Nice RP, anyway![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2011)

Camp established, supper eaten and watches set, you settle in for your first night on 'the Shiv.' The smoke from your campfire is surprisingly effective at warding off the interminable biting, stinging insects . . . you're still bothered, but not nearly to the extent you were during your hike.

Your first night passes without molestation . . . either there are very few denizens of this isle or everything that lives here is still 'sizing you up.'

Everyone wakes in the morning feeling somewhat refreshed and ready to take your next steps . . . whatever they are.

[sblock=OOC (All)]Let's play out your conversations with your watch-companions in the side threads. This will allow all of them to go on simultaneously - which should save us some time and keep everyone involved - without making an indecipherable mess here in the main thread.

In case you've deleted your subscriptions to your side threads (or haven't had your own side thread yet), here are the links:

Abraxis
Auron
Leaf
Lerissa[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Leaf wakes and after his morning prayers to The Wind and The Wave he starts to get ready for his fishing expedition. He pulls out his net and dagger setting them aside and rummages through his backpack till he finds his fishing gear.

"That hook and line are here somewhere," he says one arm in the backpack _fishing_ around. "Ah got them." he says pulling them out. He wraps his kilt around his legs the strange white tear drop coloration showing a little on his right thigh. And pulls his hide vest on just in case.

"I'm ready, but I think someone should come with me as I will be concentrating on the water." Leaf says net in one hand, trident in the other.

[sblock=OOC] So not sure but the plan is to spend a day gathering food and then set out for the coast right? I'm not sure if we want to play through or play it step by step. If we are playing through I will roll my survival check then post what happened. How do we wish to do this?

Also leaving a lot of equipment behind so as to have a light load and armor ACP only.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3          


  BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical   Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2   Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2   Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---   Max Rng. 10', 
                                                         Touch Attack Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3   Rng. 60'   


Spells Available:
* 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Guidance            * Sanctuary
      * Stabilize           * Cause Fear
      * Purify Food&Water   * Obscuring Mist (D)

Abilities:
Channel Energy (1d6): 3/3
Wooden Fist (1d6 +3): 6/6
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Entirely up to you all how much detail you want to put into the day to day survival stuff. My minimum requirement will be a short description of your actions each day, with more detail resulting in a modifier to your rolls.

The side threads can run concurrently with this one if your wish; I don't want those threads to isolate you from each other (like in Silent Tide) - I just didn't want those possibly lengthy conversations to confuse the action here. I was also concerned that if I kept them in one thread it might mean one person - the one on watch - dominating the game for a week while the others watched, then moving to the next person. This way we can take care of all of them at once.

Metagame Alert!: Though it's somewhat unrealistic given their various classes and levels, the NPCs are not intended to fight alongside you - they're plot development tools and support staff who _might_ occasionally throw their into a fight if it's necessary to save your bacon.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 27, 2011)

*Lerissa*

As dawn breaks, Lerissa will begin putting together some rations in the form of a breakfast and get some coffee going (hopefully we have some).

She will lead the breakfast conversation toward the journal.  Found here:

Captain's journal


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

Having woken and washed up in the cool water of the stream, Abraxis is ready for the day's events. He packs his gear in expectation that they wouldn't stay in this exact spot, but that they will continue to move onward in hopes of finding more food and perhaps better shelter. 

After finishing this, he joins Lerissa for breakfast. Picking at the food, he assists her in reading over the Captain's log. "Well if I had to guess, I'd say the Captain and Ieana are on the Shiv, somewhere. Perhaps they were even responsible for pulling us up on the beach after running the ship aground." The aasimar shrugs/ "Though with that said, if they are responsible for the crew's death and our drugging, they will have to answer for their crimes."

After breakfast, Abraxis pulls Leaf aside to have a whispered conversation with the man.

[sblock=For Leaf and DM (Obviously)]
"Leaf, it appears that our companion Aerys may be suffering from sort of sickness. She says that she will be fine, and she doesn't want to talk about it...but I'd be appreciative if you could keep an eye on her? Perhaps you can diagnose her symptoms without letting her know that you suspect anything? If you cannot, then I will work on continuing to gain her confidence."[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=Leaf to Abraxis(&DM)] The big goliath nods once in understanding and sets out to figure a way to give the woman the examination she needs without letting her know.[/sblock]

Leaf reads over parts of the ships log till he comes to the end. The journal's lack of days startles the goliath into speaking where he would normaly had kept quiet.

"So you think they are here and didn't die on the Jenivere? They could be here somewhere, but why?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=Abraxis & Leaf]Noted! [/sblock]

The night passes without event. Jask wakes as Lerissa and Ishirou are finishing their watch. After a stretch and a quick look around, he jumps in to lend a hand with breakfast. Lerissa's watch-mate continues polishing his sword and staring into the jungle. Aerys rises late and slowly, looking wan. After she gets up, she goes to wake Gelik and Sasha, but they remain stubbornly in their bedrolls as Lerissa goes over the Captain's Log with Abraxis, Leaf and Auron.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "So you think they are here and didn't die on the Jenivere? They could be here somewhere, but why?"




"Well, we didn't find their bodies, and they are not with us. And they indicated that they want to make this place their home. Logic would dictate that they escaped the Jenivere, and are here on Smuggler's Shiv, somewhere."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 1, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Abraxis & Leaf]Noted! [/sblock]
> 
> The night passes without event. Jask wakes as Lerissa and Ishirou are finishing their watch. After a stretch and a quick look around, he jumps in to lend a hand with breakfast. Lerissa's watch-mate continues polishing his sword and staring into the jungle. Aerys rises late and slowly, looking wan. After she gets up, she goes to wake Gelik and Sasha, but they remain stubbornly in their bedrolls as Lerissa goes over the Captain's Log with Abraxis, Leaf and Auron.




Lerissa gives a slight smile to Jask as he pitches in with the breakfast duties.  "Thank you.", she offers appreciatively.  

Once breakfast if ready, she approaches Ishirou, bringing him a plate of food and cup of coffee.  "Good watch last night, thank you for offering your help."

She will prepare a plate of food and more importantly, a cup of joe, for herself and settle on a seat near Aerys and speak to her quietly, "How was your sleep?  I can tell you, I've surely had softer beds."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 1, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> "Well, we didn't find their bodies, and they are not with us. And they indicated that they want to make this place their home. Logic would dictate that they escaped the Jenivere, and are here on Smuggler's Shiv, somewhere."




"Your logic is impeccable indeed."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

"So, what is our plan for today then?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

"Don't know about Lerissa but I am going to go fishing and hopefully bring in enough for today as well as some we can smoke for the trip to the coastline." Leaf says hefting his gear and adjusting his kilt and hide vest.

"Anyone who cares to join me may, and I would like someone to be nearby to keep an eye on the jungle while I watch the fish." he says with a big grin.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Abraxis nods. "I will join you then. I'm not a fisherman, but I can certainly watch your back while you fish."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Aerys and Jask hold a quick whispered conversation. Jask approaches Lerissa and says quietly, "For now I think it best we stay here. Aerys and I might aid you a little, but I think the others bear watching for now."

The older man seems somewhat on edge, and you sense that while he's speaking his belief, there's more to his hesitation than that. He still seems somewhat mistrustful of you, and likely of everyone in the group.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa gives a heart-felt smile in response to Jask's words.  "You are correct of course, if you can help the others though this ordeal it is much more valuable than crowding the stream."

To Leaf, "I think I'll give a go of poking through the rest of the documents we retrieved from the shipwreck.  I'm sure you will be successful with the fishing expedition.  There should be a plethora since as of now, we have not seen any predators." 

OOC - Lerissa's words hang on Leaf's ears, was that a vote of confidence or an backhanded criticism implying she doubts he will be successful?

Lerissa refills her coffee, looks to castaways, making eye contact with each of them in case they need anything and will then begin investigating the documents.

OOC - Are the other 2 still in their bedrolls?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Sasha has risen and is making her way desultorily through her breakfast. Gelik is still abed. Ishirou is still staring into the jungle and polishing his sword.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Sasha has risen and is making her way desultorily through her breakfast. Gelik is still abed. Ishirou is still staring into the jungle and polishing his sword.




Lerissa will give Ishirou his space for now.  She is concerned that Gelik is still in bed so will go to check on her.  "It's not a problem is you need more sleep, I just wanted to make sure you are OK."  Lerissa speaks softly to Gelik.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

"I'm sort of wishing I had a longbow," says Abraxis, standing and getting ready to head out with Leaf. "Perhaps I could shoot a few birds, for roasting later."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

"If you want to try my short bow we can take it," Leaf says nodding to his gear and bedroll. "I was going to leave it here, but if you think you can add to tonights feast..." Leaf continues with a grin.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Abraxis smiles at Leaf and nods. "Thank you, my friend. I think I will give it a try. At least some of the birds on this island must taste like chicken, eh?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

"Mmmm... I hope so," Leaf says with a laugh as the two wonder off to the river.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Abraxis slings his companions bow over one shoulder, gathers his pack and grabs his glaive, using the weapon's hardwood shaft as a walking stick. He follows along behind Leaf, feeling somewhat refreshed after yesterday's trial.

*Downstream, Leaf?*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Probably don't want to head to far from camp in case they need us. Or we need them  

Mowgli should we try Survival checks now and post based on the roll to get through this or do you have other (evil) plans for us?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Go ahead and make your Survival checks (standard DCs from the Core Rules) and post your results. Based on descriptions so far, let's have Abraxis roll to Aid Another, and use Leaf's roll for the main. Make one roll to determine both food and keeping your bearings. Note that if you don't break 15 it's gonna be tough for you to get back to camp  (Since you're staying close by the stream I'll give you a +4 bonus for the 'getting lost' portion only).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2011)

Abraxis keeps his eyes on Leaf's back while his companion fishes, while simultaneously trying to shoot any decent sized birds that come within range.


*OOC: Aid another rolls (although my rolls came out high enough that maybe you want to use them, and have Leaf aid Abraxis? LOL.*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2011)

"I shall see if we can find some meat, or perhaps some berries or roots to eat as well" Auron says, standing up after the breakfast and calls on his spirit ally. 

The duo stay close to the camp, perhaps that is why their efforts end in such poor results. A few small animals and a handful of wild berries are all they turn up, enough for one or maybe two, but not enough. 

The barbarian appears embarrassed as he brings back his find.









*OOC:*


survival; aid another survival (spirit) (1d20+6=14, 1d20+2=4) we suck


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Aid another rolls (although my rolls came out high enough that maybe you want to use them, and have Leaf aid Abraxis? LOL.*




[sblock=OOC]Since I'm the one who made the call, you can play it either way this time . But since in this setting the survival stuff becomes pretty much an encounter in and of itself I'd typically like a decision on who's making the primary check and who's doing the support before the rolls are made (actually, that should be the case for any Aid Another checks, not just the Survival ones).[/sblock]

[sblock=MikeL]Mike, I haven't forgotten that neglected post. Hopefully I'll get a minute at work to get to it. Re: the papers from the Jenivere, you've gleaned pretty much everything you can from them - the map and the summary of the Captain's Log are about it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Leaf had never had a happier day that he could remember. Spending the day with only the focus of outwitting the fish of the river and not worried over what was to become of the stranded group was very liberating to the goliath's mind.

He started with the hook and line and as he pulled the hook (and it's grub a fixed to it) through the water to attract fish he found himself humming and smiling at thoughts long ago. 



> _"That's not how you do it." came his brothers voice.
> 
> "I'll do it how I like. And I bet I catch more fish than you do." was always his reply. And then his brother would catch three fish to every one of his. _




Leaf continued to smile and wondered if Hek-ath ever knew that he always made sure his big brother caught more fish on purpose. Leaf like then caught a few nice fish using the hook and line but it was time consuming and would not do to feed everyone in the group. So taking up his net he waded into the cold waters.

The net not only caught more than one fish at a time it allowed Leaf to bring in larger fish the line would not hold. The largest was nearly two feet long and must have weighed fifteen pounds. He held the large fish up over his head with both hands showing it to Abraxis. "I think we will feast tonight!" Leaf said jovially.


[sblock=OOC] I will have Leaf make the primary rolls with the two +2 added. I don't think we should switch due to rolling good ahead of time.

Survival (finding food) = 1d20 +7 (skill) + 2 (aid)
Survival (avoid becoming lost) = 1d20 + 7 (skill) + 2 (aid) + 2 (compass)

Fluff to follow rolls[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC: After seeing Leaf's skill bonuses for survival, he should definitely be in charge of the primary rolls, with Abraxis aiding another. Leaf's +7 is much better than Abraxis' +1, and Leaf's is likely to continue to increase. *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> He held the large fish up over his head with both hands showing it to Abraxis. "I think we will feast tonight!" Leaf said jovially.





Abraxis smiles and nods at his companion, having had some success himself in shooting a few plump looking birds. "Let's just hope the fish taste like fish, and these birds taste like chicken!" he jokes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Lerissa will give Ishirou his space for now.  She is concerned that Gelik is still in bed so will go to check on *him*.  "It's not a problem is you need more sleep, I just wanted to make sure you are OK."  Lerissa speaks softly to Gelik.




The Gnome rolls over and casts a sleep eye on the Tiefling. "I'm fine, I assure you," he says before rolling back over and pulling his bedroll up over his head.

[sblock=MikeL]Sorry this took so long - it's been an extremely hectic week, with only a short spot here and there to post up a little. Catching up now![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

After about four hours Leaf, Abraxis and Auron all return successfully from their forays into the jungle. Leaf's fish and Abraxis' fowl, combined with the root vegetables and fruits gathered by Auron, will be enough to feed everyone for a day with a little left over.

Jask expresses dignified pleasure at the haul, and suggests that the remaining meat should be smoked so it will keep for a day or so in the heat. Aerys is somewhat more reserved; she looks even more wan than the night before and is plainly not well.

Gelik, having risen from his bedroll sometime during the morning, looks disdainfully at the haul. "The mighty hunters return," he sneers, casting his gaze particularly at Auron's pile of tubers and fruit. Sasha fidgets in her place; hand absently stroking the hilt of her sabre. Aerys looks at Gelik impassively, then wearily rises and goes over to Sasha, speaking quietly into the red-headed woman's ear.

[sblock=OOC]There's enough food to feed everyone for today, and two of you tomorrow as well.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Leaf helps prepare the fish, wishing he had some tramlers* to add to them as they cook over the fire. He watches Aerys with concern and then shoots a glance at Abraxis. The questioning look in his eye says_ "Should I do something now?" _even though no words are said.


[sblock=OOC] Is that our total food stores? We can use survival on the go but it will slow us down. But then again we have no time limit do we? I don't think we were given one.

And will try something before the day ends to help Aerys without letting her know I am helping. That's what we talked about right, will look it up. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

Abraxis gives the sneering Gelik a hard look. "You are more than welcome to find your own food, Gelik. If you are not appreciative of our efforts, I'm certain that someone is more than willing to take your share." 

The aasimar drops of his fowl near the fire, so than the food can be cooked and smoked. He turns to Leaf and says quietly, so as not to be overheard. "Luck was with us today. I'm not sure that we can continue to feed such a large group, though. We are going to have to explore this island for better shelter and another food source. And soon, I think."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]Is that our total food stores? We can use survival on the go but it will slow us down. But then again we have no time limit do we? I don't think we were given one.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]That's it - you're all out other than what you manage to hunt. But you are correct, you haven't been placed under any time limit.[/sblock]



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]And will try something before the day ends to help Aerys without letting her know I am helping. That's what we talked about right, will look it up. [/sblock]




Leaf wracks his brain, but is unable to recall any ailment with the specific symptoms he's observed so far in Aerys.



Rhun said:


> Abraxis gives the sneering Gelik a hard look. "You are more than welcome to find your own food, Gelik. If you are not appreciative of our efforts, I'm certain that someone is more than willing to take your share."




The Gnome sneers at Abraxis as well but retreats into silence, apparently cowed for the moment.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Abraxis gives the sneering Gelik a hard look. "You are more than welcome to find your own food, Gelik. If you are not appreciative of our efforts, I'm certain that someone is more than willing to take your share."
> 
> The aasimar drops of his fowl near the fire, so than the food can be cooked and smoked. He turns to Leaf and says quietly, so as not to be overheard. "Luck was with us today. I'm not sure that we can continue to feed such a large group, though. We are going to have to explore this island for better shelter and another food source. And soon, I think."




Lerissa is just about to lose her temper when Abraxis speaks similar thoughts to the tiefling's.  "I agree.  If you don't want to pull your weight you are more than welcome to go hungry or find your own food"  She tries very hard to control her temper as she speaks the words.

(Sense motive on Gelik)

Lerissa, having discovered nothing more in the documents picks up the fish and begins cleaning and gutting them.  Soon she defeathers the birds and uses some of the guts to wrap the birds and fashions a spit over the fire she gets started.  The birds roast  slowly and smell great, the fish smells like...well fish.  The fragrant aroma begins to concern her that it might attract varmints or worse.  "We need to make sure to tie up the food tonight and I'd think keep it a fair distance from the camp.  Who knows what is on this island that might also enjoy this meal...other than Gelik I mean"

(Survial check - not sure what else might relate to cooking)

During dinner, Lerissa keeps an eye on Aerys.  Paying attention to how much she consumes.  After dinner she will approach her and again visit with her to see if she might be able to determine the cause of her ailment and see if Lerissa might be able to do anything to help the attractive woman.  She will also try and heal her (which I'm sure will be tough since we do not know what is causing her sickeness.  But maybe Lerissa's heal skill can help alleviate some of her symptoms.  

[sblock=Mike]I'll let you roll this skill check.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC - All]Also wanted to remind everyone that we should have recovered a point of healing last night, is that correct Mike?  Lerissa would have recovered 2?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Cooking would be either a craft (for the untrained) or a Profession (for the trained). [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2011)

"Where I come from, everyone works for the tribe, except the elders, who have already done their share. I think that would work good here. We have water, and a bit of food. We need a good shelter. Maybe we can find a cave near here. Or maybe we have to make one. Nobody is woodmaker here? Ok, then that probably is too hard. We could still do something I think...' Auron says, thinking aloud. 

"Hey, we got more light still, why don't some of us go and do some more exploring?" he adds.










*OOC:*


In the tv show Survivor they usually come up with a 1/2 decent structure (assuming they do it and the producers don't have someone set it up for them) with mostly untrained people...maybe we could do something like that? Of course, exploring should be a higher priority.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

"I am for exploring the island. And I think we should move our camp to the coast as soon as everyone is rested. That will make it easier to find should anyone get lost."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

"Yes in the morning we should move on Abraxis," Leaf says not looking at Auron.

 "Setting up any kind of camp here would be folly." he says a little louder than necessary. 

OOC: Sorry renau1g nothing personal just playing the character, hope he grows out of it.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> "I am for exploring the island. And I think we should move our camp to the coast as soon as everyone is rested. That will make it easier to find should anyone get lost."




"I feel we should make camp depending on where we decide to go next, making it near the coast could cause a lot of undue stress on those already exhausted.  I would also guess the food might be scarcer there, not to mention the lack of freshwater.  But I will bow to the group's desire...in this case."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

"Lerissa there is no better place to find food than along the coast and in the sea itself. From crabs and oyster pools to finding a single fish big enough to feed everyone. Also we should think again on flagging down any ships we see passing by." Leaf says as they sit around the fire and food as it cooks.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

Abraxis shakes his head at Lerissa. "No, we would follow the stream to the coast, so that we would still have access to fresh water. And I would bet that food will be less scarce...we'll still have access to the jungle and stream, but we'll also be able to gather shellfish along the coast." The aasimar shrugs. "And staying here serves no purpose. Unless you are planning on living her for the rest of your life, it stands to reason that any mundane means of escaping this island will be found along the coast."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> Abraxis shakes his head at Lerissa. "No, we would follow the stream to the coast, so that we would still have access to fresh water. And I would bet that food will be less scarce...we'll still have access to the jungle and stream, but we'll also be able to gather shellfish along the coast." The aasimar shrugs. "And staying here serves no purpose. Unless you are planning on living her for the rest of your life, it stands to reason that any mundane means of escaping this island will be found along the coast."




"I was not implying we should stay here.  I meant we should determine where we want to go and make our next camp based on a good location near our destination or on the way.  To head to the coast just to head to the coast seems a bit pointless to me."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2011)

"Perhaps, but what did you have in mind for a destination? I'm all for choosing a destination, but at this point one place is as good as another." Abraxis retrieves the map and studies it for a moment. "It seems if we follow this stream, it leads to a cove or inlet. That could provide us with better shelter than we have here. Additionally, it puts us in a more centralize location for further exploration of this palce."


*OOC: Abraxis is suggesting that we establish a new camp where the red X is on the attached file.*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

"I like that location as well.  As you have said it will provide a more centralized location from which to scout this NE area.  I am concerned if some of the group are up to traveling just yet though."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2011)

"It doesn't look too far...perhaps 2 miles? Maybe a bit more than that." Abraxis shrugs. "Perhaps in the morning, though we may need to gather food on the move if we wait until then."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: It's about 4 miles from your current camp to the cove you've marked.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: It's about 4 miles from your current camp to the cove you've marked.





*Then the island must actually be more than 7 times the scale given on the map, or we must not be at the top of the stream located on the map.  *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, I thought I'd mentioned that the scale bar on the OP map is wrong. The OP map is from the Map Pack (it's prettier) but for some reason they used a different scale bar. One of many disappointments I had with it. I haven't gotten around to replacing the scale bar with the correct one. Here's a map with the correct scale bar. The distance on this bar is two miles, making it between three and four miles from stream head to cove.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You did mention it I remember reading it. But anyway we could make it 4 miles in at least one day. Even with survival checks and terrain slowing us down. Just might not have as much time as we would want to explore and set up camp once we reach are destination.[/sblock]

Content and excited for tomorrow's adventure Leaf takes to getting ready for his watch early. The big goliath mends his net for a little while, but when everyone has bedded down he concentrates on keep a vigilante watch with Jask and Gelik.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry, I thought I'd mentioned that the scale bar on the OP map is wrong. The OP map is from the Map Pack (it's prettier) but for some reason they used a different scale bar. One of many disappointments I had with it. I haven't gotten around to replacing the scale bar with the correct one. Here's a map with the correct scale bar. The distance on this bar is two miles, making it between three and four miles from stream head to cove.




*OOC: You had said that the island was 7 times larger than the scale shown, so I multiplied the 2000 by 7 and came up with 14,000 feet from stream head to cove, which was 2.65 miles.  Its all good...4 miles isn't THAT much further, and it just shows Abraxis can't read a map worth a damn! Either way it will be a decent hike! *


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

"The cove will probably have some easier fishing in it also, or perhaps some shellfish? Either way it is a fine suggestion." Auron says, but gestures to Leaf to follow and walks away from camp but within eyesight, leaving his weapon behind.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Leaf catches Auron's actions and looks dubious at the human standing off from the camp. He waits a moment than sighs knowing what he should do but not liking it one bit.

He throws his large dagger in the dirt and leaves the trident and net lying about as well.

He approaches the human slowly trying to catch his mood and when he is within a few feet he folds his arms and uses his full height to advantage to seem to tower over the man. _"What?"_ his demeanor says though Leaf himself says nothing.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Leaf catches Auron's actions and looks dubious at the human standing off from the camp. He waits a moment than sighs knowing what he should do but not liking it one bit.
> 
> He throws his large dagger in the dirt and leaves the trident and net lying about as well.
> 
> He approaches the human slowly trying to catch his mood and when he is within a few feet he folds his arms and uses his full height to advantage to seem to tower over the man. _"What?"_ his demeanor says though Leaf himself says nothing.




Nice role play Holyman!!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

Auron stares up at the goliath, apparently unperturbed by the giant's size. "Look Leaf, you got a chip on your shoulder and I can't figure it out. You gotta problem with me? Let's settle this here and now. We're in a pretty tough spot here and we got a better chance to live if we work together. In my tribe if you can't trust the person on the hunt with you, you didn't go. I don't know you much yet like my brothers, but during out battle against those crabs you proved your bravery and your fishing showed your worth there as well. I do know you are more useful to our group than some of the others, some of them require us to hunt for them, provide for them, protect them. If we can't work together Leaf, they, and likely us, will all die. I will let you decide your path as we must all walk our own road"   Auron says calmly, it's the most he's spoken since Leaf's seen him, and turns around and walks back towards camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

"You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to  Leaf or renau1g again."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Left with no retort and no one to retort to Leaf's head races at the words. 
_
 In my tribe if you can't trust the person on the hunt with you, you didn't go._

_If you don't become one of us how can we trust you? If you don't you don't go._ Hek-ath said the first night Leaf was taken on a raid. That night he joined the Creu-la'dith, the Shadow Boys. Was Auron like him? Were his people the same as Leaf's with the only difference being in appearances?

Leaf shook himself, there are different humans some good, some not. Auron was a northerner and they were murderous slavers, no a few words would not be enough.

_But unknown to Leaf the seed of friendship was there though planted deep. And maybe if nurtured right it would grow deep roots._


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Abraxis spares a glance in Auron and Leaf's direction, just to make sure there were no problems. Turning back to consider the map, the aasimar looks up at Lerissa. "We should get a solid night's rest tonight, and start early tomorrow. The distance isn't great, but we've already seen that the terrain and environment here are anything but friendly."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Excellent RP, everyone! Y'all are taking to the sandbox perfectly! Sounds like the plan is to rest up here for the remainder of the day and night, then strike out for the cove tomorrow?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yep. At least, that is the plan that Abraxis is suggesting.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2011)

*nods*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Abraxis spares a glance in Auron and Leaf's direction, just to make sure there were no problems. Turning back to consider the map, the aasimar looks up at Lerissa. "We should get a solid night's rest tonight, and start early tomorrow. The distance isn't great, but we've already seen that the terrain and environment here are anything but friendly."




As Abraxis and Lerissa's gaze meet, she feels odd.  Why is everyone in such a damn hurry to leave this area?  And why is no one else concerned that the others in the party who are ill might not be well enough to travel?  She is struggling with her own sense of humanity because to be quite honest, she didn't think she really had this in her.  Maybe it's the sense of "we were all duped so it bonds us".  She's hoping that's it.  Feeling her frustration bubble up in her, she lashes out verbally at the aasimar.

"You know what, why don't you guys just go on.  I think there are some of us here who are not yet up to traveling and I for one am not going to push them beyond their limits."

[sblock=Mike]I'm hoping by sticking up for those who are sick might allow another diplomacy roll.  If so, can you roll for her?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

As Leaf was heading back to the fire in a daze he is suddenly jolted out it by Lerissa's barking at Abraxis. Looking at the tiefling he doesn't understand this new "motherish" person but is thankful that she just gave him an opening.

"Why? What's wrong Lerissa are you not feeling well?" He asks with genuine concern. Although it isn't her health that he is truly questioning. "You know if you feel even slightly unwell you should let someone know. That goes for everyone." He says slightly turning to the group. "One person sick could become two or three overnight. And what of the watch if your to sick to pay close attention that could be more fatal than the sickness."

The goliath walks over to the tiefling and asks, "So are you well or are you speaking about someone else?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=Mike]I'm hoping by sticking up for those who are sick might allow another diplomacy roll.  If so, can you roll for her?[/sblock]




[sblock=Mike]Each of you can take one diplomacy check 'vs.' each NPC/Day; I like that you're role-playing it, that makes the story better. Got to get ready for a birthday party in a few so I don't have time to figure out how folks are going to respond, but if you'll put up an RP post to let me know which one(s) specifically you're targeting I'll make the rolls and post responses when I get some time (likely this evening).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> As Leaf was heading back to the fire in a daze he is suddenly jolted out it by Lerissa's barking at Abraxis. Looking at the tiefling he doesn't understand this new "motherish" person but is thankful that she just gave him an opening.
> 
> "Why? What's wrong Lerissa are you not feeling well?" He asks with genuine concern. Although it isn't her health that he is truly questioning. "You know if you feel even slightly unwell you should let someone know. That goes for everyone." He says slightly turning to the group. "One person sick could become two or three overnight. And what of the watch if your to sick to pay close attention that could be more fatal than the sickness."
> 
> The goliath walks over to the tiefling and asks, "So are you well or are you speaking about someone else?"




The tiefling looks at the goliath, puzzled.  She considers his words and realizes her thoughts must have broken through in actions.  Angry she has revealed part of herself without really meaning to, a cold look comes over her face and Leaf nearly feels the chill in her eyes.  She looks hard at him yet says nothing more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "Why? What's wrong Lerissa are you not feeling well?" He asks with genuine concern. Although it isn't her health that he is truly questioning. "You know if you feel even slightly unwell you should let someone know. That goes for everyone." He says slightly turning to the group. "One person sick could become two or three overnight. And what of the watch if your to sick to pay close attention that could be more fatal than the sickness."




The 'other' castaways look up as the Goliath speaks. Jask, Sasha and Gelik all reassure Leaf that they are feeling as well as can be expected given the circumstances, but Aerys is plainly not feeling well and just as plainly trying to hide it. A slow flush creeps up her neck and face at Leaf's final words.

OOC: You'll want to take a look at my comments in the OOC thread before responding to this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

OOC: Responses to Aerys' failed bluff? Any actions for the remainder of the day, or shall I advance to the night watches?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Leaf walks to stand over the silent Aerys. He tries not to loom but it is hard given his height. Gently he says to her, "It is okay to be sick Aerys. There is no way to stop from catching something so you can never be at fault. But it isn't okay to hide it when you don't have to."

He looks her in the eyes as he continues to show he isn't trying to be judgmental. "I will help you or anyone if they are in need, no questions asked or judgment passed. I just need to know that someone isn't well. And it plainly seems you are not."

He takes his gaze away from hers as he looks to the ground, "Please allow me to help you," he asks still looking down.

[sblock=OOC] Was waiting for someone with a better Diplomacy than Leaf to go first. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

Abraxis ignores Lerissa's comment about leaving the rest of the group, knowing it would be better to wait until morning. Seeing Leaf approach Aerys, Abraxis stands and walks over to join him.

He smiles gently at her. "Aerys, as the hours pass it becomes obvious that you are suffering. Even my thick-skulled friend her can see it," he jokes, clapping the Goliath on the shoulder, and giving him a wink to show he is joking. "Lead is skilled as a healer. It would be well if you'd let him help you."

*OOC: Sorry guys, a +7 isn't bad for 1st level...but it ain't all that great either! A successful aid another would get us to a 15 if someone wants to try helping. HolyMan?*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Leaf looks a little embarrassed under the praise. "I can heal her," the big goliath says cheeks turning red. "And by Gozreh's beard I will see everyone safely through this."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=Diplomacy Check]Showing care and concern w/out any flirty overtones gets you a +1 bonus as well. As Aerys has been moved from Unfriendly to Indifferent, the 17 is just enough to move her to Friendly.[/sblock]

Aerys looks doubtful at the words of Abraxis and Leaf, but her features take on a resolute cast and she nods slightly. "Priest, I'd have a word with you, if you please." She leads Leaf a ways into the jungle - not out of sight of the rest, but out of earshot.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa watches the interaction between Aerys and Leaf, wondering what is being said.  She will do her best to learn what is being said from body language and the lips that she can see from her vantage point.

When the two begin to return to the group, she realizes Ish is no longer with them and will exclaim, "Has anyone seen Ishirou?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

[sblock=Lerissa]Aerys is tense at first, then plainly comes to a decision and visibly relaxes as she speaks to Leaf. She goes through a few shifts from tense to relaxed as the conversation progresses. As Leaf returns to the group, she looks troubled and thoughtful.

The last time you remember seeing Ishirou he was still honing and polishing his katana, staring off into the jungle. You'll need to make a Survival skill check to see if you can pick up his tracks. Don't forget your +1 for your Inquisitor class.[/sblock]

The last time anyone (PC or NPC) remembers seeing Ishirou he was still honing and polishing his Katana and staring off into the jungle - that was this morning before Abraxis, Auron and Leaf went foraging.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Abraxis shakes his head at Lerissa's question. "I've not seen him since this morning, before Leaf and I left to fish and hunt. Would he have trekked off on his own?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2011)

*Lerissa*

A bit worried Ish may have had it with us, Lerissa will take a look where she last remembers seeing him to see if she might be able to pick up his tracks.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

"What's this?" Leaf asks as he returns from his talk with Aerys. "Someone is missing?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Lerissa is able to determine that Ishirou left the camp in a general northerly direction, but his trail fades quickly into the rough terrain and she is unable to pick it up again.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Abraxis merely shakes his head at the man's disappearance. "Well, there is little than can be done if he wants to head his own direction."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa is able to determine that Ishirou left the camp in a general northerly direction, but his trail fades quickly into the rough terrain and she is unable to pick it up again.




Lerissa turns to the others, "I can't track him further than this, the vegetation is too thick."  She comes back to the camp and has a seat.  She pauses for a moment then speaks.  "I suppose he was unhappy with us enough that he felt he could do better on his own.  Are there any others that feel the same?  We have no qualms if you'd like to venture off, I simply need to know whom we can count on."  She ends her speech looking at Gelik.  "I'd very much like to have last watch with you since we've not had much of an opportunity to get to know each other."

OOC - I'm unsure Lerissa should roll the diplomacy check tonight.  Maybe after the watch, Abraxis can roll and Lerissa aid?  She will do the prep work for bringing him around tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - I'm unsure Lerissa should roll the diplomacy check tonight.  Maybe after the watch, Abraxis can roll and Lerissa aid?  She will do the prep work for bringing him around tonight.




OOC: That's perfectly acceptable. Anyone going to give a shot at Sasha or Gelik today?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: Not I. As I have used up my luck with the +0 modifier on Aerys.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC: Abraxis will give Diplomacy a try on both...i will get a post up this evening for that, if you guys can wait a few more hours. *


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa is able to determine that Ishirou left the camp in a general northerly direction, but his trail fades quickly into the rough terrain and she is unable to pick it up again.












*OOC:*


Is Auron able to search for the tracks? The roll could serve as perception if that's the skill more appropriate.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=To Gelik & whoever is "aiding another"]Abraxis approaches Gelik, standing over the gnome, a passive look on his face. "Gelik, it is obvious that we need to clear the air. II realize that you are uncomfortable with our situation here; we all are. But the fact remains that we must work together if we are to survive our ordeal. You strike me as an intelligent and quick-witted man. Your counsel would be a most welcome addition to our deliberations on how to proceed. It is, of course, your choice whether you will help us or not. But I think that your help could make a difference."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=To Sasha & whoever is "aiding another"]Later, after speaking to Gelik, Abraxis approaches Sasha, who he knows little about. He sits down next to the woman, appraising her with golden-hued eyes. "You have been quiet so far on our little excursion...are you alright? We are going to need your help to survive this island. I'm not sure exactly what skills you have to offer, but we stand a far better chance of survival if we work together as a team to escape this place. Are you willing to help us? It would be greatly appreciated."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC: Talk about some crummy rolls. Blah!*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=Will aid another with Sasha] As Gelix is already in a huff at Leaf from previous talks.

Leaf is near when Abraxis speaks to Sasha and he chimes in remembering her actions onboard ship, "Another strong sword arm will definitely be needed to help in all our survival." he comments almost off-handedly as if not really in the conversation but giving praise to the warrior woman.[/sblock]

OOC: Double Blah!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Neither Gelik nor Sasha respond well to Abraxis' attempts at friendliness, but their attitudes don't get any worse, either.

Just as it did yesterday afternoon at about this time, the day grows dark as the skies cloud over. Auron manages to catch Ishirou's trail and confirms that the man headed north for at least a few hundred yards before the torrential afternoon rains begin to beat down.

OOC: Anyone want to try to do anything during the rain (or for the rest of today, for that matter)?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] How much of the day is left I thought it was evening and we were about to set watches?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, you got up, interacted a bit with the NPCs, hunted (4 or 5 hours), cooked and cleaned, interacted a bit more. It's mid to late afternoon when the rain starts, and base on your experience on the _Jenivere_ and from yesterday on the island it will last for 2 to 3 hours, so it'll be evening by the time it's done. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else you wanted to cram into the day. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Abraxis does what he can around the camp to help out and assist in keeping the morale of the group up. But mostly he tries to relax and conserve his strength, for he knows tomorrow's hike through the dense jungle will be extremely trying.


*Mowgli, I got your PM, and I'll look at / resolve the issues in the next couple of days.*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Well, you got up, interacted a bit with the NPCs, hunted (4 or 5 hours), cooked and cleaned, interacted a bit more. It's mid to late afternoon when the rain starts, and base on your experience on the _Jenivere_ and from yesterday on the island it will last for 2 to 3 hours, so it'll be evening by the time it's done. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else you wanted to cram into the day. [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Not a thing Leaf is both tired menatlly and physically. He should sleep like a baby. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *Mowgli, I got your PM, and I'll look at / resolve the issues in the next couple of days.*




*OOC: No rush, but thanks for letting me know you got it!*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Figuring there is really nothing more to do if Ishirou wants to venture off on his own, Lerissa tends to the camp's duties, trying to make those who are not totally on-board as comfortable as possible before forcing them to venture further tomorrow.  She personally asks each NPC (and PC for that matter) if there is anything that can make their evening rest more comfortable.

Assuming Gelik has no objections to last watch with Lerissa, she will keep herself busy around the camp and prep her thoughts for her convGelikerstaion with him tonight.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Leaf looks a little taken aback when Lerissa offers her help. He just looks at her strangely for a moment before silently shaking his head.

[sblock=OOC] Only thing that would make Leaf more a ease is if Lerissa would stop acting so motherly. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

The sultry afternoon heat is somewhat ameliorated by the torrential rain, which then passes in its turn, leaving the jungle washed clean. You go about your duties in the camp: cooking dinner, cleaning up, and setting watches. Jask and Aerys do their part willingly; Aerys tells a wildly improbably story about a love affair between an Aasimar and a Tiefling . . . cast as a comedy, it has everyone but Gelik holding ribs aching from laughter by it's conclusion. 

Gelik and Sasha do respond somewhat positively to Lerissa's overtures; though still plainly in the throws of self-pity and very mistrustful of her motives, they grudgingly pitch in to help with camp duties.

Once the sun begins to set, it grows dark very quickly under the canopy of the jungle, and everyone settles in. Exhaustion from the past two days quickly drags you down to sleep . . .

[sblock=OOC]Who'll be watching together this evening? The order isn't really important, I just need to know who's paired up for the side threads.

Housekeeping:
Looks like the consensus is that everyone but Abraxis will be rolling 'Aid Another' checks for their watch-mates, and Abraxis will make the actual checks sometime during the next day's festivities. Is this correct?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa enjoys the story and plays up her end by walking up to Abraxis, dipping him and laying a big kiss on him.  She then pauses and says, "I still prefer 'em a lot less pure of heart."  She then bows to the the group as if to say, yes, this was only an act.

Still no sign of Ish, correct?

[sblock=OOC]Lerissa requests the last watch and to have Gelik as her partner.  And, yes...that is what I'd prefer, to butter up the character during my watch and to have Abraxis roll the following day.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

Leaf takes first watch with Jask. The two priest watching and listening carefully through their watch for any sings of Ishirou.

[sblock=OOC] With Leaf's Diplomacy of +0 it's better if he took watch with someone already friendly.

Let me know when it is morning going to take anti-snake spells due to bad dreams. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

Lerissa's antics draw grins from Sasha and Aerys as the story draws to a conclusion. Leaf and Jask take their posts, everyone else retiring to their bedrolls. Ishirou still has not returned.

[sblock=OOC]If there's anything specific you wish to say or do on your watches please post it in your side threads; those on watch with Sasha and Gelik can post your aid another rolls there as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Abraxis, though taken by surprise by Lerissa's actions, smiles good naturedly. "And I prefer them a little less hostile," he jokes, adding a wink. 

*OOC: I guess Abraxis will take watch with Sasha then?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I guess Abraxis will take watch with Sasha then?*




OOC: Looks like it! Anyone want to do anything before we make rolls and move to the next day?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Looks like it! Anyone want to do anything before we make rolls and move to the next day?




Lerissa is good, she will just brown nose her watch mate and as daybreak approaches, she stokes the fire and will again begin breakfast preparations.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Once more the night passes without incident, and everyone awakes to the smell of cooking fish and the last of the rations. Both Gelik and Sasha are somewhat less antagonistic when it comes to doing their part of the chores.

Breakfast done and cleaned up, its time to decide on the plan for the day.

[sblock=OOC]OK, it's a little anti-climactic . . .  But there's plenty of adventuring to do yet![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

_*yawn* 
_
Leaf rises from beside his bedroll looking a little disheveled.

_*yawn*_

He goes through his normal route albeit a little more slowly and sluggishly than anyone has seen him before.

_*yawn*_

Shaking his head after prayers he starts to take up his trident for his morning exercises but after only five minutes of the usually 20 minute routine he stops and comes over to breakfast.

_*yawn* *yawn*_

He eats quietly. Yawning more and more. Finally he looks about with weary eyes. "Did Ishirou come_ *yawn*_ back?" he asks then looks sheepishly at the others.  "Sorry I didn't sleep well."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 13  AC(T): 10  AC(FF): 12  Init: -2
  
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special 
Fort:             4     2     +2           
Ref:              0     2     -2           
Will:             5     2     +3               

BAB: +1       CMB:+2     CMD: 11  

Weapon                  Attack    Damage   Critical    Special 
Trident                 +2        2d6+1       20/x2    Rng. 10', Brace 
Dagger                  +2        1d6+2    19-20/x2    Rng. 10' 
Net                     -1        ---           ---    Max Rng. 10', 
                                                      Touch Attack Entangles 
Short bow               -1        1d6         20/x3    Rng. 60'      

Spells Available: 
* 0 Level                  * 1st Level      
   * Guidance                  * Magic Weapon       
   * Detect Poison             * Shield of Faith       
   * Purify Food&Water         * Entangle (D)  

Abilities: 
Channel Energy (1d6): 6/6 per day
 Wooden Fist (1d6+3): 6/6 rounds per day
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6 per day

Special:
Fatigued: -2 STR and DEX (already figured into the above) can not
run or charge - Anything that would cause fatigue causes exhaustion 
instead
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2011)

*Lerissa*

OOC - 

Duh!!!!  Mike, Lerissa would be using one of her cure light spells each night (she would keep on in reserve just in case).  We have had two full days here so that is 2 heals for whom ever is in the worst shape.  You would know better than I if the NPCs would need it.  It might also go a long way to bringing them around as far as trusting us.  

So, if they need it, can you roll for it?  If they do not, who among the PC's need it (not sure if everyone has their OP sheets up to date).  Also remember you should be up 2 points for sleeping since our fight on the beach and the boat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2011)

OOC: I think it's safe to assume that everyone's at full HP now. How's about some IC chatter . . . plans for the day, PC/PC/NPC interactions, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Abraxis wakes himself by plunging his head into the cool waters of the stream, smiling as he shakes his head to send the droplets flying about. He then joins the others for breakfast, during which he discusses plans for the day.

"I believe Leaf and I are going to try to reach that cove we discussed yesterday. In fact, we should probably get moving before much longer. Were the rest of you planning on joining us?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Leaf tired and about to doze where he sits looks up as his name is mentioned. "But what about Ish? He went north and the cove is south? Maybe we should spend the day looking for him, while the others gather supplies."

Leaf looks to the north and wonders why the man had gone off alone.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Abraxis shrugs. "What purpose would be served by looking for him? He obviously feels that he is better off on his own."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

"Well he is mistaken, and... and _*yawn*_ we are not better off without him and it is why we should at least spend one day looking."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

"Do you know that for certain, Leif?" asks Abraxis. "His actions in leaving us prove his recklessness. And tracking him through this jungle with very limited supplies? If you want to look for him, I'll go, since I'm not about to head off on my own...but I think it puts the rest of the group in danger. We will be wasting our resources to find someone that doesn't want to be found."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

"I think everyone should decide if it is as you say." Leaf says looking a little bewildered. "If it will put them at risk then they should decide whether or not they wish to take it."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa chimes in, "I think Abraxis is right.  He thinks he is either smart enough to be off on his own, or fool enough...I'm not sure which.  Either way, he is not contributing to our group so that says something about how he feels about us.  He will either get himself killed, or will come back soon enough.  We can leave a note for him when we leave so he can follow if he if he decides to come back and join us.

Leif, why are you so tired?  Are you OK?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Just as Lerissa asks Leaf suppresses yet another yawn. Looking a bit embarrassed he says simply, "I didn't sleep well. Guess I am still a little shook up from what has happened to us. I will ... _*yawn*_ ... Sorry, I will be fine. Thank you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jask and Aerys quickly agree either to stay at the camp while you look for Ishirou or to help move the camp to the indicated cove. Sasha and Gelik complain about both courses of action but are, of course, unable to provide suggestions of their own . . . they'll likely fall in with whatever the majority decides to do.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2011)

The large man wakes up slowly after snoring loudly, the sound of wood being sawed, somehow he is able to sleep so soundly despite the situation. Once the others bring up their suggestions to him, Auron agrees that the man has gone off to his own devices and it seems a waste of precious time to chase him. The cove seems like the best idea to him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2011)

"So it seems that we are agreed," says Abraxis. He claps Leif on his large shoulder. "Sorry, my friend. But I'm sure if Ishirou wants to find us, he will. We won't be difficult to follow, to be sure."

With that, the aasimar moves to help strike camp, so that they can get underway soon.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Leaf sighs and nods his head in agreement. He helps to break camp and is soon ready. He uses his trident in one hand like a walking stick and carries his compass in the other.

"I'll take the rear guard. I'm tired but not asleep," he says to the others as the get set to move out. "I'll let you know if we stray off course."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

Camp is broken, and everyone is mentally prepared for the arduous trek to the selected cove. With high hopes you set out. Soon enough the heat of the day - forgotten yesterday as you were able to spend the worst of it in the relative comfort of your camp - makes itself felt. Jask strides through the jungle in relatively high spirits, and Gelik seems unaffected by the sweltering heat; however, Sasha and Aerys are soon dragging their feet, struggling to make it up the hills and to control their descent on the downward slopes.

[sblock=OOC]Kindly make a Survival check to stay on track. I'll assume that Leaf is the main check (he's got the highest bonus, though not by much), the others will Aid Another.

There are two coves on the map to the S/SE of you and I can't remember which you are making for. The northern one is slightly smaller but is only about a mile from your current location (2 hours). The southern is larger, but is a good 4 miles (8 hours of steady travel) away.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock=Matt] Matt, I prepped Gellik the night before for your check.  Not sure if you did this in private or I missed it but it might help us out. [/sblock]

Lerissa seems to be in good spirits but extremely quiet as they move, barely a word is spoken from her lips.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Leaf takes his position in the rear keeping alert. He helps as he can using his compass so the group doesn't become lost.

[sblock=OOC] Lerissa's check didn't say aid so I figured that would be the roll and everyone else can aid as needed. Not sure the DC to keep from getting lost at the moment. But I think one more successful aid another should have us at 20 so I'm not worried. 

Note: +2 added for compass, Someone has a map and gets a bonus (+1) to there check as well. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Abraxis uses the map to help guide the group through the jungle to the cove. He tries to make sure the group follows the river as much as possible, so that there is at least fresh water close at hand.


*OOC: X marks the spot!*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2011)

Both the large barbarian and his spirit companion ably aid the party in navigating the wilderness.  The duo takes a position at the front of the party.









*OOC:*


survival aid another (Auron, Gennisheyo) (1d20+6=24, 1d20+2=20)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC: Well, at least are survival rolls turned out okay this time around.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

Navigation proves no difficulty to you today; the stream is flowing well and the few times you're forced by terrain to leave it's banks you quickly find your way back as soon as the way is clear. About mid-day, just as the heat and humidity are beginning to take their toll, you come across the day's first serious impediment to your course. A huge sprawl of thorny vines has overgrown the river banks, presenting a seven-foot-tall wall of green leaves and intimidating six-inch red thorns. The stream at this point flows through a ravine; avoiding this hazard would mean either climbing the walls of the ravine or backtracking about a mile (which would prevent you from reaching the cove you're aiming for before dark).

(Pause here for dice rolling . . . done.)

None of you recognizes the type of vine, and it looks like the best course would be to go around in spite of the considerable delay.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

"Backtracking probably won't be any more of a delay than attempting to hack through these vines," says Abraxis, appraising the situation. "And probably be less dangerous. I like not the look of those crimson thorns."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Auron pauses for a moment to examine the formidable wall in front of you. "I seem to recall . . . there is a plant that our shaman sometimes used, imported at great cost . . . something about easing certain conditions . . . no, I can't remember!"

[sblock=renau1g]Sorry about the color choice, I couldn't recall what you were using for Auron and was in mid-post.[/sblock]

The barbarian's words spark a memory for Abraxis; he recalls reading somewhere that the rather nasty thorns on this particular plant - the Viper Nettle - protect precious treasure. The berries can be used to aid in disease resistance and in the easing of withdrawal from addictive substances. The berries will be somewhere near the center of the grove.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The barbarian's words spark a memory for Abraxis; he recalls reading somewhere that the rather nasty thorns on this particular plant - the Viper Nettle - protect precious treasure. The berries can be used to aid in disease resistance and in the easing of withdrawal from addictive substances. The berries will be somewhere near the center of the grove.





Abraxis cocks his head in thought. "On second thought, maybe we should make our way through this briar." He turns his gold hued eyes upon his companions. "If this is Viper Nettle, we may find berries near the center of the grove that could be valuable in helping those that get sick."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

"Viper?!? As in snake?!?" Leaf says going from drowsy to alert in a flash. "I don't want anything to do with any snakes, but I will help as I can."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

"I doubt there are any snakes in the thorn grove." Abraxis shakes his head. "No, I believe they merely derive the name from their dangerous thorns. So, try not to prick yourself." Abraxis smiles, and begins hacking at the bramble with his glaive, trying to see how easily they can make a path through the briars.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

"Yes, if this is something that could help with sickness, that would be pretty good. Without our shaman and the spirits here watching over our group, we  could get sick easily." the large man adds. 

He looks at his large hammer, then at the vines, then back at the hammer. "Hmmm...might not be the best tool" he mutters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

The work of Abraxis' glaive helps, making it somewhat easier to move through the nettles. However, even the long haft of the glaive doesn't allow one to carve a path through without a chance of being scratched by the thorns - shorter weapons will not be helpful.

[sblock=OOC]The grove counts as difficult terrain, and each round of movement requires a DC 10 Reflex save to avoid being scratched. The berries are 60' in, so for PCs with a 30' move that's 4 saves (half move for difficult terrain). Anyone who wishes to brave the grove can go ahead and roll the checks; I'll let you know what you find when you get to the center.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2011)

*Lerissa*

oops!  Double post


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2011)

*Lerissa*

""I don't mind going but (looking to Auron) I think you might have a better chance at this than I would.  You are more nimble than I.  I will also help you with a spell or two."

Lerissa makes some gestures and mumbles in a language no one seems to recognize, heck is it even a language or just babbling...it really seems like babbling.  Finally she touches Auron twice.

She casts Guidance and resistance.  Adding +1 to your saving throw roll for each.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC: If it is a reflex save that is required, Abraxis should probably avoid it. He is semi-nimble, but with four checks he is almost certainly going to fail one of them.*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2011)

"Very well... spirits, please watch over me" the man intones as he tries to work his way through the thorny plants, he manages to make it through mostly unscathed although one slip draws a light scratch.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

"Good luck," says Abraxis as his companion moves into the grove.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2011)

Auron picks his way carefully through the dense growth, traveling almost 60 feet and taking only one significant wound. Once he's made it to the center, the thorns are noticeable smaller, but somewhat more densely packed around the lush growth of red berries.

[sblock=Auron]1 point of damage, and make a DC14 Fortitude save.

It'll take 10 minutes and 4 Reflex saves (DC12) to fully harvest the berries, which will provide 12 hand fulls.

Then it's another 4 saves to get back out.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Auron picks his way carefully through the dense growth, traveling almost 60 feet and taking only one significant wound. Once he's made it to the center, the thorns are noticeable smaller, but somewhat more densely packed around the lush growth of red berries.
> 
> [sblock=Auron]1 point of damage, and make a DC14 Fortitude save.
> 
> ...




Evil DM... no he tells ya.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Abraxis frowns as he watches his companion move through the briar. "Makes me long for a suit of full plate armor."


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

The large man does well to gather the berries and escape the thorny location, but suffers another scratch. Perhaps it's the lack of proper nutrition since their arrival or lack of rest, or the foreign toxins, but Auron doesn't feel good.  

[sblock=ooc]
Reflex saves vs. DC 12 (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=18, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+12=23, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+12=29) Whoops...apparently I'm not bright. Ok, so using the right bonus of +4, only 1 failure. 

fort saves (1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=6) well...that streak was due to end 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP5Ges4plp4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

*OOC: LMAO. That is one of my most quoted Simpson's scenes! "They taste like...burning."*


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2011)

renau1g said:


> The large man does well to gather the berries and escape the thorny location, but suffers another scratch. Perhaps it's the lack of proper nutrition since their arrival or lack of rest, or the foreign toxins, but Auron doesn't feel good.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Reflex saves vs. DC 12 (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=18, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+12=23, 1d20+12=22, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+12=29) Whoops...apparently I'm not bright. Ok, so using the right bonus of +4, only 1 failure.
> ...




OOC - Sorry about this, but I'm sure Mikey would have caught it too.  Lerissa's spells are only good for 1 minute so they would not be good for your return trip.

IC - Lerissa anxiously awaits the summoner's return.  While she waits she will do so next to Aerys to see if she has an idea what he maybe risking for her.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Leaf yawns as he watches the nimble man move through the bushes. Then a though hits him. 

"Whose going in there to pull him out should he need it?" he asks in a tone of not me.

[sblock=OOC] DEX of 9 normally 7 right now so that is a big no from yours truly. Also saw the newest pic over at OP - great job on the kilt Mike. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2011)

Auron moves very delicately through the thorns and manages to bring out a dozen handsful of the berries with only a couple of scratches. Both are already showing some signs of swelling, and there are painful red whelps forming around them. The young man is feeling somewhat nauseous.

Aerys stands impassively beside Lerissa, watching Auron's trek through the briar patch.

[sblock=OOC]Even without the +1 it looks like only one additional failure, so 2 points of damage, and Auron gains the _Sickened_ condition.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Abraxis offers a hand to Auron to steady the young man. "You did well, though I don't like the look of those wounds." He raises an eyebrow and considers the grove. "I suppose we won't be cutting our way through there."


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2011)

"Ugh, I've felt better, but at least we got these" he declares proudly, holding up the berries. Then winces as a wave of nausea rolls over him. 

"Should we keep moving?" Auron asks.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

"Let's hope they are worth the risk my friend," says Abraxis. "We should get back under way if we want to make the cove at all today."


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Leaf looks on with disdain not ready to congradulate the north man for his success (even though it was surely something he himself couldn't do). 

[sblock=OOC] Just going to mark this a a +1 towards the Auron/Leaf friendship.

We are now at zero  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa watches as the party member returns and feels strangely whole again.  Can it be these people are actually becoming her first "friends"?  She notes and then dismisses the odd feelings.

She goes up the the man, looks at the scratches and casts cure light wounds on him.  She looks at the berries clutched in his hands, "Nicely done."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2011)

OOC: What now? Ready to continue on?


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

*OOC: Yes, ready to move onward to the cove!*


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Unless anyone objects or Lerissa notices anything left to do, she is ready to continue on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

You make your way successfully around the vast grove of Viper Nettles, and find your way back to the stream. From there to the cove the going gets somewhat easier, the typical afternoon rains fail to make their appearance, and you make good enough time that you decide to press on even after the sun sets behind the ridges and trees to the west. As the light fails, clouds begin to roll in over the trees and it becomes clear that the rains were only delayed, not absent. The rains start moments before you reach the cove; the torrential downpour is heavy enough to limit vision to 10 or 15 feet, and the sound is near deafening.

Making your camp in the pitchy black of the starless night proves a daunting task, especially for those more affected by the fatigue of your ordeal and without the enhanced vision granted by non-human blood, but you manage to do so. Jask and Aerys pitch in willingly, Sasha and Gelik much less so - but they do enough at least to claim they're carrying their weight.

Wet, miserable and exhausted, you huddle under the shelter of your lean-to, gnawing on the last remaining rations and almost shouting to be heard over the thundering rain as you discuss plans for the remainder of the evening and beyond . . .

OOC: Watches? Other duties? Anything else before bedding down?


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

_What a day._ Leaf thinks to himself. 

He continues his thoughts out loud. "We have had quite a day, but we have at least succeed in reaching are destination. Small steps first as my great mum use to say."

He pauses to yawn and cover his mouth with a large hand. "If it is alright though, I think I might be better off taking last watch tonight."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2011)

OOC: Sorry - I meant to indicate in my post that by pressing on after dark you made it to the cove. I rewrote that post a few times and must have lost that point in the editing. You are at your destination; previous post edited to include that information.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

"I'll take the first watch," volunteers Abraxis.



*OOC: I just noticed I still haven't fixed Abraxis' missing equipment. I'll get that fixed this weekend.*


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

OCC: I have edited my above post as well.


----------



## mleibrock (May 14, 2011)

*Lerissa*

"I'll take second watch with Sasha."  Lerissa blurts out.  When she realizes she spoke her thoughts allowed, she shrugs and looks to the other woman to be sure she has no objections.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

"Well, if nothing else...we'll all sleep soundly tonight," says Abraxis, trying to keep good cheer in his voice. The aasimar stands, leaning wearily against his glaive, and his golden hued eyes sweep the darkness around the camp for signs of danger.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2011)

Auron nods as the others prepare for their watch, he bunks down and tries to grab some rest before his watch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

Sasha shrugs wearily at Lerissa's suggestion, but nods slightly to indicate her assent. Gelik collapses to the ground as soon as the meager meal is ingested and passes out. Abraxis' watch passes without incident, as does Lerissa's. The rains stop sometime during Lerissa's watch. She wakes Auron as Sasha finds a place to stretch out.

About 45 minutes into Auron's watch, he begins to hear a low moaning over the sounds of the surf and a subtle glow draws his eyes offshore. As he watches in fascination, the glow resolves into the figure of a rotted corpse with eyes of blue flame and a hooked hand, dressed in the tattered remains of a captain's coat and a tricorn hat. The figure is pacing atop the waves about a dozen yards offshore, plainly agitated over something. It's voice comes clearly across the water, cursing and berating crew, exhorting them to better effort, and occasionally exclaiming, “Alas my Aeshamara!”


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

*OOC: Ping for [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] *


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2011)

Auron freezes, he has never seen a spirit of a man before, only his animal-esque totemic creatures from his tribe. The large man, whispers (or more accurately hisses), to try and get some of his allies attention, if a small rock is within reach, he'll risk grabbing it to toss at Leaf. He also wonders how he can so clearly hear the creature's voice.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

"Uh...what?" groans Abraxis, his eyes fluttering open from where he sleeps. "What's going on?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2011)

A sharp pain, like the prick of a snakebite on his forehead, wakes Leaf. As he opens his eyes he hears Abraxis' groan and his blurry question.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

Sitting up quickly the goliath slaps at his forehead a couple times with both hands. "Snakes! Snakes!" he shouts then casts about the ground as he picks up his dagger from where it lies next to him.

Not seeing any snakes he hears Abraxis mumbling and sees Auron standing stark still.
_
{{ Maybe not snakes, but still trouble.}}_ he thinks to himself.

From where he sits he cautiously and quietly looks to where the northern barbarian stares.


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2011)

Auron silently gestures to the spirit, hoping his allies spot the specter.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

Abraxis' eyes go wide as he follows Auron's gesture and he sees the apparition. He quickly climbs to his feet, grabbing for his glaive.


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Hearing Leaf's voice mutter something about snakes brings Lerissa to consciousness and she first lays quiet, not knowing where the slithery critters are but realizing he may have been dreaming, she sits up and looks in the direction the others are gazing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

The apparition pays you no heed; it continues to pace restlessly atop the waves, muttering and wailing about its 'Aeshamara.'


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2011)

"Do you know who or what is a Aeshamara" Auron asks.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

"It isn't ringing a bell..." answers Abraxis.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

"I think it best to let the apparition alone." Leaf says solemly. "Maybe we have located our new camp in a cursed place."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2011)

None of you has heard of Aeshamara.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

"This whole island is like to be a cursed place," says Abraxis. "I think we should try talking to it. See what we can learn."


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

OCC: Does Leaf have his spells or does he need to pray?

"You are probably correct about this place, at that." Leaf says with a grin.

 "That spirit looks restless almost as if there is something keeping it from properly returning to the Halls of the Dead. You think it will tell you what troubles it?" the goliath asks picking up his bow and throwing his quiver over his shoulder.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

"Perhaps. There is only one way to find out. Watch my back." With those words, Abraxis moves away from his companions, closer to the apparition. He keeps a bit of distance, walking down to perhaps within 20 feet of the water's edge.

"Restless one!" calls Abraxis to the haunt. "Why do you walk here? Who is Aeshamara, and why do you seek her?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2011)

The spirit doesn't acknowledge Abraxis' presence; it continues is pacing along the wavetops, ranting about treachery and betrayal, and bemoaning the loss of its Aeshamara.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

Abraxis quiets himself, and turns his attention to the apparition's words, hoping to glean something of use.


----------



## mleibrock (May 26, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa watches the others sleepily and with half-hearted interest.  She can't quit yawning and her mind wanders.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

"It is in the after world," Leaf says to Abraxis. "It is a restless spirit and has no time for the living. We should just leave it alone and once it has gone away maybe we can explore the area it seems to be pacing. Then in the light of day we can maybe find a way to set the spirit to rest for eternity."

OCC: Might have missed the question - Does Leaf have his spells from yesterday or does he need to pray to fill his slots?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2011)

OOC: It's still first watch, so he wouldn't have regained his spells yet - hasn't had enough rest. As to when he prays for them, you just need to set a time - Gozreh doesn't really care whether it's sunset, sunrise, mid-day, etc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2011)

OOC: My mistake, HM - I was thinking old-school for a second there. Pick a time of day when Leaf prays for his spells (Gozreh doesn't care when). He'll pray at that time each day and his spells will renew then. It seems likely that he'd have them all at this time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

"Well, I'm not certain I can return to sleep with that thing whispering all about us," says Abraxis, smiling. "But I suppose I can try."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: It's still first watch, so he wouldn't have regained his spells yet - hasn't had enough rest. As to when he prays for them, you just need to set a time - Gozreh doesn't really care whether it's sunset, sunrise, mid-day, etc.




Ooc - it's actually third watch


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

OCC: Which is why I was asking. But spells stay until used or a the new time to pray comes along. I was think 3e myself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2011)

The apparition continues its lonely walk up and down the surf, bemoaning its losses for another 45 minutes or so before it fades from view, and you're left with the rush of the surf and the gentle purring of the sea breeze.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Well I guess we should give the area he was staring at a look. I don't think I will be able to get much sleep knowing there is a restless spirit roaming near camp." Leaf says after the poor soul disappears.

"But first I must meditate and pray to Gozreh for guidance." he says before sitting down cross-legged and bow his head.

[sblock=Spells]
0- Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
1- Sanctuary, Protection from Evil, d- Entangle

WoW over a year and still first lvl think we need to kick start this game a little more. 

BTW Mowgli will you be allowing Ultimate Magic spells in this. Not to many I like but Know the Enemy would be good to ID all of the spirit captain's abilities and later we test other spells. I wish to know if Control Summoned Creature is the anti-Summoner spell it seems to be. But that is at higher lvls. Maybe a few of the spells from the other classes should get a "test run".[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2011)

OOC: It is late enough (early enough?) that it won't cost you much rest to just stay awake - it'll start getting light in about 30 minutes. However, those who wish to rest more definitely have time to catch a bit more shuteye.

[sblock=HM]Well, right at 7 months since we started Serpent's Skull - the part you actually get experience for. But you're correct, this first part runs a little slow in regards to advancement. Of course, it just so happens that you've chosen almost the only route across the island that avoids encounters![/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa watches the "ghost" for a few minutes.  When it becomes clear to her that they are not going to be able to get its attention or converse with it, she lays back down and tries unsuccessfully to put it out of her mind and go back to sleep.

She lies quietly listening to the ghost and the others rustle.  She reflects on the parties current situation of being shipwrecked and can't help but try and put the limited information she has together.  Is there a possibility the captain may not have been to blame for their current situation.  _Ugggg, I need more information - she thinks to herself.
_

OOC - I'm just fine with no encounters right now.  Like holy man said...our primary goal is to stay alive.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Abraxis gets a few more minutes of shuteye before waking with the dawn.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

OCC: Plans when there is enough light: Take a swim out into the area of water the apparition was intent on. If Leaf gets into trouble he relies on his _sanctuary_ spell to protect him till he gets back to the beach.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2011)

The sky brightens rapidly with the dawn, the sun fairly leaping into the sky over the ocean waves. Leaf strips down to his skivvies, looking forward to an early morning swim and communion with his God.

The rest of the group stir themselves from a difficult night. As Jask rises and rubs the sleep from his eyes, he gasps in wonder and looks to Lerissa. "By the All-Seeing Eye, m'Lady, you've brought us right to it!" He points off shore . . . following his direction, you turn your gazes out and behold ninety-foot-long shipwreck leaning against the cliff side and several jagged reefs, encrusted with salt and moss. Its masts remain intact, but the sails have long since rotted away. At the bow, a leering demonic figurehead of green-caked brass provides an intimidating greeting. "That's the _Brine Demon_, my old berth!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

Abraxis smiles and yawns. "Well, what do you know? Now what is so important about the Brine Demon?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

The old cleric's face takes on a look of . . . hunger . . . as he gazes out at the wreck. "If proof of my innocence, a way to clear my name in Sargava, is to be found anywhere it will be on that wreck. I believe the Captain of that ship - a pirate - was involved with my superiors in Sargava. If there are papers aboard that confirm this, I can take them to the Sargavan government and clear my name with them."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 22, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> The sky brightens rapidly with the dawn, the sun fairly leaping into the sky over the ocean waves. Leaf strips down to his skivvies, looking forward to an early morning swim and communion with his God.
> 
> The rest of the group stir themselves from a difficult night. As Jask rises and rubs the sleep from his eyes, he gasps in wonder and looks to Lerissa. "By the All-Seeing Eye, m'Lady, you've brought us right to it!" He points off shore . . . following his direction, you turn your gazes out and behold ninety-foot-long shipwreck leaning against the cliff side and several jagged reefs, encrusted with salt and moss. Its masts remain intact, but the sails have long since rotted away. At the bow, a leering demonic figurehead of green-caked brass provides an intimidating greeting. "That's the _Brine Demon_, my old berth!"




Lerissa looks at the Brine Demon and then focuses on Jask.  "Truly I had nothing to do with it.  I think it is more your fate my friend, for your name to be cleared."  Lerissa thinks back to the night before, _Did the ghost seem to be in the area of the shipwreck?_

When Leaf returns, she asks for everyone to gather and lets Jask lead the conversation as to why this ship is important to him.  When he is finished, she will do her best to persuade the others that helping Jask is the right thing to do.  "He has already helped all of us in any endeavor we have asked and we owe it to our fellow castaway."

OOC - Mike,  she honestly believes what she is saying so I am at a loss as what to roll for a check to persuade.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2011)

"I am not opposed to exploring the wreck. It is possible that we could also find supplies or rations on board."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2011)

Leaf comes back from his swim in a great mood. He stands dripping on the beach his kilt and dagger are the only items he wears.

He looks at the_ Brine Demon_ from the beach and wonders at what secrets the pirate ship might posse. "Right let me get my belongs together and I will be set." he says to the others.

Walking back up the beach to camp he adds, "Anyone see a way to get to the wreck from land?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike,  she honestly believes what she is saying so I am at a loss as what to roll for a check to persuade.




OOC: Is she trying to convince the NPCs? If so, diplomacy is the way to go. If it's the PCs she's working on, no roll necessary (or helpful).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

Leaf prepares himself for another swim, looking around for an obvious way to approach the ship from land as he does so.

The _Brine Demon_ is stuck fast on the reef, but it's close enough to land and tilted in such a way that the masts are resting against a cliff face. It looks to be about a 20 minute walk - maybe 30 - around the cove and up the steep hill to the top of the cliff. From there, one could possible scale down the cliff to the masts, and thence to the _Demon_. But it would be a perilous climb. Probably safer to swim, especially as the sea is fairly calm at present.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2011)

"If we swim, we will be limited on the amount of gear we can take with us," says Abraxis, considering the shipwreck.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2011)

*Lerissa*

"That's a good point, something to definitely consider."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

"I am ready," Leaf says stepping up beside everyone as the look on at the ship. The goliath has left most of his gear back by his bedroll and carries his trident firmly in one hand.

"We should swim while the waters are calm and see if we can't find these papers to help clear Jask's name."


[sblock=Equipment]

```
Explorer's Outfit      00 gp 00 lb
Hide (Crocodile)       15 gp 25 lb
Trident (Large)        30 gp  8 lb
Dagger (Large)          4 gp  2 lb
Net (Medium)           20 gp  5 lb
Holy Symbol (Wooden)    1 gp  0 lb
Backpack                2 gp  2 lb
-torches (3)            3 cp  3 lb
-flint&steel            1 gp  0 lb
-waterskin              1 gp  4 lb
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1

[U]Saves   Total  Base  Mod  Misc Special[/U]
Fort:     4     2     +2          
Ref:      1     2     -1          
Will:     5     2     +3          


  BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12

[U]Weapon       Attack    Damage      Critical     Special[/U]
Trident        +3       2d6+2        20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger         +3       1d6+3     19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net            +0       ---           ---      Max Rng. 10', 
                                               Touch Attack Entangles  
[U]Spells Available:[/U]
* 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Guidance            * Sanctuary
      * Detect Magic        * Protection from Evil
      * Stabilize           * Entangle (D)

[U]Abilities:[/U]
Channel Energy (1d6): 3/3
Wooden Fist (1d6+3): 6/6
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Noticed Leaf doesn't have a spell component pouch when I went over equipment. Is NP as I got lucky with the spells I picked for today. Will keep it in mind for other spell choices I kind of like the small limitations makes it easier to decide on spells.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

OOC: OK, so what's the consensus? Are you swimming, walking around, or some combination of both? Also, what gear will you be taking and what armor will you wear? (Keep in mind that Armor Check and Encumbrance Penalties are doubled for swimming . . .)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2011)

"We can swim. I don't wear armor anyway."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> Leaf prepares himself for another swim, looking around for an obvious way to approach the ship from land as he does so.
> 
> The _Brine Demon_ is stuck fast on the reef, but it's close enough to land and tilted in such a way that the masts are resting against a cliff face. It looks to be about a 20 minute walk - maybe 30 - around the cove and up the steep hill to the top of the cliff. From there, one could possible scale down the cliff to the masts, and thence to the _Demon_. But it would be a perilous climb. Probably safer to swim, especially as the sea is fairly calm at present.




OOC - Mike,  Would it be conceivable for one of us to stay behind on the top of the cliff and lower the gear down in a sack on a rope to the others and to bring it back the same way?  Just thinking of other options.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike,  Would it be conceivable for one of us to stay behind on the top of the cliff and lower the gear down in a sack on a rope to the others and to bring it back the same way?  Just thinking of other options.




OOC: That looks doable from here. Since the deck of the ship doesn't actually but against the cliff they couldn't get to it without climbing the mast (the rigging is all rotted). But if you were lowering stuff that's not breakable you should be able to get the rope swinging enough to clear the gap between cliff and deck so you could get it to the deck itself.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC: Anyone a good climber?*


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Anyone a good climber?*




OOC - Definitely not Lerissa.  She has a -1 in acrobatics and a 1 on climb.  She'll gladly do the lowering of the gear.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

OOC: So two swimming and two (three with eidolon?) trying to climb down. I know Leaf is swimming and truly that is all I know, lol.

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Explorer's Outfit      00 gp 00 lb
Hide (Crocodile)       15 gp 25 lb
Trident (Large)        30 gp  8 lb
Dagger (Large)          4 gp  2 lb
Net (Medium)           20 gp  5 lb
Holy Symbol (Wooden)    1 gp  0 lb
Backpack                2 gp  2 lb
-torches (3)            3 cp  3 lb
-flint&steel            1 gp  0 lb
-waterskin              1 gp  4 lb
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1

[U]Saves   Total  Base  Mod  Misc Special[/U]
Fort:     4     2     +2          
Ref:      1     2     -1          
Will:     5     2     +3          


  BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12

[U]Weapon       Attack    Damage      Critical     Special[/U]
Trident        +3       2d6+2        20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger         +3       1d6+3     19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net            +0       ---           ---      Max Rng. 10', 
                                               Touch Attack Entangles  
[U]Spells Available:[/U]
* 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Guidance            * Sanctuary
      * Detect Magic        * Protection from Evil
      * Stabilize           * Entangle (D)

[U]Abilities:[/U]
Channel Energy (1d6): 3/3
Wooden Fist (1d6+3): 6/6
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6
```
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm back. I can climb


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: So two swimming and two (three with eidolon?) trying to climb down. I know Leaf is swimming and truly that is all I know, lol.













*OOC:*


Abraxis is swimming


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC: OK, just so I'm clear on the plan. Lerissa and Auron will walk out on the peninsula and up the ridge with the gear; once there, they'll lower the gear down to the deck. Abraxis and Leaf will swim out to the shipwreck, and hopefully will be waiting to collect the gear when the other two lower it.

Will Lerissa and Auron then attempt to climb down to the shipwreck?


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa is not planning on climbing down but that doesn't mean she wont if the others run into trouble... or if she does for that matter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2011)

Because of your precautions, the search of the _Brine Demon_ goes well. Lerissa and Auron make their way up to the top of the cliff and manage to lower any gear requested by Leaf and Abraxis, who's swim to the wreck is successful.

Together the Goliath and the Aasimar explore the rotting decks and cabins, quickly ascertaining that almost everything aboard is rotted beyond salvage. The sole item of any remaining value to be found is in the captain's cabin, where a skeleton sits slumped over a desk, bony hands clutching a well preserved darkwood coffer that sits in an opened secret compartment. A quick examination reveals that the coffer is locked, though the mechanism has been eroded by the salt air and would likely not be too hard to open.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

"Let's get a rope tied around the coffer, so Lerissa and Auron can haul it up...we can worry about unlocking it once we get it on solid ground."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

"Agreed," Leaf says as he helps finish with the search of the _Brine Demon_. "I hope something in it will help Jask."

OOC: Ready to head back to camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

You tie the coffer to the rope with the rest of your gear without difficulty, and Lerissa and Auron haul it up the cliff face. The four of you make your way back to the camp, where the rest of the castaways await.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

"A good swim," Leaf says with a smile. "I wish are situation wasn't so dire or I would take advantage of these chances more often."

He looks to the darkwood coffer and wonders if it is trapped. Although not his specialty he stands nearby. "Should you wish it I give Gozreh's blessing to   whoever wishes to try and open this."

OCC: Will cast Guidance on whoever needs to make a check.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa struggles with the coffer to be sure Auron feels he is not burdened with more than his share.  Once the two of them get it on solid ground, she takes a cursory look at it to see if there is anything that she notices.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

Lerissa's inspection of the coffer reveals a slightly rusted lock and clasp, with no hidden traps.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "A good swim," Leaf says with a smile. "I wish are situation wasn't so dire or I would take advantage of these chances more often."




Abraxis smiles and claps Leaf on the back. "And we both certainly smell better for the swim!" He then steps back, and gives Lerissa room to attack the locked coffer.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Abraxis smiles and claps Leaf on the back. "And we both certainly smell better for the swim!" He then steps back, and gives Lerissa room to attack the locked coffer.




Funny!  I was not thinking that, but it probably would be something Lerissa would do.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2011)

*Lerissa*

OOC - I'll get another post up this eve


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 6, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa notices Abaraxis step back as she drops the chest to the ground.  Her smiles grows as she realizes what he is doing and feels that familiar adrenaline rush with the upcoming opportunity for destruction.  

She looks to the others, including Jask, in case they have any objections to her forcing the coffer open.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2011)

OOC: Once Lerissa gets the responses to her inquiry (or when she decides to go ahead and break it open without them) I'll just need a STR check (to force it) or a Disable Device check (to pick it).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2011)

*Lerissa*

OOC - I think I gave everyone ample time to reposnd.

Hearing no objections to the insinuated plan of bashing the heck out of the lock or clasp with a rock, Lerissa finds a big rock and begins to do just that.

OOC - With that roll, this might take some time...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"Why not try and pick the lock Lerissa?" Leaf asks slightly confused. "We aren't going anywhere so you will have plenty of time to work on it."

"Or is this some tiefling custom I am unaware of?" he adds after noticing the wide smile on the woman's face.

OCC: i.e. take 20


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2011)

Abraxis smiles too. "Stones seem more Leaf's forte anyway, Lerissa..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

"I could use a stone," Leaf says dubiously. "But it might just destroy box, contents, and most of the ground under it. HA!HA!" he finishes with a grin flexing one large hand.

OCC: Could I use the goliath's one weapon size category higher ability to use a large rock instead of a medium one? Not that I want to just want to know what it would look like for fluff/RP purposes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: Sure! (DC 18 Disable Device or STR check to open the box).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2011)

"Well, come on now. Put those muscles to use."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

"Rather not have to break this, in case there is something vaulable inside. But here goes." Leaf says lifting a large rock over his head in both hands.

"OWWWW!!! My foot!!" Leaf says starting to hop around since he missed the chest completely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2011)

The rusty lock stubbornly resists Lerissa's attempts to break it open, and Leaf drops a bloody big rock from about 10' in the air . . . only to miss. But the rock does make quite an impression in the ground beside the chest, as well as on the Goliath's foot.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 18, 2011)

*Lerissa*



HolyMan said:


> "Rather not have to break this, in case there is something vaulable inside. But here goes." Leaf says lifting a large rock over his head in both hands.
> 
> "OWWWW!!! My foot!!" Leaf says starting to hop around since he missed the chest completely.




Lerissa scoots back from the chest as she sees Leaf raise the rock over his head.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

After some running around and then limping in a circle the goliath moves back to the box. "Not getting the better of me, you... you old son of a birch."

Leaf draws his dagger and sets about wedging the overly large blade under the lid near the lock. After the tip is through the goliath takes and leverages the knife up and down trying to snap the lock away from the wood.

OCC: Trying again or if you want dmg dagger is 1d6+3 (I think).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

Abraxis is too busy to see if Leaf's prying dagger is successful, as he is still doubled over laughing at the Goliath's dropping of a rock upon his own foot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2011)

Leaf manages to set aside the pain in his toes long enough to carefully insert the tip of his dagger into the seam of the box and pry the rusted hasp open. Inside the box, you find a gleaming dagger of obviously fine craftsmanship, an exquisite gold locket, and several fat ledgers and journals.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 20, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa reaches for the ledgers and journals and as she removes them, she makes eye-contact with Jask.  She raises her brows in a questioning look.  "Well, well... what have we here?"  

She begins to flip through the books to form an idea of what is included here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

A quick glance through the journals and ledgers shows them to be records of dealings and agreements between Avret Kinkarian (Captain of the _Brine Demon_) and various people in Bloodcove and Sargava. It'll take more in depth study - likely with Jask's help - to be sure, but it looks like this might be the proof the cleric was looking for.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2011)

"Well Jask, it looks like you might just be vindicated. Assuming we can find escape from this island, of course."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Leaf will examine the locket as the others give the papers a look over. 

"An odd trinket for a pirate to be protecting?" the goliath mutters in wonder. He mumbles a pray to Gozreh to provide some insight into what these items may be.

OCC: Have to see what spells I took before continuing. 
EDIT: A ha I do have detect magic, will use it on the locket and dagger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Leaf speaks the words to the minor enchantment that shifts his vision to the magical realm and examines the rest of the find closely. The dagger is indeed magical (+1). The locket is not magical, but is very well preserved. In the course of Leaf's examination, it opens to reveal the portrait of a beautiful lady. Underneath the picture is engraved the word _Aeshamara_.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Interesting," Leaf says holding up both the locket and the dagger.

"This," he says indicating the dagger. "Is magical, but to small for me. And this might be what that poor ghost pirate is looking for. His _Aeshamara. _At first I was thinking that is what he nicknamed his ship."

Leaf gives the dagger to whomever wishes it. "How do we go about giving the locket to him. He didn't really pay attention to us before."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "Interesting," Leaf says holding up both the locket and the dagger.
> 
> "This," he says indicating the dagger. "Is magical, but to small for me. And this might be what that poor ghost pirate is looking for. His _Aeshamara. _At first I was thinking that is what he nicknamed his ship."
> 
> Leaf gives the dagger to whomever wishes it. "How do we go about giving the locket to him. He didn't really pay attention to us before."




Lerissa looks up at Leaf as he puts the pieces together.  Too interested in the books to make the connection, she is obviously impressed at the intellect he possesses and can't help but wonder if she could break him as she has done so many.

She looks at the dagger and if no one else seems interested, she speaks up, "I could definitely put that to good use."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Leaf hands Lerissa the dagger with a grin. "As long as it isn't on me little sister."

Leaf will hand the locket over so everyone may get a look at it. "The bones of the old dead captain were found near the case. I think he must have died before getting to the locket he desperately wanted and thus his spirit is now restless."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2011)

"I suppose that we can approach the apparition with the locket, and see if he takes note of it...assuming he appears again tonight."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "I suppose that we can approach the apparition with the locket, and see if he takes note of it...assuming he appears again tonight."




"I agree with Rhun.  Let's pass the day, celebrate our success with a bit of music (who plays something?) and see if our ghostly friend presents himself tonight."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2011)

"We may also want to look into the possibility of gathering some more food and water as well. It is a shame all of the provisions stored upon that ship were ruined."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

Jask looks at the papers from the box in Lerissa's hand, an expression of hope on his rugged face, then pulls his attention away from his potential salvation and to the surroundings.

"So, will we set up camp here as you explore the rest of the island? Happy as I am . . . and I find myself quite happy even though we may find nothing in the papers to help . . . we still need to find a way off this island and get to Eleder." He looks to the other castaways. "Come, Aerys. Let's see about getting something a little more comfortable set up. You look like you could use a better place to rest than this meager camp we've got right now."

Aerys _is_ looking more than a little peakéd. She takes a deep breath and nods determinedly, then stands to help Jask establish camp. She looks to be willing herself not to throw up as she works. The aging cleric quickly puts Gelik and Sasha to work as well, despite their grumblings and complaints, before turning back to you. "Perhaps some of you could go foraging for food and fresh water? I can help with that another time, but for now I think I'm needed to keep these ingrates working . . ."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa willingly hands the papers to Jask.  "You will know better what will help free you and your name than I."

She is taken back a bit as the cleric takes such initiative.  She catches herself smiling slightly and quickly does something about that  as she turns to bend over and pick up a branch near the camp.  She moves it only a couple feet but it affords her the opportunity to regain control of her emotions.  As she bends drops the branch, she scans the area for any tracks of a possible dinner.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

"Right best to gather what we can and then prepare for tonight, in case the ghost captain returns." Leaf says gathering his bow and going off with Lerissa to hunt and forage.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2011)

Abraxis does his best to help.









*OOC:*


Aid Another


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2011)

The three of you forage and hunt, and eventually find enough food to last you for a day or two. Roots and berries and a small feral pig will make a good stew, and the tropical fruit brought in by Lerissa will stave of scurvy for a while.

[sblock=OOC]You have enough food to feed everyone for a day, and a half day's rations left over.

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - still with us?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 9, 2011)

*Lerissa*

As Lerissa returns with her treasure (the fruit), she sees Abraxis with Leaf's help has brought real meat to the table and her mouth instantly begins to salivate.  She is suddenly a bit embarrassed of her contribution but that feeling quickly subsides as the thought of pork in her mouth completely consumes her thoughts.

She quickly hands the berries to Aerys and asks is she would wash these and Lerissa begins gathering wood for a fire.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2011)

While the hunters were out, Jask - with gentle encouragement for Aerys and not so gentle encouragement for the two slackers - whipped the base camp into shape. Gelik and Sasha are both looking very disgruntled. Aerys is lying on a pallet, her skin pale and a cold sweat on her brow. She's muttering under her breath and moaning, wide eyes staring up into the trees.

The aging cleric meets you at a slight distance from the camp, just out of earshot from the others. "I'm worried about her," he says as he casts a quick glance back at the restless girl. "I've done what I can, but without knowing what's afflicting her I can do little but try to keep her at ease until it passes."

[sblock=OOC]With the swim/trek and exploring the _Brine Demon_ and spending 4 hours provisioning, it's about mid-afternoon now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The aging cleric meets you at a slight distance from the camp, just out of earshot from the others. "I'm worried about her," he says as he casts a quick glance back at the restless girl. "I've done what I can, but without knowing what's afflicting her I can do little but try to keep her at ease until it passes."





"Are there any herbs or such that we might look for? Perhaps we could find something to aid in treating her."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2011)

OOC: Didn't you risk life and limb gathering just such a thing on your trek from your first campsite to the beach?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Didn't you risk life and limb gathering just such a thing on your trek from your first campsite to the beach?





OOC - Crap, I can't remember why we didn't give it to her.  Anyone else?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2011)

"What about some of those berries we gathered in the briar patch?" asks Abraxis. "I believe they have some healing properties. Might be worth a try..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

"The berries from the Viper Nettle bush." Leaf says looking at the woman sadly. "We should use them, it is all we have. And may be her only hope."

OCC: Leaf will help feed her the berries. And then watch over her casting guidance when/if she gets to roll a save.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: You've got 12 doses of the Viper Nettle. She prob'ly won't need all of them .


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2011)

"Start with one, Leaf. We don't know just how potent they are."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Nodding the goliath goes over to the sick woman and Jask and helps him to administer the berry. After they are done he sighs, "Now the worst part. Now we must wait."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

The hulking Goliath kneels next to Aerys' writhing form, grasping her jaw in a surprisingly gentle hand and forcing it open enough to carefully feed her a handful - a human sized handful - of berries and massaging her throat to make her swallow. After a few moments, her spasms begin to subside and she seems to be relaxing somewhat.

OOC: A dose of the berries is a handful. Anybody have actions for while you wait? You could look over those papers with Jask, or go hunting for more provisions so you have a little 'bank' in case you can't hunt tomorrow for some reason . . ."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Once Lerissa sees that Leaf is taking care of Aerys, Lerissa will go about making that fire to get dinner going.

OOC - She was planning on sitting down with Jask after dinner to begin reading the journals.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

OOC: Lerissa and Jask are going over the papers from the _Brine Demon_. Leaf's taking care of Aerys. Sasha and Gelik are lazing about. Anything else going on before we move forward?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2011)

Abraxis spends some time along the shore, trying to collect shellfish and crustaceans that could be added to the group's supply of rations...


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 13, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Lerissa and Jask are going over the papers from the _Brine Demon_. Leaf's taking care of Aerys. Sasha and Gelik are lazing about. Anything else going on before we move forward?




I think that about covers it, a nice evening of camaraderie.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

After a few hours of poring over the papers, Lerissa rubs her eyes in fatigue and lies back against the driftwood log. Jask continues reading for a few minutes before exclaiming excitedly, "This is it! I"ve found it!" He laughs in delight and begins capering around on the beach like a man half his age, waving the papers he's been reading around in the air.

Abraxis returns from his jaunt down the beach with a nice haul of crabs and assorted mollusks - enough to supplement the castaways' food supply and keep the entire group fed tomorrow.

It seems like things are finally going your way . . .


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2011)

"Now, if we just had some salt and some spicy peppers," says Abraxis, dropping his load of shellfish near the fire.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 18, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> After a few hours of poring over the papers, Lerissa rubs her eyes in fatigue and lies back against the driftwood log. Jask continues reading for a few minutes before exclaiming excitedly, "This is it! I"ve found it!" He laughs in delight and begins capering around on the beach like a man half his age, waving the papers he's been reading around in the air.
> 
> Abraxis returns from his jaunt down the beach with a nice haul of crabs and assorted mollusks - enough to supplement the castaways' food supply and keep the entire group fed tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like things are finally going your way . . .




As Lerissa lies back and allows Jask to continue reading, she thinks...life on this island really isn't so bad.  It is so much simpler than back in the "civilized world"  if it can really be called that.  She has to smile at the irony.  She looks around to the rest of the group and has to feel a satisfaction she can't remember feeling since she was very young and didn't have worries.  So, she takes a moment to take it all in and enjoy it while it lasts.

OOC - much like this weekend will be


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2011)

You spend the evening relishing the feeling that you're doing all right - that you've "caught up" and are getting a handle on survival as castaways. The shellfish collected by Abraxis taste excellent after being grilled with a bit of the wild fowl Auron managed to bring in and the various tubers and herbs collected by Lerissa. Even with rationing to stretch your stores, this is the best meal you've had since . . . well, maybe since well _before_ the wreck, since food aboard the _Jenivere_ wasn't exactly gourmet.

Aerys' tossing and turning gives way to restful sleep about the time you finish your meal, and it appears she's turned the corner.

Plans for the night? Watch order, further attempts at improving the attitude of Sasha and Gelik? Anything else?

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to try to get a replacement for Leaf, but I think I'll hold off on replacing Auron for now; I've been told that Ryan was in a car accident, and I'd like to give him the chance to get back in at a later date if he wishes.

I'll figure out an IC way to work Leaf out of the game, but until we get resolution on whether or not Ryan will rejoin us I'll just allow Auron to fade quietly into the background - we'll assume he's with you, but he won't be active at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2011)

"I'll take first watch," volunteers Abraxis. "And we should keep our eyes open for that apparition...keep the locket we found close at hand, as we may be able to put the poor soul to rest."


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "I'll take first watch," volunteers Abraxis. "And we should keep our eyes open for that apparition...keep the locket we found close at hand, as we may be able to put the poor soul to rest."




Lerissa pipes up when Abraxis speaks of tonight's watches.  "I'd like second watch."  She looks to Sasha, "Would you be my watch partner tonight?  If that ghost doesn't want the locket it'll be a fun fight", she says to tempt Sasha.  "Abraxis is right, tonight's objective should be to lay that wandering soul to rest.  Anything that makes our lives easier on this island is a good thing... though I have to admit we seem to be pretty good at this island thing."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2011)

Abraxis smiles at Lerissa. "Don't jinx it now..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2011)

Sasha graces Lerissa with an uncharacteristic grin - really, more a slight baring of her teeth than a full fledged grin, but it does look bloodthirsty - as he mentions the possibility of a fight. "I suppose if there's a chance of something interesting happening, I could manage to stay awake for a watch. Besides, you probably won't let me eat again if I don't do _something_, and this looks like the least work."

Still feeling good about things, with full bellies and enough food in the larder that you'll be able to eat tomorrow for sure, you bed down for the night.

[sblock=OOC]Mike, is there any specific tack you'd like to take to try to improve Sasha's attitude while you're on watch? If so, we can either play it out or you can paint it in broad strokes for me.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Sasha graces Lerissa with an uncharacteristic grin - really, more a slight baring of her teeth than a full fledged grin, but it does look bloodthirsty - as he mentions the possibility of a fight. "I suppose if there's a chance of something interesting happening, I could manage to stay awake for a watch. Besides, you probably won't let me eat again if I don't do _something_, and this looks like the least work."
> 
> Still feeling good about things, with full bellies and enough food in the larder that you'll be able to eat tomorrow for sure, you bed down for the night.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Mike, is there any specific tack you'd like to take to try to improve Sasha's attitude while you're on watch? If so, we can either play it out or you can paint it in broad strokes for me.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mike P]  Lerissa seems to have honed in on Sasha's interest...adventure.  If something happens during their watch it might be a turning point in her attitude toward the group.  During the watch Lerissa is strike up conversations about the reasons she was on the Jenivere.  Lerissa will see where that takes their conversation.

I would like to role play it out, maybe in Lerissa's thread? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2011)

It is in the middle of Lerissa's watch with Sasha that the spirit makes his appearance . . .

A ghostly form, skeletal bones gnawed bare of flesh by the creatures of the sea but still wearing a captain's coat and tricorn hat, rises from the fire with a ghostly wail of rage. "Traitors! Mutineers! What have you done with  . . ." The ghastly creature catches sight of Lerissa's companion and his vitriolic torrent comes to an abrupt halt. "Ashemara? Is that you? Have you come for me?"

[sblock=MikeL]Whenever you're ready you can start your RP with Sasha. We'll continue to play it out in Lerissa's side thread as we move forward here.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2011)

See Lerissa's side thread. Everyone is welcome to follow along as well if you wish.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

OOC: Let's play the action w/ the ghost out here, and use Lerissa's thread to RP Lerissa's attempts to sweet talk Sasha into a better general attitude


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the ghost loud enough to wake those of us sleeping?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: Let's play the action w/ the ghost out here, and use Lerissa's thread to RP Lerissa's attempts to sweet talk Sasha into a better general attitude




Lerissa is pleased the ghost has decided to appear during this watch and she feels her hand immediately travel to her weapon, like a weapon is really going to hurt a ghost she then thinks to herself.

She immediately places the necklace in Sasha's hand, "Put it on and tell him he is dead but you need time before you can join him. Then take off the necklace and give it to him and tell him it's a symbol of your love and you will meet him soon."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the ghost loud enough to wake those of us sleeping?




OOC: Make a Perception check - beat a 12 and you can wake up.



mleibrock said:


> Lerissa is pleased the ghost has decided to appear during this watch and she feels her hand immediately travel to her weapon, like a weapon is really going to hurt a ghost she then thinks to herself.
> 
> She immediately places the necklace in Sasha's hand, "Put it on and tell him he is dead but you need time before you can join him. Then take off the necklace and give it to him and tell him it's a symbol of your love and you will meet him soon."




Sasha appears quite young as she looks from Lerissa to the amulet and then to the ghost. "You want me to what? Oh, I don't think so . . . it sounds like he's . . ."

The apparition continues to move up the beach; as Lerissa holds the amulet out the creatures eyes light on it. *"WHAT'S THIS?!"*


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Make a Perception check - beat a 12 and you can wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As Sasha balks at her request, Lerissa will do just as she instructed Sasha to do.  Lerissa, places the necklace on her neck and waits for the apparition to come closer.  She says softly to Shasha, "Get my back and see if you can rouse the others."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2011)

Abraxis grumbles something about strange voices, rolls to his other side, and continues sleeping.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2011)

The ghost's eyes glow even brighter with apparent rage as they light on the amulet, now around Lerissa's neck. "TRAITORS! MUTINEERS!" He moves forward, plainly intending attack.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> The ghost's eyes glow even brighter with apparent rage as they light on the amulet, now around Lerissa's neck. "TRAITORS! MUTINEERS!" He moves forward, plainly intending attack.




Lerissa reaches for her blade and lets out her signature warrior scream.  

(Attempt to Intimidate - Demoralize)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


New perception check with Larissa's screaming?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2011)

The apparition appears unaffected by Lerissa's scream, but it definitely makes note of her scimitar! "You would draw steel on me, on your captain!? Mutiny! What have you done with my Anamshara?"









*OOC:*


No need for a check - the racket is plenty loud enough to wake you, your campmates, and any dead that happen to be within 100 yards


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> The apparition appears unaffected by Lerissa's scream, but it definitely makes note of her scimitar! "You would draw steel on me, on your captain!? Mutiny! What have you done with my Anamshara?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lerissa lowers her blade to her side in a gesture of good faith.  "I have no quarrel with you good captain."  If you look below your feet I think you will find you are dead but have not yet passed on to the other side.  We explored your ship's wreckage and found the locket which you are welcome to have if you like.  We are also shipwrecked on this island but our lives were luckily, we think, spared.  Again, I have no quarrel with you, we only want you to find rest."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2011)

Abraxis grabs his glaive, and moves to support Lerissa.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2011)

The ghostly creature continues to move toward Lerissa even as Abraxis lurches from his bed and grabs his glaive. He holds out his hand in a gesture halfway between threatening and entreating. "Anamshara . . . give her to me now and I may decide to spare your miserable traitorous life!"


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will hold out the locket to her side to be sure he is indeed speaking of the locket.  If his eyes follow, she will gather it into her palm and extend it out toward the uneasy soul, palm up and hand open so that he may take it if he so desires.

"We wish you rest, but would love to hear your story if you'd care to share.

sense motive roll:

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2011)

"We are not your enemy, nor traitors," adds Abraxis in a calm and even tone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

The Captain's eyes do indeed follow the locket as you hold it out; however, it is plain that he's not responding at all to your verbal forays . . . he's clearly in his own world. When you hold the locket out to him he reaches for it. There's a very disconcerting sensation as his hand passes through yours and through the locket. A look of peace comes over his face, and he slowly fades from view.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2011)

*Lerissa*

After he fades from view, Lerissa looks over her shoulder to Abraxis, "I guess that's good right?"  She closes her hand on the locket and brings it back to her.  She pauses for a moment considering the amulet and then suddenly hurls it into the ocean.  She mutters under her breath, "Be at peace."

She then turns back to the group, "OK, enough excitement for tonight, go back to sleep, Sasha and I will finish this watch."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2011)

Abraxis's eyes follow the flight path of the locket until it disappears with a splash into the waves. "I hope if doesn't turn out that we needed that for anything else," he says quietly. Then, he returns to his bedroll to go back to sleep.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2011)

As Abraxis turns back to his bedroll he notes that Jask is sitting up, but Gelik is still sound asleep - a tall, slender form steps from the shadow of the treeline and strides confidently onto the beach. The moonlight glints from his shoulder length blonde hair as he looks around curiously. He holds his hands well away from his weapons and call out. "Ahoy the camp! Not to worry, I mean you no harm."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2011)

Abraxis eyes the man, holding his glaive ready, but not quite threatening. "Identify yourself," he says. "Who are you, and how did you get here."


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

"I am Taron Sanvin"" the man replies, his hands still away from his weapons. "I feared myself alone on this island as the ship I sailed with lost its course and fell victim to violent storms."  Glancing out to sea, Taron looke back at the glaive holding figure before him. "Though I see no ship of yours either."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 15, 2011)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks toward the direction Abraxis directs his speech and watches the newcomer approach.

Sense Motive Roll:

OOC - Mike, are all the other players gone?  On OP, I see only Lerissa, Rhun and Iron Wolf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC:

Yep - just the three of you. HM left the boards with just a status change to let us know, and hasn't responded to e-mail or to PM's either here or on OP, so I recruited IronWolf to replace him. Scott tells me renau1g was in an auto accident; I've not had any word from him either, but I'm going to keep Auron in limbo in case he makes a return.

On the Sense Motive check - Lerissa's going to need more than a glimpse of the man in the moonlight and the one or two statements to get a sense of his trustworthiness.



			
				Core Rulebook (pg 104) said:
			
		

> Trying to gain information with Sense Motive generally takes at least 1 minute, and you could spend a whole evening trying to get a sense of the people around you.




She's getting a decent read on Sasha because she's spent a few days in very trying circumstances with her. Not to worry, though . . . at 5th level she'll be able to discern lies as an immediate action (only one person per round, though).


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC - OK, for some reason, I was thinking Scott of Leif were in this game.

Thanks for the heads up on sense motive.  I'll endeavor to use it more appropriately.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> "I am Taron Sanvin"" the man replies, his hands still away from his weapons. "I feared myself alone on this island as the ship I sailed with lost its course and fell victim to violent storms."  Glancing out to sea, Taron looke back at the glaive holding figure before him. "Though I see no ship of yours either."




"Indeed," answers Abraxis. "It seems we find ourselves in much the same situation, as our ship too now rests beneath the waves." Abraxis twirls his glaive and plants the butt of the haft in the ground. He then gestures toward the campfire. "Come, warm yourself, and we can talk. How long have you been stranded here, Taron Sanvin?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how long you guys want to spend on RPing this meeting, but this looks to be a leisurely game. I'm in no hurry to advance the story by sacrificing role-play; so long as there's a reasonably steady post rate I'm happy whether it's role play, plot development or combat.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 30, 2011)

Taron walks with the very slight hint of a limp as he favors one leg slightly as he moves towards the campfire. He settles in near the fire, holding his hands out to warm them from the welcome flames.

"I believe I have been on the island for near a month gauging the passing of the moon by my count. My leg was injured during the wreck and was unable to move far at all. I spent most of my time near where you found me." Taron replies. My god felt fit to sustain me, but appears to have felt letting my wounds heal on their own would give me perspective. For the nourishment I was thankful."

[sblock=OOC]
I totally missed Rhun's response on the 19th. Sorry about that, I am wondering if it happened when the subscriptions were going through their marking everything as read randomly phase. I normally don't have this much time pass between posts as I try to not be a blocker in a game.

Feel free to @ mention me if you ever think I have been away from a thread longer than ordinary - which in my case is probably anything over 48 hours if I haven't posted a note regarding an absence from the boards longer than that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2012)

The silvery-platinum haired man nods. "I am Abraxis Hellis. And you've certainly done well in surviving for a moon's turn. This island does not seem to be particularly friendly." The golden irises of Abraxis' eyes focus intently on the newcomer, as if peering into Taron's very soul. 










*OOC:*


Detect Evil on Taron, just to be safe.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 3, 2012)

"A pleasure to meet you Abraxis Hellis." Taron replies from his place near the fire. "That seemed quite the exchange on the beach I just witnessed. A ghost from another wreck?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2012)

OOC: No evil on him


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2012)

"Yes. As I said, not the most friendly of islands. Ghosts, aggressive crustaceans, and who know what else all apparently inhabit this island we find ourselves on." Abraxis holds his hands to the fire. "We must find a way off of this island. We've formed a band to work toward that common goal. Another hand would be most welcome, provided it is a useful one."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 5, 2012)

"I am certain I have talents that may prove useful." Taron replies as he reaches into a side pocket of his backpack and withdraws a battered flask. "I am afraid that wreck took my tankard for now, but I still have this with a few good swigs left in it." Taron continues as he offers a sip from the flask to Abraxis, before taking a small one himself.

"Now, what plan have you to get off this island? Taron asks as he puts the flask into the backpack again.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2012)

Abraxis takes a sip, and hands the flask back. "Thank you. Honestly, we do not yet have a plan for escaping the island. We've spent the last couple of days merely trying to survive. But it is our hope that with some exploration, perhaps we can find a salvageable ship or other means to escape."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 7, 2012)

"More exploration it is then. I will be happy to lend what aid I can as we continue to scour the island for the means off of it." Taron replies.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa looks at the newcomer with more than a critical eye.  "So tell us, what would you be able to contribute to our group if we agree to allow you to remain among us?  So far all I can see that you are proficient at is drinking."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Taron glances from the near empty flask to the person addressing him now. He finishes pocketing the flask in his backpack before replying. "I bring knowledge and the spirits of Cayden himself to help ease our stay on the island while we work to find our way off. How else do you suspect I managed to lie injured in the shallow hole in the ground near the beach and survive my weeks here?" Taron replies. "I am confident you will find my aid quite useful upon this island."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2012)

"You've been here on the island for a while longer than we," says Brae. "Have you noticed anything that may be of use to us? Or any dangers that we should be aware of?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

"Unfortunately I had just enough energy and stamina to crawl myself to a small depression near where you found me." Taron replies. "I found myself with an injured leg from the shipwreck. I woke up on the shore, unable to stand, hurt like a Chelaxian devil! I spent the past weeks, I lost count of how many, waiting for it to heal up a bit and I dared not venture too far initially."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2012)

Abraxis nods. "Well, at least you weren't set upon by those monstrous crab-like creatures. They seem to be quite common on the beaches."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 12, 2012)

"I am certain it was the graces of Cayden Cailean that kept such creatures from me while I recovered my mobility." Taron replies.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 14, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa mumbles under her breath loud enough so that only Sasha might hear, "Great, a lame drunk, just what we need.  He'll be a lot of help."  She looks to Sasha as she says this to gauge her thoughts.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Taron seems too distracted looking into the fire and continuing to warm his hands to hear Lerissa's comment. "Shall we continue your explorations at first light? I can take a watch if you wish to get us through until dawn."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

Lerissa catches a slight smile on the redhead's face as she makes her way back to her post, but she's not quite sure how to interpret the expression . . .

[sblock=OOC MikeL]I can't remember, did you make your diplomacy check for this evening already? If not, now would be a good time . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 15, 2012)

[sblock=
OOC Mike P] - I don't think I did.  I think Lerissa is actually coming around to possibly calling the original cast as friends, especially now that there is an outsider she can focus her disdain on.[/sblock]

Thank God, a decent roll finally!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

Lerissa and Sasha finish out their watch, as do each of the rest of you, with no further disturbance. Sasha seems somewhat more helpful the next day, requiring only a little prodding from Jask to take on her share of the camp chores. Aerys continues her slow recovery, but her fever seems to have come down some and she doesn't seem to be tossing in delirium. Gelik snores loudly until Jask nudges him - surprisingly gently - to wakefulness and directs him firmly to wash in the surf and then bring water from the stream to the camp.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2012)

*Lerissa*

As Lerissa returns from gathering some wood for a morning fire, she catches Jask prodding Gelik to wash and bring back some water.  Once the gnome is out of earshot, she comes up alongside Jask.  "You are doing a great job with the others.  If you ever need anything..." (she pauses for a minute not exactly sure what she is saying, then finally she decides on)  "I'm pleased to have you hear with us."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

Abraxis wakes himself with a dip in the ocean to refresh himself and wash the dirt from his body. He then dresses before rejoining the others. "We should probably not explore far from camp today. Aerys still needs time to recover. We should probably keep an eye out for food as well. Our stores aren't exactly plentiful."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2012)

OOC: Any discussion of Abraxis' proposal?


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 20, 2012)

"Aye, if there are wounded, then it would not do to travel too far. Taron replies. "Gathering food for stores would be good, I can ask for the blessings of Cayden to purify any such that we find.

Taron begins gathering his things, preparing to help explore the near area with the others.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa simply nods at Abraxis' statement.  "I think Jask might be more than willing to stay here with some of the others allowing us all to explore a bit more."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Lerissa simply nods at Abraxis' statement.  "I think Jask might be more than willing to stay here with some of the others allowing us all to explore a bit more."




"A good notion, that." Abraxis gazes out on the bay, contemplating. "I say we explore along the coast, around the south side of the bay. That will allow us to find out way back to camp easily."


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Taron nods. "The south side of the bay sounds good to me." Taron stands and prepares himself to head out with the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2012)

Abraxis packs his gear and secures his weapons, and readies himself for a bit of exploration.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 29, 2012)

OOC - Mike,

Would you be so kind as to provide us a map again?  Or is it on your OP?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

And here we are.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

OOC: Thanks, Rhun! The map's up on the OP site as well, though you should ignore the scale bar - the island is quite a bit larger than the 4500 feet or so (East-West) that the bar indicates. Your current base camp is at the red "X" on the largish cove midway down the east side of the Shiv. If you'll just let me know a general direction and the maximum time you want to stay out before heading back I'll let you know what you run into. Keep in mind that if you're hunting or foraging along the way that will cut your speed down considerably.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: If you'll just let me know a general direction and the maximum time you want to stay out before heading back I'll let you know what you run into. Keep in mind that if you're hunting or foraging along the way that will cut your speed down considerably.




*OOC: Abraxis is proposing we explore along the south side of the bay, and then southward down the island's east coast. I hate to throw out a set amount of time, but certainly we would want to be able to make it back to camp before nightfall. So, say 4-5 hours before we turn back (maybe as much as 6 if we are getting an early start)?*


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Abraxis is proposing we explore along the south side of the bay, and then southward down the island's east coast. I hate to throw out a set amount of time, but certainly we would want to be able to make it back to camp before nightfall. So, say 4-5 hours before we turn back (maybe as much as 6 if we are getting an early start)?*




OOC: Taron agrees with this plan.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2012)

*Lerissa*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Abraxis is proposing we explore along the south side of the bay, and then southward down the island's east coast. I hate to throw out a set amount of time, but certainly we would want to be able to make it back to camp before nightfall. So, say 4-5 hours before we turn back (maybe as much as 6 if we are getting an early start)?*




Lerissa agrees.  "Sounds like a reasonable suggestion to me."  She begins loading some of her necessitates in her pack.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2012)

Abraxis shoulders his pack, and starts off, using the haft of his glaive as a walking staff. It seemed easy to become exhausted in the hot, humid climate, and the aasimar would take whatever help he could get. "Come along now," he calls back to the others. "We're burning daylight."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 2, 2012)

Taron grabs his pack, taps the hilt of his rapier and dagger and begins to follow Abraxis as he sets off.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2012)

The three of you set off around the cove, moving a bit faster than the usual snail's sprint as this particular beach makes for easier travel than the interior of the island. Soon enough, you've rounded the south end and made your way to the southern point. From here, you can see yet another shipwreck off the coast to the south . . . it's becoming plain that this island has been the death of many such sailors of the inner sea.

[sblock=OOC]It's about noon, so I'll need you to make your first Fortitude Save (vs. Very Hot Conditions) of the day. DC 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

Abraxis stands at the edge of the sea, looking to see if there is any easy way to reach the wreck ship.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Taron wipes the sweat from his forehead in this stifling heat as the sun beats down.

[sblock=OOC]

Fort Save -- 1d20+3=21

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa moves with the group but has a tough time keeping her mind here.  Her thoughts keep wandering back to the others. _ I wonder how are things going.  Jask is trying to keep them in line I'm sure, I just hope they are OK.
_

OOC - It was bound to happen, both the other rolls were too good.


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2012)

Taron and Abraxis are moving easily as the heat and humidity climb. Perhaps because of her role in last nights excitement, or possibly because her uncharacteristic worry over the welfare of the other castaways is causing her to doubt the integrity of her self imposed emotional shields, Lerissa seems to have rested poorly and is struggling with the oppressive conditions.

[sblock=Mike]Lerissa suffers four points of non-lethal damage, and gains the Fatigued condition.

Yep, the Environmental Hazards here are just as much a force to be reckoned with as the monsters . . . and yet somehow you guys have managed to avoid pretty much everything so far.[/sblock]

You can make out little of the wrecked ship from here. It was plainly a victim of the same unpredictable currents and fearsome shoals that have claimed so many others around this cursed place and is well and truly scuttled. You'll have to make your way out to it in order to see any more.

OOC: Out to the ship, or exploring further along the coast?


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 9, 2012)

"Are you okay Lerissa? This sun will wear one down like nothing. Even laying in my hole on the beach for weeks found the sun very draining." Taron asks. "Are you well enough to carry on?

"If you are, I think checking out the ship would be worthwhile. If nothing else it may have some supplies for us or even maps or clues for a way off this treacherous island." Taron continues.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2012)

"I too believe checking the ship could be worthwhile," says Abraxis. "If Lerissa is well enough to proceed, that is. Taron, is there anything you can do to help? Sadly, my knowledge of the healing arts is not what I would like it to be."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 9, 2012)

"Sadly I do not have the means beyond providing some fresh water. But it seems only rest will help Lerissa recover her energy at this point." Taron replies.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2012)

"This island will likely prove the death of us all."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa stops her trek as the others notice her fatigue.  Very upset that she is showing weakness she brushes them off, "I'm fine, just turn around and mind your own business."  To the newcomer, "You know what, you still need to show what use you will be to us and I say you better do that in a hurry."  As she says this she reaches her hands into the sea and cups them together to hold the water.  She removes her hands and utters some words, purifying the water and takes a drink.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Abraxis smiles, glad to have the "old" Lerissa back. "Very well, let's see what we can find."

*OOC: Abraxis is all for checking out the ship, but if there isn't a way out by land, not sure we all want to swim out to it.*


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Taron pauses, a friendly smile playing across his face. "I am certain my abilities will prove worthwhile as we struggle to survive on this island." He then murmurs a short prayer under his breath as he cups his hands out in front of him and smiles as they fill with water which he then drinks from.

"We can try to one-up each other for a long time, or we can all work together to find ourselves a way off this island. Once we reach mainland we can choose whether it is best we part ways or continue our journey together." Taron replies, wiping his hands on his legs to dry them off.

[sblock=OOC]
Casted Create Water
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Abraxis smiles and shakes his near-empty waterskin at Taron and Lerissa. "How about a refill for this guy?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa smiles at Abraxis' attempt to lighten the mood.  She takes his waterskin and fills it and hers.

Cast create water.

OOC - Mike, Sorry, I thought my spell was purify water but it is actually create water.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> OOC - Mike, Sorry, I thought my spell was purify water but it is actually create water.




OOC: NP. For fluff it's close enough, and I'm enjoying the character development .

You see no way by land to get out to the ship. Swimming in the surf here (as in most places on the Shiv) is a DC20 Swim check each round.

As you look out over the surf and work on hashing out the pecking order, the line of clouds are moving inexorably closer. Though you've been on the island only a short time - Abraxis and Lerissa only a couple of days and Taron somewhat longer - you've come to the conclusion that a torrential downpour can be expected for a few hours almost every afternoon (usually from around a half hour after noon to mid-afternoon). And it's getting on toward that time of day.

[sblock=Housekeeping]I've been doing a little OP housekeeping this morning.

I've updated the map on the OP Wiki to mark your current base camp, current location and the points of interest you've encountered thus far - I'll try to remember to keep it updated as you go . . .  Along with this, I've added a page to the wiki that lists the encounters that are marked, and put a link to that page in the sidebar on the main wiki page.

IronWolf, I've also added a link to that sidebar for Taron's character sheet, and made a page on the wiki for you to use however you wish (my intention was to make a place for you to keep your own notes as the game progresses - various plot lines and thoughts are hard enough to keep up with in a game of this length when you're playing FtF. In PbP I've found it becomes almost impossible).

Next, in case it's not become obvious to you guys I've been writing the Adventure Log from Aerys' POV. You all should feel free to put in your own Adventure Log entries as well, and at any time you want. I only ask that you make them as an in character narrative so that they'll add something to the groups understanding of your character or to the story. For general notekeeping you should each use the wiki pages I've set up and linked to the sidebar.

Finally, when you edit your character sheets there should be a place near the bottom to add "character secrets." I'm not really sure how this will work from your end, as I've never been a _player_ in a campaign hosted on OP where this was available. When _I_ edit your sheets I can put in GM Notes that only I will be able to see. I can also add "Player Secrets" that will be visible by me as the GM, but also by the owner of the character and anyone else who is a member of the campaign with whom I chose to share that secret. What I'm not sure about is if you guys can add these secrets to your own characters as well, or if I have to be the one to add them - and if I add one to your character, can you then edit it? Feel free to play around with this if you have the time and inclination and let me know what you find out.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa eyes the clouds and compares them to her memories of the past few days.  _They don't look any worse than the past few days_ so she looks back to the sea and tries to devise another route to the ship before them.  She knows her set of skills is wholly unsuited for this island.  She looks around for usable pieces of wood that she might lash together into a makeshift raft.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]



Mowgli said:


> OOC: NP. For fluff it's close enough, and I'm enjoying the character development .
> 
> You see no way by land to get out to the ship. Swimming in the surf here (as in most places on the Shiv) is a DC20 Swim check each round.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

"I certainly do not feel comfortable enough in my ability to swim to make it out to that ship," says Abraxis. "Perhaps if we continue searching, we could find a salvageable raft or such that has washed up on the beach."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 13, 2012)

"Agreed. Perhaps the shore is best for now. Scrounge up some wood or remains to make into a raft." Taron replies.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

*OOC: Mowgli, you said it was about noon, but can you tell us when we set out? i.e., how long have we been exploring?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2012)

OOC: You've been out about two hours. You haven't covered the ground you could have if you were simply headed for a destination, but you've been exploring and scouting as well.

How 'bout some survival checks to see if you can scrape together a raft - either by salvaging one or by cutting the wood and lashing it together.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 14, 2012)

Taron follows Lerissa's lead and starts poking around at the edge of the beach for some wood that could be lashed together to form a raft of some sorts to reach the wrecked ship.

[sblock=OOC]

Survival -- 1d20+3=19

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 14, 2012)

OOC - Added survival check to my previous post since it fits there best.  It was not a success, in fact it must be the fatigued condition but she can't figure out a way to use any of what they've found.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

"Are we sure we want to chance a hastily thrown together raft to this sea?" asks Abraxis. He eyes the crashing waves, and the clouds slowly moving in. "If it breaks apart, we could all well drown."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2012)

In spite of the city girl's attempts to help, Taron manages to put together a raft that looks like it might get you out to the shipwreck.

[sblock=OOC]The raft likely won't allow you to actually ride it all the way out - even supposing you took the time to carve paddles. But it will give you something to hold on to and will grant a +10 equipment bonus to your swim checks. Let me know whether or not you wish to proceed - IC posting of your action in moving to the water and/or following the lead of the first person to move to the water will work well - and I'll take care of the checks, then make a descriptive IC post of the results.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

Abraxis raises an eyebrow at Taron's handiwork, and then frowns at the rough waves crashing into the shore. "I don't mean to be a naysayer, but I don't know about this..."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Can we take 10 on the check?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

*OOC: Also, how far out to the ship is it?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It's about 150 feet to the ship, so it'll take 10 successful checks to get there.

This combination of surf, currents and rocks counts as a "distraction or threat," so taking 10 is not possible.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> In spite of the city girl's attempts to help, Taron manages to put together a raft that looks like it might get you out to the shipwreck.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]The raft likely won't allow you to actually ride it all the way out - even supposing you took the time to carve paddles. But it will give you something to hold on to and will grant a +10 equipment bonus to your swim checks. Let me know whether or not you wish to proceed - IC posting of your action in moving to the water and/or following the lead of the first person to move to the water will work well - and I'll take care of the checks, then make a descriptive IC post of the results.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mike P]So, in the checks would one person be the lead roller and the rest of us roll aid another rolls?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 18, 2012)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> In spite of the city girl's attempts to help, Taron manages to put together a raft that looks like it might get you out to the shipwreck.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]The raft likely won't allow you to actually ride it all the way out - even supposing you took the time to carve paddles. But it will give you something to hold on to and will grant a +10 equipment bonus to your swim checks. Let me know whether or not you wish to proceed - IC posting of your action in moving to the water and/or following the lead of the first person to move to the water will work well - and I'll take care of the checks, then make a descriptive IC post of the results.[/sblock]




Lerissa looks at the raft and is clearly not very anxious to give it a try.  She begins to looks at the beach to determine if it is currently high or low tide.

OOC - I'm thinking if we give it a try at low tide maybe it wouldn't take 10 checks.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Taron looks at the sea as the waves crash in and the haphazardly crafted attempt at a raft near his feet on the beach. He shakes his head. "Still looks like a long ways out. We have time, we could always spend more time building a more surf worthy craft and try again another day. Or watch for more favorable seas.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

"Yes, I think perhaps we should wait for more favorable conditions."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2012)

The three of you spend about two hours scrounging dead fall and vines and working on the raft. As you stand on the rocky beach glumly surveying the state of the ocean and the seaworthiness of your raft the afternoon rains sweep in, bringing some small relief from the oppressive heat.

OOC: What now? It's mid-afternoon (14:00 Hours Earth Time )

[sblock=MikeL]Yep; I'd make the checks, using either Abraxis or Lerissa as the "lead" since they both have a +1 Swim. I'd also roll Aid Another checks for the other two to complement each of the "lead" checks. So with the +10 for the raft and the +1 for the skill, you're looking at 10 rolls of 09 or better to make it to the ship. That base would be modified by the aid another checks as well. A roll of 5 to 9 would mean you make no progress that round, a roll of 4 or less would mean you're starting to drown. I'd make the checks simply because it would be easier and far less RL time consuming for me to do it and incorporate it all into one post than to wait for all of the checks from each of you and then try to collate all of it.

Swimming pretty much anywhere around the coast - with only a few exceptions specifically called out in the adventure - is going to be DC20. The variables for the off-coast items of interest will be how far out they are, and if there's any way to get to them besides swimming (like there was with the _Brine Demon_.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC - And I'm guessing if we wait for the tide to go out the most we could hope for is one less roll?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: Considering the rain, the time of day, and the fact that we all suck at swimming, I think it best that we maybe head back to camp?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The rain isn't horrible; it imposes a -4 penalty on Perception checks but otherwise doesn't really affect you. And I'm really not trying to be discouraging about exploring the shipwrecks - the setup makes it necessary for swimming to be really tough. Low tide would take off two checks, cutting you down to eight successful checks.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 26, 2012)

"Waiting for the low tide is likely the best course of action for the moment. We can stash this raft now and do some more scouting before heading back to camp." Taron replies. "At some point I think we will need to investigate these wrecks more. They are apt to have supplies that may be useful, but let us make sure conditions are most optimal for our excursion."

[sblock=OOC]
I say time our trip to the shipwreck with low tide. Let's explore another hour or so and then head back to camp.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"I agree, maybe another time when we can invest some real time into creating a sea-worthy raft."

Lerissa does take the opportunity to wade into the water to cool herself from the oppressive heat.  She stays only a few moments and again exits.  

"Let's continue exploring, I think we have a bit of time before we should head back."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Taron nods in agreement.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

"Lead on!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 28, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will take the lead and continue along the coast in a southerly direction.


    [sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2012)

OOC: Gotcha. Caroline's got ball games three nights this week and gymnastics one night, and I've got to be at work by 6 every morning this week so it _may_ be a slow posting week for me . . .  I'll try to put together a post to let you know what you've run across tomorrow, though.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 28, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Gotcha. Caroline's got ball games three nights this week and gymnastics one night, and I've got to be at work by 6 every morning this week so it _may_ be a slow posting week for me . . .  I'll try to put together a post to let you know what you've run across tomorrow, though.




No worries Mike, I am in no hurry.  Hope you have a great week and I'm looking forward to some time in Jonesboro in a few weeks.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2012)

OOC: Yep, take your time, Mowgli! We'll be here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2012)

The rain's pouring down in sheets, pounding into the sand, the surf and your sunburned flesh with a noise like thunder as you continue your exploration. You trudge wearily along the rocky coast, weaving a line between the shore and the trees and doing your best to make note of anything that might lead to your escape from this island. After about another three-quarters of an hour of this labor, you're approaching the treeline when the feeling you're being watched begins to steal into Abraxis' consciousness.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2012)

"I can't say for sure," says Abraxis to his companions, "but I have the distinct feeling that we are being watched."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 12, 2012)

Taron stops walking as Abraxis announces the feeling of being watched. With the thunder and rain falling, Taron lets a hand rest on the hilt of his weapon as he scan the near treeline to see if he can make anything out. He also looks about the immediate area for anything that affords some cover should the need arise.

"Can you tell where we are being watched from? Is it the treeline? Best make ready in either case."

[sblock=OOC]

Perception check, I have not calculated any minuses due to weather.

Perception -- 1d20+7=17

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2012)

"It is just a feeling, but the treeline would seem to make sense."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 13, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa stops her stride as Abraxis mentions his "feeling".  She looks around trying to determine if he is on the money.  From what she can surmise of her position it is entirely possible but she sees nothing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

*Three Spoiler Blocks . . .*

Javelins come flying from the treeline; one pierces Lerissa's thigh with enough force to spin her around, the other slams into Taron's side just above his hipbone, going all the way through and leaving a bleeding hole. Hot on the heels of this attack, two mostly naked men covered in strange tribal tattoos and wielding light shields and rusted scimitars come running from the treeline. They're both screaming in rage and frothing at the mouth.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys, I was trying to stay IC with my description and keep the mechanics in the background - which would've worked if I'd had time to finish out the surprise round rather than leave you hanging. I'd already rolled the Perception checks; Abraxis came close but didn't quite make it.

So a breakdown of the action is that you were surprised by the bad guys, who threw javelins and are now rushing you.[/sblock] 

[sblock=My Posting Preferences]OK, this is our first combat as a group, so I thought I'd post my preferences so we're all on the same page.

The combatants are listed in the Combat Status block in initiative order. Since this is a "long haul" game and we're not in any hurry, it should be no big deal to wait until your turn to post and will help keep the retconning to a minimum.

If you have instructions or tactical ideas, you should post them as IC speech - keeping in mind that you'll have time in your free actions to post a few words, a couple of sentences at most. Detailed tactical evaluation can be done OOC once the fight is over.

I'm posting the baddies AC and hit points so you can describe the consequences of your attacks as you will, including their gory deaths at your hands when that time comes .

(Sorry about the lack of proper map tokens for you guys - I'm working on them . . .)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            17/13/14    10/18   
TFC 01             18/10/18    19/19   
Abraxis            19/12/17    18/18   FF
TFC 02             20/14/17    19/19   
Taron              18/14/14    08/15   FF
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2012)

OOC: As I look at my map, I'm not sure you can see where the bad guys are . . . there are two of them, due north of you just in the treeline.

Lerissa's up!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will draw her blade and let out a blood curdling scream.

[sblock=OOC]  The scream his her attempt to demoralize the foe at M10

The DC of this check is equal to 10 + the target’s Hit Dice + the target’s Wisdom modifier. If you are successful, the target is shaken for 1 round. This duration increases by 1 round for every 5 by which you beat the DC. You can only threaten an opponent in this way if it is within 30 feet and can clearly see and hear you. Using demoralize on the same creature only extends the duration; it does not create a stronger fear condition.
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mike] I think Lerissa is still weak (fatigued) from the journey and the heat - unless getting in the sea refreshed her?  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2012)

As the savages step out of the jungle and onto the beach, beginning a charge toward you, Lerissa's scream pierces the air and overwhelms their ululating battle cry. The cannibal charging Lerissa stumbles as the effect of her challenge washes over him; when he resumes his charge he's changed course for Abraxis! His swing is off balance, but still barely misses.

        *GM:*  Abraxis is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   Shaken
Abraxis            12/12/10    18/18   
TFC 02             11/10/09    19/19   
Taron              14/12/12    08/15   FF
```





[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> As the savages step out of the jungle and onto the beach, beginning a charge toward you, Lerissa's scream pierces the air and overwhelms their ululating battle cry. The cannibal charging Lerissa stumbles as the effect of her challenge washes over him; when he resumes his charge he's changed course for Abraxis! His swing is off balance, but still barely misses.
> 
> *GM:*  Abraxis is up!
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC Mike]A 9 is barely a miss?   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC Mike]A 9 is barely a miss?   [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Check Abraxis' flat-footed AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

Abraxis steps away from the savage, calling upon his arcane knowledge to protect him as he does so.

*OOC: 5' step to M04, cast mage armor. That should bring Abraxis' AC to 16.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2012)

The second savage runs shrieking madly from the treeline, charging for Lerissa. Wet sand flies behind each pounding step as he closes the gap and makes a wild swing; the blade whistles through the air over her head as Lerissa crouches for her next attack.

        *GM:*  Brings us to Taron.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   Shaken
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
TFC 02             11/10/09    19/19   
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Taron moves quickly, taking a circuitous route to get behind one of the assailants. Using the distraction of Lerissa, Taron slips the tip of his rapier in towards the person's chest, hoping to slip the point expertly between the ribs. 


[sblock=OOC]

Circle to N8, staying out of range of native at N6. Gain flanking on M7 and sneak attack.

Attack, Flanking -- 1d20+2=13
Damage + Sneak Attack -- 2d6=5


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2012)

The wily Taron takes the savage in the back, slipping the tip of his rapier between the ribs; a trickle of dark red blood drips from the puncture.

        *GM:*  Top of Round 03, and Lerissa.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   Shaken (02)
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
TFC 02             11/10/09    14/19   
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```





[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Pleased to see Taron knows a little about positioning in combat, Lerissa attempts to take take advantage of her flanking comrade's position by attacking the savage at M-7.  Her scimitar manages to finds it's mark but from her crouching position, she manages only an upward swipe rather than a lunge and the savage is able to avoid most of her blade's steel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2012)

The flanked barbarian roars in pain as both Taron and Lerissa strike telling blows, but he's not nearly out of the fight. Meanwhile, the other savage is still giving Lerissa wide berth . . . he follows Abraxis toward the water, flailing his scimitar ineffectively.

        *GM:*  Abraxis!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   Shaken
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
TFC 02             11/10/09    11/19   
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2012)

Abraxis continues to cautiously move back from the savage, bringing his glaive to bear. The aasimar's weapon cuts across, the wicked blade slashing a bloody gash across the enemy's chest.


*OOC: 5' step to L04, glaive +3*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2012)

The savage caught between Taron and Lerissa shifts around, going "back to back" with his ally. His scimitar gets inside her parry, but is stopped by the stiff leather of her cuirass.

        *GM:*  Taron!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    08/19   Shaken
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
TFC 02             11/10/09    11/19   
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 22, 2012)

Taron watches as the savage makes a move to shore up his defenses. Seeing it as a classic, text book move, Taron again circles through the sand in a very learned manner and works to weaken the savage's defenses by falling opposite of Lerissa once again, hoping the other savage is too engaged with Abraxis to pay him much mind. Drawing close, Taron again works to bring his blade in on the savage and manages slip the tip of rapier in under the savage's defenses scoring what seems to be a mortal wound.

[sblock=OOC]

Taron moves to O/7 and then to N/6 to attack savage at M/6.

Flanking Attack, Possible Crit -- 1d20+2=22
Crit Confirmed -- 1d20+2=17
Damage -- 3d6=12

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 04 (Top)*






Taron's deft thrust drops the savage to the sands.

        *GM:*  Lerissa is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    08/19   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
[s]TFC 02             11/10/09    --/--   [/s]
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```





[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

OOC: Bump for [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Seeing Taron deftly drop the foe that the two of them had position on, Lerissa will move to M5 and make eye contact with the savage.  As her eyes meet his, she will squint her eyes till there is only a green glow and she will allow her skin to turn a bright red color.  She almost looks like she is going to catch fire at any second.  She raises her scimitar and...(crit deck card goes here).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC]Mike, as I read it, I will get the +2 for fighting defensively but not take the -4 on this check since it is not an attack.  Do you agree?  Kinda sneaky I know but it should be legal.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]It's creative, and I hate to be a nay-sayer but I don't think it's gonna work. Fighting Defensively is a standard action that incorporates an attack. Using Intimidate to demoralize an opponent is also a standard action, so it can't be combined with FD.

However, as a consolation I'll allow you to use the natural 20 as an attack roll rather than as the intimidate check if you wish. You'll just need to confirm the crit and roll regular damage - remember I use the Crit Deck rather than multiplying damage.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]It's creative, and I hate to be a nay-sayer but I don't think it's gonna work. Fighting Defensively is a standard action that incorporates an attack. Using Intimidate to demoralize an opponent is also a standard action, so it can't be combined with FD.
> 
> However, as a consolation I'll allow you to use the natural 20 as an attack roll rather than as the intimidate check if you wish. You'll just need to confirm the crit and roll regular damage - remember I use the Crit Deck rather than multiplying damage.[/sblock]




Grrr...Ok...changing post to reflect action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Grrr...Ok...changing post to reflect action.




OOC: Sorry, buddy.

Lerissa moves in and beats the savages' rusty scimitar aside with a ferocious swipe, then reverses her swing and slices his belly open. The barbarian gapes down stupidly as his entrails begin to spill out of his stomach; his efforts to push them back inside leave him wide open to attack.

        *GM:*  Crit Results: 6 points of damage, and savage is vulnerable to Attacks of Opportunity from Taron and Abraxis!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Fatigued
TFC 01             11/10/09    02/19   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   
[s]TFC 02             11/10/09    --/--   [/s]
Taron              14/12/12    08/15
```
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Taron reacts quickly and seizes the opportunity to bring a killing blow upon the remaining savage.

[sblock=OOC]

AoO Attack, Possible Crit -- 1d20+2=20
Crit Confirm -- 1d20+2=11
Damage, No Sneak Attack -- 2d6=8

* Ooops, I forgot Mowgli's crit rules. Either of the above 1d6 rolls should be enough to finish him though.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2012)

Abraxis strikes in concert with Taron, driving the point of his glaive deep into the savage's body.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Geez, guys! Crits galore! 

As Lerissa beats the barbarian's rusted scimitar aside, Taron and Abraxis strike in concert and it's almost as though the three of you have been working together for years rather than having just met the night before. Taron's rapier pierces the wretch's tongue on it's way into his brain, and Abraxis' great blade takes both legs off at the knees. Your ambusher turned victim hangs for a moment on the sword piercing his skull, then slides off the steel and slumps to the sand. The sound of the pounding surf washes over you as you contemplate the aftermath of the fight.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 30, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Confident this savage is dead, Lerissa puts away her steel and crouches to do a quick search of this body to see if there is anything of value on him


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Abraxis kneels to clean his blood-drenched blade in the sand of the beach, his eyes going to the treeline to ensure there are no more savages lurking in wait.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Taron stands on the beach as the others search, he casts a casual eye towards the treeline in case others are lying in wait. "There must be others on this island then. We best bury these bodies lest their friends find them later and think even more ill of us." Taron says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2012)

Each of the bodies has a wooden shield and rusted scimitar (the scimitars have the "broken" condition). They have fairly intricate but crudely drawn tattoos that mean nothing to any of the three of you, and some wood, bone and shell jewelry that might bring a few silver if sold.

There are no signs of other savages lurking about.

OOC: Happy birthday, Rhun!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 3, 2012)

"You look hurt Lerissa. Do you need the blessings of Cayden Cailean? Taron says offhandedly as he examines his own wounds.

"Not sure we want to meet a band of savages today, but perhaps we could follow the tracks these two must have left." Taron adds.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

OOC: Thanks, Mowgli!

"With the day wearing on and a storm blowing in, I'm not sure following the tracks into the depths of the jungle is such a good idea. Plus, I'm not sure any of us are really trackers, are we?"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

*Lerissa*



IronWolf said:


> Taron stands on the beach as the others search, he casts a casual eye towards the treeline in case others are lying in wait. "There must be others on this island then. We best bury these bodies lest their friends find them later and think even more ill of us." Taron says.




"Bury them?  Why go to all that bother?  I say through them into the sea for those bloody crabs to eat."

Lerissa, looks at her wounds when Taron mentions them.  Not willing to ever admit she could use help, she merely says, "I've had worse, they will heal quickly.  In fact, it's looking better already."

Lerissa places her hands on her thigh and within seconds, the wound is gone.

cast cure light wounds:

She then looks to Taron, "I guess the question is...do you need some assistance?"


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 9, 2012)

"The sea it is then. I just hope those crabs make short work of them and their ravaged bodies don't simply wash ashore again." Taron replies. "I need no assistance, though the offer is appreciated." Taron replies.

He then spends a few silent moments tending to his own wounds, calling the powers of Cayden Cailean down for the more serious sections of the wound.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast two CLW - up 6 hit points to 14/15.

CLW (spont for shield of faith  - 1d8+1=3
CLW (spont for bless - 1d8+1=3

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2012)

While his companions tend their wounds, Abraxis drags the bodies of the dead savages into the surf.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Once Lerissa is free again, she will cover the tracks that Abraxis made dragging the bodies out to the sea.  If he has any difficulty, she will aid.

Before they go any where else, Lerissa will take a minute to mentally mark this point as an ambush spot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2012)

Bodies tossed to the crabs, tracks erased, and wounds healed (partly, at least) and spot marked, the three of you stand in the pouring rain. You look to the South - the direction of your scout. You look to the North - back toward camp and the shelter of your lean-tos. You look to each other and . . .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

"I suggest we head back to camp. If this storm gets any worse, we'll need to find shelter anyway."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Taron looks off towards the treeline then overhead to the cloudy sky ahead as he is pelted with rain. "Perhaps camp is best." he says with some reluctance.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 13, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"Agreed."

So...with all in agreement, the group heads back to camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Update coming tonight or tomorrow! (You can assume you've made your way back to the camp w/out further harassment.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2012)

You make your way back through the rain to your base camp, where you find all is in order. Jask has taken the camp under his fatherly wing, and has even Sasha and the charmingly odious Gelik sullenly doing their part. Currently they're all huddled under the makeshift shelters, doing their best to avoid the blowing rain.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"I see you all have camp looking well.  Nicely done...all of you.  Let's say tomorrow we work on fashioning a more camp worthy rain shelter."

Already soaked with blood and rain, Lerissa will refrain from crowding the others under the canopy and instead will simply lay down on her back, enjoy the feeling of the rain on her face because it means she is still alive and she will silently give thanks to Sarenrae.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2012)

"The rain is better than the oppressive heat," says Abraxis, moving to take a seat under some shelter. "We'll need to make sure to be extra vigilant on our watches...we don't want to be surprised by anymore savages."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2012)

Seeing Lerissa already retiring, Taron states "I can take first watch."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Seeing Lerissa already retiring, Taron states "I can take first watch."





[sblock=OOC]  Lerissa isn't retiring, just enjoying the feeling of rain on her body and giving thanks for still being alive. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]

Taron couldn't tell, so he figured he'd take the jab at Lerissa.  

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Nice!  In that case I'll have her react.  You know she hates you, right?  LOL!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2012)

Abraxis nods. "Wake me when it is my watch."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC] Nice!  In that case I'll have her react.  You know she hates you, right?  LOL!  [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]But don't start feeling special . . . Lerissa hates everyone [/sblock]

The rains last longer than usual today, pounding into the trees and sand until well after dark where they typically blow over by mid-afternoon. Between this and the gentle off-shore breeze the night is very comfortable; your fourth night on the island is by far your most comfortable. Everyone sleeps well, with no troublesome dreams, and wakes refreshed.

[sblock=OOC]With the long lags I've had I've lost track of how many nights you've been here and didn't want to go back and count, but four is close enough for gov'ment work [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 1, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]But don't start feeling special . . . Lerissa hates everyone [/sblock]
> 
> The rains last longer than usual today, pounding into the trees and sand until well after dark where they typically blow over by mid-afternoon. Between this and the gentle off-shore breeze the night is very comfortable; your fourth night on the island is by far your most comfortable. Everyone sleeps well, with no troublesome dreams, and wakes refreshed.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]With the long lags I've had I've lost track of how many nights you've been here and didn't want to go back and count, but four is close enough for gov'ment work [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] Has Lerissa left the fatigued condition with the night?  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 1, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Seeing Lerissa already retiring, Taron states "I can take first watch."




Lerissa catches Taron's eye on her and then hears him state he will take first watch.  Again closing her eyes and remaining quiet a moment longer before speaking, she finally says, "I will take middle watch as you, Taron, seem to need some uninterrupted sleep to aid your god in healing your wounds."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2012)

Abraxis wakes refreshed, and goes about his morning calisthenics. As the other's rise, he smiles warmly at them. "As much as I enjoy this place, it would seem we are no closer to escaping this island than we were on our first day here. Does anyone have any suggestions?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Lerissa is no longer fatigued.

What's the plan for the day? You're looking for a way to get off the island, of course. There are also a couple of other events that could use some investigation:


Strange dreams - or memories - of the final evening aboard the Jenivere.
What did actually happen to the Jenivere, and what will you do about it?
The disappearance of a few of your fellow castaways (Auron, Leaf and Ishirou).

Not bringing these up to press you to solve them right now - mainly I don't want them to get lost due to the RL time that's passing, and I thought that mentioning them might spark some ideas for you.

IW - I got nothing for Taron, sorry . I missed an opportunity earlier to tie him a little more firmly to the storyline; I can still use it, just gotta get back around to a point where it'll make sense.[/sblock]

The rest of the castaways rouse from their sleep. Aerys groans slightly as she wakes, and lies in bed somewhat longer than the others. "Oohhhh, my head . . . I had the strangest dreams . . . very disturbing. I was aboard the ship, eating soup, when I lost my spoon in a wash of sea-water that spilled into the galley. The soup was _really_ good, so I started drinking from the bowl, but as I tipped the bowl up a serpent uncoiled from the bottom of it and latched onto my tongue. It was busy chewing my tongue to ribbons as I awoke . . . eh, seems like I can still feel it dangling there!"  She rolls over and sits up, holding her head in her hands, muttering almost too low to catch. "Must still be shaking off the last of the withdrawals . . ."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2012)

Abraxis gets a slight chill at the thought of a snake biting his tongue, but quickly shrugs the image off. "No serpents here, Aerys," he says, smiling. "At least, not for the moment."

With a sigh, the aasimar turns and regards the others. "It is obvious that we cannot make a full exploration of this place when we have to return to camp each night. And we seem to have lost a few companions, though that seems likely to be their own doing by not staying with the group. Does anyone have any suggestions on how we should proceed? We can't stay here forever."


----------



## mleibrock (May 8, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa wakes early this morning and takes a walk around their encampment looking for any signs that anyone might have been watching them overnight.

She listens to Aerys' dream and when she finishes speaking, Lerissa speaks up.  "Odd dream indeed, glad it was yours and not mine otherwise I might be without a tongue for chopping the snake off it in my dream.  I wouldn't dismiss it as just a dream though, it almost feels like it has some meaning to me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2012)

"Well, you're the Holy Woman, not I . . . if you believe it to have portent I'll not dismiss it lightly." Aerys rises from her bedroll and sets to her part of the morning chores. She then notices Gelik still abed and walks over to look down on the little Gnome. She gives her head a slight shake, then kicks the lazy man soundly in the hip. "Rise, sluggard! There's work to be done, and if you don't do your part, you don't eat! Get up, I said!"

Gelik leaps to his feet, and immediately staggers as the leg numbed by Aerys' kick threatens to give out from under him. "WHAT?! Where . . .  Oh, ye Gods, woman! All right, all right . . ."


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2012)

After a light breakfast, Abraxis will bathe in the sea. So too will he rinse his clothes in the cool ocean water, in hopes of staying cooler when they again venture out into the unexplored.


----------



## mleibrock (May 10, 2012)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> "Well, you're the Holy Woman, not I . . . if you believe it to have portent I'll not dismiss it lightly." Aerys rises from her bedroll and sets to her part of the morning chores. She then notices Gelik still abed and walks over to look down on the little Gnome. She gives her head a slight shake, then kicks the lazy man soundly in the hip. "Rise, sluggard! There's work to be done, and if you don't do your part, you don't eat! Get up, I said!"
> 
> Gelik leaps to his feet, and immediately staggers as the leg numbed by Aerys' kick threatens to give out from under him. "WHAT?! Where . . .  Oh, ye Gods, woman! All right, all right . . ."




Lerissa smiles as it seems Jacks is not the only one motivating the other now.

"I think it might serve us well to move on this day to a new location, I think it might serve us well to know who or what we have to work with on this island... though I hesitate again passing by that ambush spot.  Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2012)

"Unless our attackers had been watching us, following us, I doubt they were simply laying in ambush...one would think that passersby would be too rare for the savages to simply lie in wait hoping for someone to attack." Abraxis shrugs. "And if they are aware of our presence here, then it is probably only a matter of time until they attack again."


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"You are probably right... I'll just be a little more wary since we know we are not alone here.  Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.

Guess we break camp and move on today."


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2012)

Abraxis nods. "Let's to it."


----------



## IronWolf (May 18, 2012)

"Do we have a place in mind?" Taron asks as he pitches in gathering up what he can of camp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2012)

Your meager (but homey) base camp is packed in short order, and the seven of you stand for a moment looking over the area. Jask bows his head in a brief prayer, then looks up. "Before we proceed, I would like to show my gratitude for the aid you have given me. I do not know if I'll be able to clear my name once we reach Eleder, but my chances are surely much better with these documents. My order makes use of a mantra that serves to enhance one's ability to disregard distraction and focus on what is important . . . I'd like to teach this to you. With a little practice it becomes second nature, and one need not even think about it to use it."


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa listens to Jask selflessly offer to give the group something.  She's not used to people giving something without an alterior motive.  Her mind tells her to refuse the offer and not be beholden to anyone for anything but her heart betrays her.  She "knows" this man Jask and she feels he is a "good" man.  And, as such she should allow him to express his feelings.

Battling her past actions with this new feeling of friendship, she merely says, "You are a good man, Jask.  I will go with you to Eleder and defend your character.  If they still do not allow you to be free I will support whatever your decision is - whether to run or to accept the punishment and will be there as long as you need.

Thank your for your gift."


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2012)

"Thank you, Jask."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2012)

Taking the consent of his two shipmates as good for the entire group, the middle aged man positions everyone so that they have room to move a bit and can still see him. He hesitates a moment for Taron's nod of consent before positioning him as well, but definitely includes him in the group.

He leads you all through a short series of stately movements and vocal intonations; all in all it takes about 10 minutes, but would be about 5 if everyone were familiar with the mantra. When all's done you feel loosened and ready to face the day.

"Good, good! With a little practice you'll all be quite good at this!"

[sblock=OOC]No mechanical benefit from this yet, but with a little practice there will be a small advantage to you. If you want to RP your practice and the first day or so of repetition I'll then assume it's SOP for you to go through this each morning on awakening after that.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 29, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa finds the mantra a little strange but not hard to memorize.  After the group has finished practicing, she finds she's running over the pattern a few times in her head.

She looks over the area to make sure they have not forgotten anything and begins to head south along the coast.  She will be last so that she might cover their tracks so no one can follow them if they were to find the camp.


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2012)

Taron readily agrees to participate and does not object to the slight repositionings as he worked through the series of movements. Taron adapts quickly to the movements, but finds the vocal portion of the mantra a little more difficult to get just right.

Taron watches as Lerissa does a double check of the camp and is ready to beging the walk south along the coast in search of a new camp.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2012)

Abraxis doesn't find the mantra any more difficult than any of the prayers that he knows, and picks up the exercise quickly.

He follows Lerissa south along the coast, keeping his eyes and ears open for signs of danger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2012)

With everyone (relatively) healthy, your group of ragtag castaways sets off for another day of exploring your prison of circumstance. You make fairly good time over the course of the morning, and fortune smiles upon you in the afternoon – Gozreh has apparently decided that the Shiv needs no rain this day. With the extended travel time, you make your way quite some distance down the beach. You spot the remains of two more unfortunate victims of the vicious reefs and tides around the Shiv along the way; the wrecks of the _Windwar_ and the _Bearded Harpy_ have little to offer in the way of supplies or tools for survival, but the _Harpy_ did prove to be quite a dangerous little side trip when the skeletons of two of the crew roused themselves from slumber to attack and Abraxis’ foot went through a rotted plank, forcing him to defend himself while rooted to the deck. Sasha appeared somewhat shaken when the events of the encounter were relayed to the rest of the group, and seems more than a little anxious the rest of the day.

[sblock=The Fight on the Bearded Harpy]Abraxis took 3 points of damage in the fight, but Lerissa shattered one of the skeletons with her scimitar and Taron destroyed the other with a blast of Cayden Cailean’s holy might.[/sblock]

Jask and Aerys pull through like troopers, now fully committed to the survival of the group and recognizing that everyone’s best chance lies in cooperating with one another. Sasha’s coming along, but is still prone to simply sitting and letting others do the work unless specifically given a task. Gelik complains eloquently about the heat, the humidity, the bugs, the food, the company . . . nothing is sacrosanct to the Gnome’s sharp tongue and keen powers of observation; however, while being on the receiving end of that razor wit is not at all comfortable, his diatribe is actually somewhat amusing so long as one is not the direct target.

You round the beach’s bend and make your way into the large hooked bay on the island’s southeast coast, and come across the remains of an old camp just as the day’s light begins to wane.

[sblock=Housekeeping]Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Castaway Interactions[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 10, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa keeps an eye on Sasha after the fight trying to gauge what is going on in her head.  As the group reaches the old camp, Lerissa will survey the scene surmising about how long ago this site was last used.  We certainly don't need any surprises tonight, she thinks to her self.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Taron also approaches the old camp cautiously, looking for any signs of recent use or tracks that lead to or from. He also looks to see if there are any signs of gathered firewood. He will work forwards the outer edges of the camp before moving closer towards the camp.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+7=25

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2012)

"Well, this looks as good as any place to camp for the night. It appears it has been some time since this place was used."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2012)

Further investigation into the camp reveals the makings of quite a story. It is plain that whoever set up this site stayed for some little while. There is a lot of ash in the place they kept their fire, and logs dragged around it indicate that several people used the camp. Taron's investigation leads him to a very short path into the trees; a few paces behind the treeline he finds the remains of a makeshift shack. There was plainly a fight here - the cobbled together "furniture" is tossed around the shack and one wall is knocked down. A pentagram has been carved into one of the remaining walls, and the cleric finds several human teeth hammered into the wall in the center of the pentagram.

The daily rains have washed away much, making it near impossible to tell how long this camp has been abandoned.

Sasha continues to appear somewhat anxious to Lerissa; a bit of conversation reveals that it is no one thing in particular that has her on edge, but rather an accumulation of the events contributing to her rapid decline in circumstances.

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Castaway Interactions
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 12, 2012)

"Looks like whoever was staying here may have met an untimely demise." Taron notes. He looks through the shack a little more for any other clues he might have missed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2012)

"Perhaps they met some of the same savages we met on the beach yesterday?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 12, 2012)

"Possibly. The pentagram is disconcerting, nevermind the human teeth embedded into the center." Taron replies.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 12, 2012)

*Lerissa*



IronWolf said:


> "Possibly. The pentagram is disconcerting, nevermind the human teeth embedded into the center." Taron replies.




"Agreed.  Those savages didn't seem the unholy, advanced type.  I'm not sure how comfortable I'd be staying in this place tonight.  Does anyone else want to move on a little further?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2012)

Abraxis tries to recall anything he might know about the symbolism of the pentagram and teeth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

Abraxis sorts through his memories but comes up empty on anything that might pertain to this area of the world. Taron's further searching comes up with a few bits of bone necklace and a broken axe haft that seems to point to an attack by the local savages that attacked you yesterday, or a similar tribe.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2012)

"Well, we can move further on, but there is no certainty that we still won't be attacked in the night by the savages. I'm good either way..."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 14, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"I'm not as concerned with the live savages as I am with the uncomfortable feelings of what might be on the other side here.  There were some skeletons on that ship."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2012)

"This whole island seems quite dangerous. And we are about out of daylight." Abraxis shrugs. "I can see in the dark, so I'm good either way." The aasimar turns to the others. "What do the rest of you think?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

"I do not like the looks of this camp." Taron replies. "I think we should move away from it and setup a quick camp. Tomorrow we can find someplace a littler safer, if there is such a thing on this island."

[sblock=OOC]

Taron votes to move away from this camp and possibly have a cold camp a little ways from here.

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 15, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> "I do not like the looks of this camp." Taron replies. "I think we should move away from it and setup a quick camp. Tomorrow we can find someplace a littler safer, if there is such a thing on this island."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...




"I'm of the same mind.  Just a little further way.  I'm not comfortable sleeping somewhere where evil has clearly occurred recently."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

Though Sasha's expression reveals a poor opinion of the prospect of a cold camp, and Gelik complains bitterly at the notion, everyone allows themselves to be led a few hundred yards further up the beach. You get your camp arranged and are making your way through some of your accumulated supplies as the sun sets.

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Abraxis sits upon his bedroll and eats a bit of food, as he watches the sunset. "We will want to be extra vigilant on watch this night," he says to the others.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa helps set up the camp and upon seeing the group's meager food supplies, she will refrain from eating so that the others might have a bit more.  

She looks around their current camp for any edible plants or fruits and freshwater.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Taron notes Lerissa's concerns regarding the supplies and does what he can to try to find some edibles within the near area. While not well-versed in the actual hunting of such edibles in the wilderness, he hopes his time studying in the libraries of the city will help him identify some items to help build some of the group's stores.

[sblock=OOC]

Survival -- 1d20+3=21

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2012)

Taron and Lerissa forage a bit for supplies as the others set up camp. Lerissa comes up empty, but Taron finds enough fruit to supplement what you've got . . . a little. Tomorrow will still be a "belt-tightener" unless you forage along the way.

[sblock=OOC]Shall I start assuming you guys are foraging as you move for the day? I can roll the Survival checks for you and include the results in my descriptive text for the day, and update the "Current Tasks" page with your new total surplus. The downside is that you won't cover as much ground if you're foraging along the way.

It takes four hours and a DC 10 Survival check to find food for 1 person for 1 day. For every 2 points you go over, you find supplies for one more person. If you decide to forage after you set up camp for the evening, I'd rule you could do 2 hours and find additional supplies for each 4 you go over, or you could forage for 4 hours and make a CON check to avoid being fatigued the next day.[/sblock]

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with assuming we forage as we go...obviously, food and water is a necessity.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I think foraging as we go is fine. We definitely need to be sure we keep stocked with food and water.

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I also agree that we should be foraging as we go.  I guess we should do the aid another thing to help whomever has the best chance of succeeding.  

I realize we should be actively trying to escape this island as quickly as possible but obviously food and water take priority over all else.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Cool. I'll figure out the way to get you the best odds of gathering the most food and take care of the rolls during the day, and just work the results into my descriptive post for the day. I'll also keep the total surplus on the "Current Tasks" page in OP (Linked below).

Carry on, gentlemen![/sblock]

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2012)

Abraxis accepts a piece of fruit from Taron with a wan smile. "I guess we'll have to forage as we move from now on. It will slow us, but we can't go far without food and water."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 20, 2012)

"Yes, it will be important to keep our food stores up." Taron agrees. "Our speediness would not last long without nourishment."

Taron goes on to suggest setting watches for the evening as he shuffles about the makeshift camp making sure things are in order before darkness sets upon the camp.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2012)

Abraxis will take last watch.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 20, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"I'll take first watch with Sasha."  As she speaks the Tiefling looks to the other woman to gauge her reaction.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2012)

"Guess that leaves me with the middle watch then." Taron replies. He moves towards an area he has picked out for sleeping, brushes some twigs aside as he makes himself a place to sleep. "Just wake me Abraxis when it is my turn."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2012)

Sasha casts a quick glance at her bedroll, then shifts her eyes warily to Jask and Aerys. A resigned look settles on her face and she nods briefly.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2012)

*Lerissa*

[sblock=OOC]Nice Catch Mikey, I didn't even think about how that might have sounded to her.[/sblock]

Lerissa catches the woman's meaning and softens her normally harsh demeanor a bit.  "I'm sorry Sasha, I didn't mean for it to sound like I am singling you out.  Everyone is going to do a watch tonight with a partner.  But if you'd rather spend your time with the beautiful (spoken a bit sarcastically) Abraxis, we can arrange that."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

Abraxis chuckles a bit at Lerissa's somewhat sarcastic comment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2012)

Sasha straightens and, with a last longing look at her bedroll, says, "Nah, might as well get it over with. I think I can stay awake long enough to finish a watch."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2012)

*Tsadok*

Once camp is set up, Lerissa will give Sasha her share of any rations they have this evening saying, "You need your strength, I'm OK right now."

[sblock=OOC] Let us know when it's dark and time to do first watch,  [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2012)

OOC: Ready when you guys are - just let me know any special actions you're taking either prior to settling in or during your watches, and I'll move it forward.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


No special precautions I can think of on Abraxis' part. That is really Lerissa's forte.





[


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


No special actions from Taron either, he will cooperate with any that suggest some plan though.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Ready when you guys are - just let me know any special actions you're taking either prior to settling in or during your watches, and I'll move it forward.




Lerissa will of course concentrate during her watch but she will also again try and bring Sasha around to being a bit more cooperative.  She will try and direct the conversation toward things she thinks Sasha may have an interest in.

Darn, she is so the wrong person to attempt these checks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2012)

Though her efforts are not rebuffed, and the offer of rations is appreciated, something in the red-head's demeanor tells the gruff Inquisitor that this is not the night to bring Sasha 'round. Perhaps she's got too much to process from the past few days events, or perhaps she's lost in memories from days before the _Jenivere_. For whatever reason, Lerissa's efforts are lost on her this night.

The night passes without attack, though not without incident. During Taron's watch the regular night sounds of jungle animals and surf are momentarily silenced, and the sounds of flapping wings come clearly to his ears. From the rhythm and the volume of the sounds, Taron is able to deduce that whatever flies overhead is very large - much larger than any flying creature indigenous to this island would be.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2012)

"What direction should we travel today?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa wakes quite famishied.  She listens to Taron's description of the large winged creature and hopes they might avoid a conflict that one.  "We might be more careful where we set up camp so that we have a little cover overhead to help hide us.  We might also want to be sure to douse any fire we have before dark... (Lerissa's stomach growls quite loudly so that everyone hears)...or we could just bring it in, kill it and have ourselves a feast.  Does anyone have any objections to continuing south?"

[sblock=OOC] No special actions for Lerissa for today other than foraging for edible items as they journey.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2012)

"South is as good as any direction, I'd say."


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Taron nods at Lerissa's suggestion. "South sounds like as good direction as any. Taron replies. "Watching the light of the fire and seeking some overhead cover would be wise as well. I do not think we would last long against such a flying creature should it discover us.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2012)

"Well, there are plenty of trees on the island, if no other shelter. So we can at least use that to shield our camp from flying eyes."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 19, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "Well, there are plenty of trees on the island, if no other shelter. So we can at least use that to shield our camp from flying eyes."




"Great minds... I was thinking the same thing.  Why take the time to create an overhead shelter when it's one of the few things the island seems to be doing for us."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

Abraxis forages as the group moves along, hoping to find enough food to help contribute to their meager stores.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2012)

After breaking camp, you continue to follow the coast around a great bend - first west then curving around to the south. Your rest of the night before stands you in good stead, and the day is a few degrees cooler today - everyone is weathering the trek without the usual daily dose of fatigue. After about an hour, you come across a small cove; a largish stream - or possible a small river - empties into the bay at this point.

        *GM:*  You can see the cove about 1½ miles west of your location on the map. Continue around the coast or move up the river?     

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2012)

"It seems likely that any possible escape route would be along the coast, so I suggest checking out the cove."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 31, 2012)

*Lerissa*

"I'd kinda like to get the layout of the coast before we go exploring inland but if you want to check out the cove, we can do that."  Lerissa checks the stream.  She dips her hand into the water and then brings it to her mouth.  She swishes the water and then spits it out tasting it for salt.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 31, 2012)

Taron agrees with the others. "Following the coast seems the most likely chance of finding an escape." Taron replies. "Though, that stream may contain a fresh source of water for us."

'"Is the water fresh?" Taron asks Lerissa.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I meant following the coast to the cove...maybe I'm confused, but the cove is on the coast, yes? I mean, isn't that the definition of cove?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] According to the map, if we don't swim across the mouth of the cove, we are going to have to do some inland exploring.

Mike,

Can you give us more info on the mouth of the cove, how far across is it and I'm assuming it would not be shallow enough to not have to swim even at low tide?

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2012)

At it's widest, the cove is about a half mile across. You might have some swimming to do in the middle if you crossed right at the coast line at low tide, but you won't have to go far back to be able to walk across if you want to stick pretty much to the coast line.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> but you won't have to go far back to be able to walk across if you want to stick pretty much to the coast line.












*OOC:*


This is what Abraxis is thinking.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2012)

*Lerissa*

That plan sounds good to Lerissa as well.

BTW, was the stream fresh, brackish or salty?  Just for our info.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

The area where the stream widens as it enters the bay is brackish, so you reckon upstream would be fresh water.

So my understanding is that you'll move just far enough away from the coast to ford the stream without having to swim, and then continue following the coast around.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 9, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> The area where the stream widens as it enters the bay is brackish, so you reckon upstream would be fresh water.
> 
> So my understanding is that you'll move just far enough away from the coast to ford the stream without having to swim, and then continue following the coast around.












*OOC:*


Yep, I think that's the plan.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> The area where the stream widens as it enters the bay is brackish, so you reckon upstream would be fresh water.
> 
> So my understanding is that you'll move just far enough away from the coast to ford the stream without having to swim, and then continue following the coast around.












*OOC:*


Yep - sounds like the plan.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2012)

OOC: I concur.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Moving inland slightly leads to an easily fordable place in the largish stream, and the group crosses quickly. Of course Gelik has to complain about the depth as the water - only up to the knees on most of the party - rises to his armpits and he's thoroughly soaked before the stream begins to shallow.

The rest of the morning passes uneventfully, and soon enough it's time for the mid-day break.

[sblock=Taron]Casting a 'Weather Eye' to the horizon, it appears the usual afternoon downpour will arrive on schedule mid-afternoon (3 to 4 hours).[/sblock]

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2012)

"I guess there is something to be said about an uneventful day," says Abraxis, eating a small lunch from their rations as the group breaks.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 20, 2012)

"Looks like the afternoon downpours will be here later today. We could camp here or move on another hour or so and then look for a dry place to camp."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2012)

"I say we continue why we can," says Abraxis. "I'd prefer to find a way off of this island sooner than later."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2012)

Rhun said:


> "I say we continue why we can," says Abraxis. "I'd prefer to find a way off of this island sooner than later."




"Yes, let's go a little further before it begins to rain."

[sblock=OOC - GM]  Mike, you didn't comment on our good rolls for foraging this day - Maybe we won't have to eat from our rations. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 21, 2012)

Taron stands from his break, securing his pack and re-tightening straps for both comfort and to reduce noise of the meager contents from shifting inside. He nods at the others suggestions of proceeding on, ready to continue.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2012)

Abraxis gathers his gear and prepares to leave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

After several days of the routine, you make quick work of breaking your mid-day camp and move on around the bend. It's a very good thing your morning foraging was so successful; as you move around the bend the beach becomes narrower and more rocky, rising quickly into a low cliff. There's still room to move along the surf, and even establish your camp above the high tide mark, but foraging in the jungle as you go is out of the question unless you begin moving along the cliff top rather than along the beach.

[sblock=OOC]Continuing along the beach means forgoing the shelter of the trees from the rains, and taking a +2 on the DC of your foraging checks. You now have enough food to feed everyone for tonight and tomorrow, with enough left over to feed one person for the next day (or three people for breakfast).

If you choose to walk up the hill and continue along the top of the cliff, you'll be able to see the beach so long as you stay within 5' to 10' feet of the edge. Farther back than that and the dense foliage will prevent you from keeping an eye on the coast. But you'll be able to forage normally and will have the trees cover from the rains and shade from the sun.

The cliffs rise between 25' and 40' above the beach. They're rough, with lots of outcroppings and ledges, so scaling them at any point will require only a DC 10 climb check for each 15'.[/sblock]

[sblock='Quick Glance' OP Links]
Wiki Front Page
"Encounters" Key
Current Tasks (Link to Castaway Interactions is on this page)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa pauses as the group rounds the bend.  She looks to the water, the narrow beach and then up to the cliff.

"I think the cliff might be a good bet, still allows us to see the water and get a lay of what is out there, affords us the shelter of the trees and opportunities to forage in the vegatation.  It also prevents the natives from having the high ground.  Anyone else have any thoughts?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 17/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2012)

"I too believe the clifftops would be our best best."


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Taron nods in agreement with the others.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2012)

"The cliffs it is, then."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2012)

You head up the hill to the cliff-top, and begin your trudge through the jungle. There is a path of sorts along the cliff's edge; walking along the path eases your way, but forces you to move single file. With four of you foraging as you move, you're able to gather enough food to feed everyone for another day (everyone can eat for the next two full days).

Though the clouds and wind threaten it, Gozreh is kind to you today and the expected rain never quite materializes so you cover some decent ground. However, the end of the day brings some excitement!

The party is moving forward, and has gone from 'foraging' to 'looking for a campsite' mode, eyes peeled in to both the forest and the beach, when Lerissa hears something in the bushes to the right. Just as she turns to investigate, she feels a pinch and a wrench; she finds herself being jerked up into the air, but her flight is short lived . . . horrific pain shoots through her shoulder and hip as they're slammed onto some sort of sharp fixtures in the tree above!

Shaking her head to clear the haze of shock, the Inquisitor realizes that she's been caught in a snare, and as she was jerked into the air the snare slammed her into a carefully prepared cluster of wooden spikes jutting from a branch above. She's now hanging (upside down) by an ankle, suspended 10' above the ground.

The others in the little group, alerted by the ruckus, have just started moving toward her when a terrific screeching and yelling erupts from the trees around you! Three nearly naked men leap from the bushes and are on you in moments!

One of the cannibals hurls a javelin at Lerissa, but she's still swinging from the sudden flight and the javelin flies past harmlessly, landing somewhere off in the brush.

        *GM:*  Lerissa & Taron are up!

I'll be at the Lake (and thus out of internet access other than my phone) until Monday sometime.     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   Grappled, 10' Up(side Down)
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   FF
TFC 02             11/10/09    14/14   FF
TFC 03             11/10/09    17/17   FF
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18   FF
```







Target Selection (Alphabetical Order, inc. Jask) (1d4=3) (Lerissa)
Perception Check (1d20+6=11) vs. DC 20 for the Trap and vs. the following Stealth Checks:
Cannibals' Stealth (1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=11)
Snare Attack vs. CMD (1d20+10=18)
Spikes Attack vs. FF AC (1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=25)
Spikes Damage (1d6+2=6, 1d6+2=4)
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will grab the rope with her left hand a foot or so above her ankle, twisting the rope around her wrist a couple times.  With her right hand, she draws her blade and will cut the rope between her ankle and where she grabbed it so that hopefully she will be now hanging upright from the rope grasped in her left hand and the wrapped portion aiding her from falling.  She continues her swing from the rope timing it just right so that she land directly behind the savages as they emerge from the bushes.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 7/17     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]

1 hero point used.  How many did we have to start with?  I didn't have any listed on the OP site.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2012)

OOC: It'll take a DC 20 Strength check to do as you described in order to escape without falling. If you fail the check, you have the option of simply cutting the rope - you'll take 1d6 NL damage from the fall and will be prone (a DC20 Acrobatics check will allow you to land on your feet and negate this damage). Your described actions will indeed take your whole turn; if you cut the rope without even trying to hang on you'll have a move action left which you can use to stand up after your fall.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Action edited.  Hero point used.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2012)

OOC: Excellent! Just need her final map coordinates, keeping in mind that she can't move more than her allotted 30'. Everyone started with one Hero Point, and none have been gained yet.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that any square containing anything other than tan "path" is difficult terrain.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Excellent! Just need her final map coordinates, keeping in mind that she can't move more than her allotted 30'. Everyone started with one Hero Point, and none have been gained yet.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that any square containing anything other than tan "path" is difficult terrain.




Sorry bout that B2 will be her final destination


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2012)

Taron moves forward to be closer to help Lerissa. Once a little closer Taron casts Bless.

[sblock=OOC]

Taron moves to J:03

Taron casts Bless. +1 to attack rolls and saving throws against fear affects.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wow! Just realized I'd forgotten this game completely . . . so sorry for the delay!







The cannibal not fumbling another javelin into its hand takes a quick step to set himself up and thrusts _his_ javelin in Lerissa's general direction, but misses wildly. The easternmost steps in toward Taron and also bungles its attack!

        *GM:*  Abraxis is up to finish the round!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    14/14   
TFC 03             11/10/09    17/17   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```






[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2012)

Realizing that he is unable to get to Larissa to assist her, Abraxis rushes forward and sweeps his glaive down upon the savage standing in his way.










*OOC:*


Charge action...move to L4, attack J4


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2012)

The savage staggers under Abraxis' assault, but with a roar of rage he announces his intention to stay in the fight! One of the two bracing Lerissa stabs futilely at the Tiefling.

        *GM:*  I believe that brings us to Lerissa and Taron.     


[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    14/14   
TFC 03             11/10/09    10/17   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```





[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 28, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa moves to A4 and assumes a total defense stance, her skin turns fire red and the familiar primal scream again fills the air - Attempt to demoralize the two foes nearest her.

Totally forgot about the bless, add 1 more to this.  Thanks Ironwolf!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 29, 2012)

Taron moves to the nearest enemy, striking forth with his rapier as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to nearest enemy and attack. Bless still in effect.

Attack -- 1d20+1=15
Damage -- 1d6=6


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC: Bump*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2012)

Lerissa turns a dark brick red and unleashes a primal scream - the cannibals bracing him cringe; one renews his attack with another javelin thrust. He misses once again. Taron's lunge takes the Cannibal attacked by Abraxis high in the chest, but doesn't put him down. The cannibal retaliates by raising his javelin high in both hands and  stabbing down at the swordsman, but Taron steps neatly aside and the clumsy savage plants his short spear deep in his own foot. He drops his javelin and grabs his foot, hopping around for three jumps before falling to the ground.

        *GM:*  Abraxis is up, I think.     

[sblock=OOC - Important!]Terribly sorry for the delay - been playing around with the mapping system lots of folks on Myth-Weavers are using. The link is below.

If/when your character moves, you can actually move him on the map (just click and drag). Press enter when you're finished to save, and then put a link in your post similar to the one below so we can go to the updated map.

Also, when you hover your cursor over one of the tokens you'll get a pop-up title to reference.

Just experimenting here - a little less work for me, but a little more for you. We'll do this for the rest of this combat. Let me know if you like it and we'll talk about whether we're keeping it or not.[/sblock]

===MAP===​
[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   
Lerissa            15/11/14    10/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    14/14   
[s]TFC 03             11/10/09    --/17[/s]   Dying
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2012)

Abraxis moves toward the others, calling upon his sorcerous talents to armor himself as he goes.









*OOC:*


Move to F04, cast _Mage Armor_


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 20, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa reaches out to touch the savage at A2, channeling the negative energy from another place, through her hands and into the savage. - inflict light wounds DC 13 will save for half.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 10/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 20, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa turns a dark brick red and unleashes a primal scream - the cannibals bracing him cringe; one renews his attack with another javelin thrust. He misses once again. Taron's lunge takes the Cannibal attacked by Abraxis high in the chest, but doesn't put him down. The cannibal retaliates by raising his javelin high in both hands and  stabbing down at the swordsman, but Taron steps neatly aside and the clumsy savage plants his short spear deep in his own foot. He drops his javelin and grabs his foot, hopping around for three jumps before falling to the ground.
> 
> *GM:*  Abraxis is up, I think.
> 
> ...




By the way, very cool Map Mike.  I love being able to move my character myself.  I would have given it a try but would have provoked two AoO so I figured I'd better stay put.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, Mike! I hope the map works well - we'll see.

You should know that if Lerissa casts a spell while threatened (which she is) she'll provoke as well. The touch attack she'll have to make will not provoke, but the actual casting of the spell does.

I already rolled for the attack and she missed - but in order to keep "metagaming" out of the equation if you decide she'll still cast the spell and attack I'll allow you to re-roll. TFC 01 will miss with it's regular attack, but if Lerissa is hit with one or both of the AoOs for casting she'll have to make a concentration check as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 21, 2012)

*Lerissa*



Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike! I hope the map works well - we'll see.
> ...




[sblock=OOC]OK, still learning the whole magic thing - good to know before the weekend comes.  I can't wait and you are right, it's like waiting for Christmas!  So knowing she'll draw attacks of opportunity if she casts a spell, she will instead pass judgement of sacred healing as a swift action, draw her scimitar and swing at TFC02.  It just misses but I believe the bless is still in effect so it should hit.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2012)

Lerissa feels Sarenrae's healing warmth flow through her as she calls on the Dawnflower to aid her in passing judgement on these foes. She pulls her scimitar from its sheath, and in the same motion draws it across the belly of one of the cannibals.

        *GM:*  Taron is up!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   Shaken
Lerissa            15/11/14    11/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    11/14   Shaken
TFC 03             11/10/09    10/17   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```

=== MAP ===
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 21, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Lerissa feels Sarenrae's healing warmth flow through her as she calls on the Dawnflower to aid her in passing judgement on these foes. She pulls her scimitar from its sheath, and in the same motion draws it across the belly of one of the cannibals.
> 
> *GM:*  @Morrus; Taron is up!
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] So, Lerissa will heal 1HP each round for how long?  Does this happen at the end of each round or on her turn each round?  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC MikeL]Judgements last until the end of the encounter in which they're called. The bonuses occur on her action/initiative count.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Taron rushes forward to the native men attacking Lerissa, seeking to slip the rapier into the attacker's back. The uneven trail throws Taron's aim off and he misses horribly.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack -- 1d20+2=3


[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike P is up?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Mike P _is_ up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

Lerissa finally stops pussy-footin' around, draws her blade and goes to work. Abraxis moves in, sheathing himself in arcane force as he goes. Taron narrowly avoids the sharp end of his own rapier as he stumbles on a root moving to help Lerissa . . . he recovers well, however.

The ravening islander returns Lerissa's blow with a thrust of his own, but is still unable to connect with the elusive Tiefling.

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    19/19   
Lerissa            15/11/14    11/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    08/14   
[s]TFC 03             11/10/09   -05/17   Bleeding Out[/s]
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```

===MAP===​[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


@Mowgli, are we back to Abraxis, or to Lerissa and Taron?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Abraxis is up - sorry, I forgot to put in my usual cue!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2012)

Abraxis steps closer to the savages, and slashes with his glaive, striking the foe solidly!










*OOC:*


Move to D04, attack C02 savage. 

Also, that should be 8 damage (6 + 2), not 16. Have no idea where the +10 came from.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2012)

Abraxis lands a solid blow, but the savage is undeterred! He once more thrusts his crude javelin at Lerissa, this time barely missing the brick red wench!

        *GM:*  Back to Lerissa and Taron!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    11/19   
Lerissa            16/12/14    11/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    08/14   
[s]TFC 03             11/10/09   -05/17   Bleeding Out[/s]
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```

=== MAP ===
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Seeing Taron is distracting the savage on her left side, she will try and get a swing in on him hoping he is less able to defend himself.  But as she changes targets, she loses her balance and though able to keep her balance, her swing misses badly.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 6, 2012)

Taron also continues to press his attack on the nearest savage making another strike with his rapier. Taron manages to land a successful strike against the savage.


[sblock=OOC]

Attack (plus another 1 for Bless - 1d20+2=10
Damage, Plus Sneak Attack -- 2d6=4

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Taron also continues to press his attack on the nearest savage making another strike with his rapier. Taron again struggles to find his mark as he just misses.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] Is that with our flanking bonus?  [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 6, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> [sblock=OOC] Is that with our flanking bonus?  [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]

That did include my flanking bonus, but it looks like I cast bless on 9/4 - so I neglected to include that. With it included I hit the AC of 11. Editing my post.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2012)

The barbarian on Lerissa's other side also attempts to impale the Tiefling . . . also to no avail. The strike goes wide.

        *GM:*  Back to Abraxis!     

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
TFC 01             11/10/09    07/19   
Lerissa            16/12/14    07/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    08/14   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```

=== MAP ===
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> The barbarian on Lerissa's other side also attempts to impale the Tiefling . . . also to no avail. The strike goes wide.
> 
> *GM:*  Back to Abraxis!
> 
> ...




Mike,

I think Taron hit, but I don't see it reflected in the combat status?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2012)

OOC: Sorry about that - have it in HL, just forgot to put it in the Combat Block. Changing it now.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2012)

Abraxis shakes his head in frustration that these savages seem so hard to drop, but sticks to the task at hand, and again slashes at the foe with his glaive. He strikes another solid blow, and is rewarded with the sight of blood from his enemy...but the savage remains standing!









*OOC:*


7 damage to savage in C02


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2012)

The barbarian reels in place, takes a staggering step and tries to impale Abraxis on his javelin, but instead falls on his face in the dirt. He lies there unmoving.









*OOC:*


Top of Round 05 - Lerissa & Taron are Up!







[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
[s]TFC 01             11/10/09    00/19[/s]   Unconscious, Bleeding Out
Lerissa            16/12/14    08/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
TFC 02             11/10/09    08/14   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```

(Abraxis' blow dropped the Barbarian to 0 HP. It attacked, making it unconscious).

=== MAP ===
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Taron sees the nearest savage fall to Abraxis' blow and then steps to face the last standing savage. He strikes out with his rapier scoring a solid hit, hoping the blow is enough distraction for Lerissa to end this.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack (w/ Bless) -- 1d20+1=12
Damage -- 1d6=4

[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa moves to A3 and again lashes out with her scimitar and hits him solidly in the right shoulder, nearly hacking it off.

[sblock=OOC] Lerissa heals 1 point the past round for her judgement  [/sblock]

===MAP===​

[sblock=Stat Block]
   HP: 11/18     AC: 16  AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 14  Init: +02

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     2     +1          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            04     2     +2          

  BAB: +01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +3        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 (Weapon Focus)

Judgments: 1/1 per Day - used

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Create Water           * Cure Light Wounds
      * Resistance             * Inflict Light Wounds
      * Detect Magic
      * Guidance
[/code][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2012)

*Combat Ends*

The last savage falls lifeless to the ground under the furious onslaught of the castaways.

[sblock=Combat Status]

```
[u]Combatant          AC/ T/FF    HP      Condition[/u]
Lerissa            16/12/14    09/18   
Taron              14/12/12    15/15   
Abraxis            16/12/14    18/18
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> The last savage falls lifeless to the ground under the furious onslaught of the castaways.
> 
> [sblock=Combat Status]
> 
> ...




I didn't kill it but ok, oh Nevernind, I though Tarin missed.  Nice!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

"Damn these savages!"  Lerissa, will search them


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2012)

The corpses yield two necklaces made of a few pieces of natural garnet and the claws of . . . something none of the castaways has ever heard of. Lerissa figures she could get 10 GP apiece for them in the markets in Absalom, though there's no telling if they'll fetch that price where she's going.

There are also nine javelins and three bucklers.

The rest of the castaways come rushing up. Aerys and Jask are plainly concerned, and Jask offers healing to any who need it. Sasha is quiet as she looks over the scene, and Gelik wears his perpetual sneer with a little less certainty.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa will take the necklaces and put them in her pack.  She looks at the group attempts to sooth their fears, "I know this place has dangers and from the look of the claws on this necklace, some we have not yet discovered.  It's disheartening yes, but all the more reason we need to find a way off and unfortunately that means more exploration.  All we can do is not let ourselves become complacent and be watchful for potential traps.  I do not think the trap I was caught up in was meant for us, more likely food for them.  Does anyone want to carry a spear or shield?"

Once everyone has the spears they desire, she will take the remaining and break them in two so they can not be used as spears and remove the tips which she will place in her belt pouch.

Finally she looks to Jask, "I will surely benefit from your talents and will gladly accept them."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2012)

Abraxis does his best to clean his glaive. "We should best hide the bodies, so as not to alert any other savages of our presence. Though it is likely they know we are here...I can't imagine these brutes were just hiding along the trail in hopes of finding random victims strolling by."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2012)

Jask examines Lerissa's wounds professionally, says a quick prayer to the God of Magic, and Sarenrae's favored child finds herself feeling much better (all wounds healed).

"OK, that's about all I've got in me for the day . . . hopefully there won't be any more 'incidents.' "


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2012)

Abraxis raises an eyebrow at Jask's comment. Wishful thinking, my friend. But we should be more careful. The opening moments of the ambush were a bit...well, a bit worrisome."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 22, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Abraxis raises an eyebrow at Jask's comment. Wishful thinking, my friend. But we should be more careful. The opening moments of the ambush were a bit...well, a bit worrisome."




Feeling the adrenaline begin to leave her body and being able to think a little clearer, she smiles at Abraxis' comment.  "Yes, you could say that.  I got damn lucky!  I've always felt I made my own luck in life but I know in this case you all got me out of that tough spot.  And..."  You can tell by Lerissa's hesitation, she is having a tough time with something.  "...for that.... I thank you."Lerissa's eyes fall to the ground, seemingly ashamed that she needed help.

"Now, about these bodies.  I'm not so sure it will matter if we hide them or not.  Seems they are hunting us and they know we are aware of them doing so.  I'm not sure if the others found these bodies, it will incite them further but I guess there is no harm done in doing as Abraxis suggests."  Lerissa will move toward one and grab an arm and a leg and pause for Abraxis to do the same on the other side.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2012)

Abraxis aids Lerissa in hiding the bodies.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2012)

Lerissa looks to the others, "So if there is no other business here, I suggest we continue on, exploring until midafternoon when we can begin looking for a spot to spend the night."

Lerissa will continue to forage as the group moves.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2012)

Abraxis follows after Lerissa.


----------

